# Fiio E17k Alpen 2



## AUserName501

_last updated 1/8/15 post #323. If I'm missing some impressions PM me._
  
*Link to announcement.*
  
*Supports:*
  

32bit/96khz USB audio
DSD decoding
Coaxial input
Line in/Line out 3.5mm port
Adjustable Bass (+-10dB) and Treble (+-10dB) like Fiio E17. _See specifications image below to see how that affects frequency response_
Will dock to the Fiio E09s through the micro USB connector
  
*Pricing:*
  
Fiio E17k is the same MSRP as the Fiio E17.
  
*Availablity:*
  
Fiio E17k is being shipped worldwide now.
  
*Compatibility:*
  
Fiio E17k now uses the 11pin Micro USB connector and can connect to the Fiio E09s through this connector. The Fiio E09s desktop amplifier has not been released yet and may be released June 2015.
  
 Can connect to the Fiio X3/X5 through digital coaxial. Play digital audio through the coaxial output on the X3/X5 to the E17k. _Note that any DAC with coaxial input works with any device that has coaxial output for stereo PCM audio._
  
*Reviews and Impressions:*
  
 cleg - Unboxing and First Impressions
 bowie006 Review | [2]
 ClieOS [1]
 SwordSaintSSX [1] | [2] | [3]
 Digital7 [1] | [2] | [3] | [4] | [5] | [6] | [7] | [8] | [9] | [10]
 JBHorne [1]
 hEddy [1]
SoundNews E17K Review
  
  
*Confirmed by Fiio that the E17k doesn't support optical input:*
  

  
  


Spoiler: My personal opinions on the feature changes between the E17 and E17k



The E17k losing optical input is by far one of the biggest losses for me personally and for many others. I understand that Fiio views the E17k as the DAC in the combined DAC+Amp combination of the E17k + E09s and therefore values DSD and 32/96 (placebo) over optical input. They probably had to make some tough choices in what to use and decided that the loss of optical input was worth the gain of DSD and 32/96. It's a real shame because many of the devices I would connect to only have optical output and that I must either continue to use the E17 (discontinued) or get a Modi 2 Optical/Uber or an AudioEngine D1.
  
 The E17 was a swiss army knife that I really appreciated at its price but I don't value 32/96 and DSD on the E17k over optical input. If I had to choose then I'd rather have optical. I understand that Fiio was possibly in a tough situation but I guess I'm still disappointed.

 It is quite a serious blow for me that the E17k doesn't support optical input. The reason is that many use soundcards such as the Sound Blaster Z for virtual surround sound and then output that virtual surround sound processed, stereo PCM digital audio from the soundcard via optical to a DAC with optical input. The reason this is done is because it allows you to use whatever DAC and amplifier you want while also having virtual surround sound. These soundcards do not have coaxial output. It would mean that I'd have to use the older E17(not E17k) which supports optical input, a Modi 2 optical/uber or Audioengine D1.


  
  
  
_I'll update this post with reviews and other information. If you've got information that you want me to add then it may be best to PM me._


----------



## rmullins08

I like the design changes they made vs the E17.  Would be nice if the E09K would still be compatible with it.


----------



## AUserName501

rmullins08 said:


> I like the design changes they made vs the E17.  Would be nice if the E09K would still be compatible with it.


 
  
 You can't use the dock with the E17k but you can use the line input on the E09k with the E17k. E09s will be compatibable with the E17k.


----------



## rmullins08

Ah yea.  Not a huge deal.  Haven't used the E17/09K much recently as I have picked up a bunch of schiit.


----------



## howdy

Any thing on the MSRP?


----------



## JamesFiiO

howdy said:


> Any thing on the MSRP?


 
  
  
 The MSRP kept at the same although the E17K has more features and best performance.


----------



## JamesFiiO

rmullins08 said:


> I like the design changes they made vs the E17.  Would be nice if the E09K would still be compatible with it.


 
  
  
 The ALPEN II used new dock connectors ( the 11 pin Micro USB ), and will compatible with the new E09S.


----------



## howdy

jamesfiio said:


> The MSRP kept at the same although the E17K has more features and best performance.



Your awesome James! So when can I buy it?


----------



## JamesFiiO

howdy said:


> Your awesome James! So when can I buy it?


 
  
 We will start to delivery to the global market from today. and the ALPEN has discontinued !


----------



## AUserName501

jamesfiio said:


> The ALPEN II used new dock connectors ( the 11 pin Micro USB ), and will compatible with the new E09S.


 
  
 Does the Alpen 2 support optical input?
  
 Does the Alpen 2 have a treble/bass equalizer?


----------



## vipervick

Nice, I love my E17 Alpen. But, 90% of the time it's just headphone out of my iPad to aux in. Still sounds awesome!


----------



## Don Workinson

@JamesFiiO
  
 Are there any plans for E18K and when it's coming out?


----------



## AUserName501

jamesfiio said:


> The MSRP kept at the same although the E17K has more features and best performance.


 
  
 How does losing optical input considered as "more features". It has gained features and lost features.
  
Many others have shared disappointment at the loss of optical input.


----------



## RedJohn456

ausername501 said:


> How does losing optical input considered as "more features". It has gained features and lost features.
> 
> Many others have shared disappointment at the loss of optical input.


 
  
 This is a HUGE dealbreaker. I was going to get it because the optical input would allow me to use it with my playstation. Why in the world would they go with coaxial? I mean seriously? :/


----------



## RedJohn456

jamesfiio said:


> The MSRP kept at the same although the E17K has more features and best performance.


 
  
 Hmm yet you guys remove one of the best features


----------



## JamesFiiO

ausername501 said:


> How does losing optical input considered as "more features". It has gained features and lost features.
> 
> Many others have shared disappointment at the loss of optical input.


 
  
  
 It is because our DAP only have coaxial output. for playstation, we have D03K.


----------



## JamesFiiO

It is because our DAP only have coaxial output. for playstation, we have D03K.


----------



## bowei006

Anybody want any early impressions on it? I've had one for a few weeks


----------



## howdy

bowei006 said:


> Anybody want any early impressions on it? I've had one for a few weeks



I do, I do, I do...


----------



## howdy

Possibly with a iPod classic as this is what it will be for.


----------



## bowei006

I haven't used an iPod Classic in YEARS!
  
 I filmed the unboxin and general operation of the unit about 2 weeks ago. Now that it's been announced, I'll go ahead and post it online.
  
 I haven't given it a listen yet though. Only played around with the operation. 
  
  
 What I can tell you is that the operation of it is quite 'weird. You pretty much use the left scroll wheel for menu operation. It clicks down to access the menu and then clicks again to access the sub menus (such as BASS, TREBLE etc). After you get in there, you scroll to change it, and then click once to 'go back' out.
  
 You don't use any other buttons but the scroll wheel. The ONLY exception is with settings with more than on sub menu such as the firmware one. You use the 'exit' button on the front then.
  
  





  
  
 The Alpen 2 features much lighter construction than the first. Gone are the thick feeling metal 'case' and the semi-weird volume buttons near the screen. They've taken ideas from the E11 and analog potentiometer units and put it on the new Alpen 2. This time though, it's not a real analog potentiometer but a digital one modeled to be 'like' an analog one. Not bad. The only problem is the 'click' part of it.
  
 Due to how these units are going to be in ones pocket in weird orientations as one is out and about (portable unit), it is easy to press the 'menu access' button by clicking the volume controller (needs only a light tap). IT's going to take a week of getting used to how much pressure you put on it.
  
  
  
 That's all I have for now


----------



## stronge

I've registered here just to write this comment.
 You guys in Fiio have just lost a bunch of iRiver H1*0 users to iBasso and other brands. I believe it would be better and more logical to sacrifice line-in for the sake of more portable analogue-only headphone amps, thus leaving E17K an "all-digital" device. But I really can't see any point in removing the optical input. I use E17 as an amp/DAC with my iRiver H-120 (rockbox+SSD) and as a DAC with my laptop to get an identical sound on both devices. I would very much like to see E17K being able to play 24/192 off it's USB input and maybe have a better DAC chip. But now if I want to upgrade my E17 I'll just have to choose among other manufacturers...


----------



## bowei006

The lack of a digital output is quite of a concern. 
  
 However, FiiO has the numbers, feedback, and idea of what the mass majority of users use the E17 for and it seems they are standing by their decision to add new features (DSD and audio improvements) ahead of digital output.
  
 They are offering their D03K as a SPDIF output for users like you. *But the issue remains that the D03K isn't a unit an audiophile would buy. *I don't know it's sonic quality as I've never used it.
  
  
I would recommend that if this issue is a truly big problem for the community. That you guys should make a seperate thread with a poll or something as a way to raise attention to your qualms and lobby for a possible change (highly unlikely) or a future device that features 'jack of all trades' like utility.
  
  
 Whilst DSD is a trait that many audiophiles would prefer their devices to support. I honestly don't know more than a handful of users that have more than a few albums of songs in DSD format. I have a few around for testing, but that is really it. 
  
 But hey, draw up that poll/thread and lobby for a change if you guys feel so. FiiO is quite suportive of user criticsm and community wishes in devices.


----------



## RedJohn456

bowei006 said:


> The lack of a digital output is quite of a concern.
> 
> However, FiiO has the numbers, feedback, and idea of what the mass majority of users use the E17 for and it seems they are standing by their decision to add new features (DSD and audio improvements) ahead of digital output.
> 
> ...


 
  
 See Fiio says that the D03 is for users like us but lets not kid ourselves that the D03K sounds anywhere near as good as the Fiio E17. That was the beauty of it, a jack of all trades device which can be used with my laptop, desktop, phone and gaming console of choice. Guess I will have to look at another brand then.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiiO



  





jamesfiio said:


> It is because our DAP only have coaxial output. for playstation, we have D03K.


 
  


  


Spoiler: Quote: RedJohn456



Originally Posted by *RedJohn456* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> See Fiio says that the D03 is for users like us but lets not kid ourselves that the D03K sounds anywhere near as good as the Fiio E17. That was the beauty of it, a jack of all trades device which can be used with my laptop, desktop, phone and gaming console of choice. Guess I will have to look at another brand then.





 
  
 I think it's hilarious that they think people are going to buy the D03k. If they made a DAC with optical input at the quality of the Hifimediy Sabre DAC then I'd buy it because it's at such a good price and performs extremely well.
  


Spoiler: Quote: bowei006



Originally Posted by *bowei006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> They are offering their D03K as a SPDIF output for users like you. *But the issue remains that the D03K isn't a unit an audiophile would buy. *I don't know it's sonic quality as I've never used it.





 
  
 This is so true. I'll copy paste what I wrote originally:
  


> The E17k losing optical input is by far one of the biggest losses for me personally and for many others.* I understand that Fiio views the E17k as the DAC in the combined DAC+Amp combination of the E17k + E09s and therefore values DSD and 32/96 (placebo) over optical input. They probably had to make some tough choices in what to use and decided that the loss of optical input was worth the gain of DSD and 32/96.* It's a real shame because many of the devices I would connect to only have optical output and that I must either continue to use the E17 (discontinued) or get a Modi 2 Optical/Uber or an AudioEngine D1.
> 
> The E17 was a swiss army knife that I really appreciated at its price but I don't value 32/96 and DSD on the E17k over optical input. If I had to choose then I'd rather have optical. I understand that Fiio was possibly in a tough situation but I guess I'm still disappointed.
> 
> It is quite a serious blow for me that the E17k doesn't support optical input. The reason is that many use soundcards such as the Sound Blaster Z for virtual surround sound and then output that virtual surround sound processed, stereo PCM digital audio from the soundcard via optical to a DAC with optical input. The reason this is done is because it allows you to use whatever DAC and amplifier you want while also having virtual surround sound. These soundcards do not have coaxial output. It would mean that I'd have to use the older E17(not E17k) which supports optical input, a Modi 2 optical/uber or Audioengine D1.


 
  
 I understand that Fiio is trying to sell the E09s/E17k as a complete package and that have clearly prioritised other features such as DSD and 32/96 as a result over the swiss army knife approach of the E17. I have far more use for optical input than coaxial though part of the appeal of the E17 was it had both. The problem with the E09k is just how good value the Magni 2 is. The E09k was always worse value than the Magni, had a higher output impedance and lower power output. This may not be true of the E09s.
  
*I don't think it's worth creating a poll as Fiio isn't going to redesign the E17k just to add optical input. Perhaps, they'd like to design something with the feature equivalent of the E17 but I think that is unlikely to happen. Hopefully, this thread will make them reconsider that.* The value of the E17 was that it had so many different inputs, small, had a battery and had decent enough power output to power normal headphones and IEMs. *I don't care about placebo 32/96 or DSD. Even in the audiophile market the amount of people interested in DSD is small and those people tend to have more money than sense.*


----------



## JamesFiiO

something need to share with you guys.
  
1, We will rename our products line up in the future, and the DAC/AMP will be called as Q series. and the ALPEN II (E17K) will be renamed as Q3 ( My wife drives an Audi Q3, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
2, There will be a flagship DAC/AMP called Q5 .
  
3, Our strategy is , once we find the price position is correct, we will keep the same price level but try to improve the design and features in the next generation . 
  
4, About the DAC/AMP + Dock Amp like E17+E09K, to be honest, it is a stupid idea because the feedback is not reasonable. to me, it will be better to spend the time and resource in other projects . 
  
    but as you can see, it is good for our user when they try to pair with some big cans at home.
  
5, You guys can tell me what you need in our new DAC/AMP Q5, so far we have not decided anything about it. but it is not a slim design and not a cheap one , the  benchmarking of Q5 is SONY PHA-3.
  
   so we have enough space and  budget for all the features and the best performance you needs. 
  
6, for E17K, we are not going to change the design, please understand us cause there will have less and less portable device which supports optical output and the cable is a problem too.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiiO



  





jamesfiio said:


> something need to share with you guys.
> 
> 1, We will rename our products line up in the future, and the DAC/AMP will be called as Q series. and the ALPEN II (E17K) will be renamed as Q3 ( My wife drives an Audi Q3,
> 
> ...


 
  


  


> About the DAC/AMP + Dock Amp like E17+E09K, to be honest, it is a stupid idea because the feedback is not reasonable. to me, it will be better to spend the time and resource in other projects. But as you can see, it is good for our user when they try to pair with some big cans at home.


 
  
  
 What feedback are you referencing too?
  
 I thought the E17k docking into the E09s was the unique feature of Fiio from an aesthetics perspective. Some people really like that setup. I thought you might also allow the Fiio X5 to dock to the E09s.
  
  


> You guys can tell me what you need in our new DAC/AMP Q5, so far we have not decided anything about it. but it is not a slim design and not a cheap one , the  benchmarking of Q5 is SONY PHA-3. So we have enough space and  budget for all the features and the best performance you needs.


 
  
 I don't buy Fiio for large and expensive DACs and amps. The appeal of Fiio to me is good performance, small products with great build quality. I'm sure you'll continue to make the Q5 but I'm personally not interested in the expensive Fiio products. A Modi 2 Uber + Magni 2 offers all the functionality (optical + USB input) and power I would need and it only costs $250. I could just keep my E17 and use it with the Magni 2.
  
  
 Your DAP lineup doesn't even have a parametric equaliser and would be of more interest to me if it had Rockbox support. At the moment I've got a $30 Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ that has more functionality than DAPs that cost thousands of dollars.
  
 The Q5 functionality should include:
  

Digital volume control through a volume control chip.

 No channel imbalance with IEMs but still have plenty of power for fullsize headphones. I think 1W into 32ohms should be the target because I see the Magni 2 as the real competition.
  
Optical, coaxial, USB, auxillary input
1/4" jack
Parametric equaliser. Very few products have this but it really would be a defining feature and it's something I would most definitely use. I'd actually buy the Q5 for this alone.
Output impedance under 1ohm
  


> 6, for E17K, we are not going to change the design, please understand us cause there will have less and less portable device which supports optical output and the cable is a problem too.


 
  
 I'll continue using my E17.
  
 Can you tell me if these measurements of the E17 were from a faulty unit. The E17 is on page 7 of 21. The THD%+Noise vs Output Vrms measurement is extremely high.


----------



## JamesFiiO

ausername501 said:


> What feedback are you referencing too?
> 
> I thought the E17k docking into the E09s was the unique feature of Fiio from an aesthetics perspective. Some people really like that setup. I thought you might also allow the Fiio X5 to dock to the E09s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1, The feedback means any advice for Q5.
  
 2, Sure, the K3 ( E09S ) is designed for X1/X3 II/ X5 II and X7. But the X3/X5 lack of dock conector .
  
 3, Thanks for your input about the Q5.
  
 4, I don't know what is wrong with the result of our E17, but the result is not supported to be so poor.


----------



## Rave77

DAC/AMP Q5 is something I would be interested in for the desktop at the right price and performance. Love my E17.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiiO



  





jamesfiio said:


> 1, The feedback means any advice for Q5.
> 
> 2, Sure, the K3 ( E09S ) is designed for X1/X3 II/ X5 II and X7. But the X3/X5 lack of dock conector .
> 
> ...





  

 Thank you for the quick responses.
  
  


Spoiler: Quote: Rave77



  





rave77 said:


> DAC/AMP Q5 is something I would be interested in for the desktop at the right price and performance. Love my E17.


 
  


  
 Modi 2 Uber + Magni 2 = $250 and has optical and USB input with an amp that can power IEMs to the HE-6. If you just want a USB DAC then replace with the Hifimediy Sabre DAC and you have an amazing $150 combo. Schiit is giving Fiio some tough competition. If the Q5 can hit $300 with the features I've listed then I think we'll have a winner but the parametric equaliser is the bit that I really care about. If the Q5 doesn't have it then I'm not buying it.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiio



Originally Posted by *JamesFiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> 1, The feedback means any advice for Q5.
> 
> 2, Sure, the K3 ( E09S ) is designed for X1/X3 II/ X5 II and X7. But the X3/X5 lack of dock conector .
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 I've spent some thinking about how Fiio appeals to me. I can narrow it down to these few things:
  

Detailed technical specifications
Price
Features
Great build quality
  
 Here is what I think works about each Fiio product:
  

The E5/6 is cheap, small and has good specs for the price.
  
The E10k is a cheap DAC/Amp with a reasonable power output and good specs. The Schiit Fulla now offers some tough competition though.
  
At the time I bought the E17 the only other good DAC at a reasonable price with optical input was the AudioEngine D1.  The E17 was cheaper and offered a lot more functionality in a small and portable package. I can connect my E17 to my Android phone without problems as well. To this day there is nothing else like the E17. Nobody else has created a portable DAC/Amp with so many different inputs (USB/coaxial/optical/Aux). The E17k added 32/96 and DSD but neither of those features are important to me.
  
The E11k/E12 packs a lot of power in a slim and portable package at a good price. The E12A is made for IEMs.
  
The E18 works with many Android phones, has media control buttons and can be used as a power pack.
  
The X3/X5 can be used as a USB DAC as well as a portable media player.
  
 Most Fiio products are either at a competitive price or offer more features than their competition. *Fiio always comes out on top when you consider the amount of features you get for the price.* My concern is that the Q5 will break from this mold. The question is what features could be offered that competitors don't.
  
 The only feature that I can think of at the moment that would make the Q5 unique is a parametric equaliser. At the moment I currently use the parametric equaliser called EqualizerAPO with my Sennheiser HD800 in Windows to tweak the frequency response to my liking. The problem is that it doesn't work with WASAPI or ASIO and it is limited to Windows. By moving the parametric equaliser to the DAC/Amp, instead of the operating system, it means that I can use that parametric equaliser with everything that I've got connected to DAC/Amp. It has to be parametric though because it offers greater precision than your standard graphic EQ.
  
 I've also thought about how much of a compelling feature a parametric equaliser would add to the Fiio X3/X5 DAP. At the moment my Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ has a parametric equaliser and more functionality than any other DAP out there. If a parametric equaliser was added to the X3/X5 then I'd buy one and if the parametric equaliser would also work when the X3/X5 is connected via USB to my computer as a DAC then I would certainly buy one.
  
 Another thing that might be of interest is a good microphone input and bluetooth with Aptx support. The Creative E5 currently has this.
  
 If you offered some good 7.1 virtual surround sound for gaming then that may appeal to many. Plenty of gamers here with audiophile headphones. SBX Pro Studio is the most well liked. Razer Surround is software and appears as a virtual audio device which works with any USB DAC but most people dislike Razer Surround and usually prefer CMSS-3D or SBX Pro Studio because it sounds better. However, Creative doesn't have a purely software product like this at the moment.
  
*If Fiio offered 7.1 virtual surround sound software like Razer Surround and gave it away for free when you buy a DAC/Amp/DAP from Fiio then you'll get a lot of gamers buying Fiio products. A lot of people here would be buying the Q3 or Q5 rather than the Modi/Magni as a result of that.* There is a huge amount of gamers buying audiophile headphones and most of them are looking for a USB DAC/Amp to go with their first pair of audiophile headphones (usually Sennheiser HD558). I would be recommending to get to the Fiio E10k rather than the Schiit Fulla if Fiio bundled 7.1 virtual surround sound software with the E10k. 7.1 VSS is also of use to people want who want to watch movies on their laptops and as many products (E17k, E18, X3, X5) are made for portable usage then this would be of great appeal to them too. It's a feature that Fiio can offer and others like Schiit can't.
  
 Of course there are other features that can be added such as optical, coaxial, USB and auxillary input. A pre-amp circuit for powered speakers.  DSD support and 32bit/96Khz for USB decoding but plenty of competitors out there offer these features and the people interested in DSD often have far more expensive equipment anyway.


----------



## DanBa

ausername501 said:


> Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Of course there are other features that can be added such as optical, coaxial, USB and auxillary input. A pre-amp circuit for powered speakers.  DSD support and 32bit/96Khz for USB audio but plenty of competitors out there offer these features and the people interested in DSD often have far more expensive equipment anyway.


 
  


  
 I agree.
 I think virtual surround sound experience with any stereo headphones is the next big sound feature for a truly immersive virtual reality.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/5940#post_11158898
  
 And consumer virtual reality is becoming the Next Big Thing.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: DanBa



  





danba said:


> I agree.
> I think virtual surround sound experience with any stereo headphones is the next big sound feature for a truly immersive virtual reality.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/5940#post_11158898
> 
> And consumer virtual reality is becoming the Next Big Thing.


 
  


  
 Head tracking is needed for it to be more believable due to the small head movements we make to localise sound. In games you can move the camera which is like moving your head. However, for movies and music head tracking is needed. Oculus Rift will give a cheap form of head tracking and allows you to see the virtual speakers which will help. Exciting things for the future.
  
 However, Fiio should just create the basic virtual surround sound like CMSS-3D, SBX Pro Studio, Dolby Headphone which is appealing to gamers. It's an attractive benefit that would get people buying the E10k, E17k and E09s instead of the Schiit Fulla or Magni/Modi.


----------



## howdy

bowei006 said:


> I haven't used an iPod Classic in YEARS!
> 
> I filmed the unboxin and general operation of the unit about 2 weeks ago. Now that it's been announced, I'll go ahead and post it online.
> 
> ...



So have you gave it a listen yet possibly with the ipod? Awaiting your thoughts.


----------



## AUserName501

Fiio using Comic Sans MS. I do wonder if it was intentional or not.


----------



## Robius

ausername501 said:


> Fiio using Comic Sans MS. I do wonder if it was intentional or not.


 
  
 I do wonder why would anyone wonder such a thing.
  
 I apologize on behalf of FiiO for comic sans.


----------



## JamesFiiO

ausername501 said:


> Fiio using Comic Sans MS. I do wonder if it was intentional or not.


 
  
 got it and FWD to our designer. just google the reason and now I known what's the point. THX


----------



## bowei006

jamesfiio said:


> got it and FWD to our designer. just google the reason and now I known what's the point. THX


 
 That's kinda funny. But yeah, Comic Sans is something that can't be taken seriously if a tech company uses it.
  
  
 I personally like Segoe UI Light(Microsoft standard font, you probably can't use this maybe), Roboto(Google/Android standard font), or Myriad Semi Bold(Apple standard).


----------



## stronge

ausername501 said:


> I've also thought about how much of a compelling feature a parametric equaliser would add to the Fiio X3/X5 DAP. At the moment my Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ has a parametric equaliser and more functionality than any other DAP out there. If a parametric equaliser was added to the X3/X5 then I'd buy one and if the parametric equaliser would also work when the X3/X5 is connected via USB to my computer as a DAC then I would certainly buy one.


 
 To speak of DAPs... I use a Rockboxed iRiver H-120 with a 64Gb SSD paired with E17 via optics to drive Sennheiser HD380 Pro. These are the features I currently cannot live without:
 1. Parametric equaliser, yes (although matching a 5-band iRiver equaliser with a 20-band Foobar2000 one to get nearly identical sound was one hell of a task)
 2. Fully functional folder navigation (if an artist/song name/genre/etc database has to be present it must be possible to switch between folder/database navigation)
 3. Proper playlist-based shuffle mode. All the tracks are added to a single playlist which is shuffled if the respective play mode is on. The playlist then remains unchanged (if I accidentally skip a good track I can always go back to it) and is saved at power off. It can be reshuffled via menu.
 4. "Que next" function capable of queuing a song, several songs or even a folder after the current track and adding these to the playlist (queued songs are saved at power off).
 5. Complete ReplayGain support (track gain, album gain, preamp settings)
  
 These are features of every Rockboxed DAP out there. Apart from Rockbox I never saw more than two of them implemented in a single device. Shuffle mode in other DAPs is always an issue as either everything gets reshuffled every startup or you always get a random track whether you go forward or backwards. (Some DAPs even don't have a concept of "repeat all" so you can get the same song several times in a row on shuffle). "Que next" is something I've seen only on iRivers but it's really one of the coolest things ever.
  
 A DAP under 300$ with these features, physical buttons, USB DAC functionality (with 24/192 support) and no non-music functions (book reading, picture browsing and everything else a phone is capable of...) would win the hearts of all rockbox users.
  
 And again, I have all these features in my H-120 and I use E17 as it is a cheap yet good-sounding solution and the only one to have both an optical input and USB DAC functionality in this price range. E17K won't have an optical input, H-120 doesn't have SPDIF. Upgrading to E17K will require me switching to some other DAP which is pointless as a good DAP won't need E17K to drive high impedance headphones. Not to mention the fact no current DAP has the required set of features.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: stronge



Originally Posted by *stronge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> To speak of DAPs... I use a Rockboxed iRiver H-120 with a 64Gb SSD paired with E17 via optics to drive Sennheiser HD380 Pro. These are the features I currently cannot live without:
> 1. Parametric equaliser, yes (although matching a 5-band iRiver equaliser with a 20-band Foobar2000 one to get nearly identical sound was one hell of a task)
> 2. Fully functional folder navigation (if an artist/song name/genre/etc database has to be present it must be possible to switch between folder/database navigation)
> 3. Proper playlist-based shuffle mode. All the tracks are added to a single playlist which is shuffled if the respective play mode is on. The playlist then remains unchanged (if I accidentally skip a good track I can always go back to it) and is saved at power off. It can be reshuffled via menu.
> ...


 
  


  
 The problem with every expensive DAP out there is that Rockbox does it so much better and is free. Fiio should work to get Rockbox on the Fiio DAPs.


----------



## sandrojpsantos

Just want to give my two cents on the subject of the optical/toslink in.
  
 Like it has been said, a big big part of the audiophile market is gamers. Like myself. And most of them use consoles as well. So optical e really importante. So I have been olding on buy a e17 myself for a while because I new the revision should not take long. and here it is without optical inputs. 
  
 So I saw that the *e09s is coming, why not put the optical in there?* it would be perfect and for the right price I would buy the both right away. Me and a lot of people. I think you are designing it still, so it would be possible no?
  
 Because you see, I would really like that combo for the desk and be able to use the e17k as portable device for my 3ds and tablet would be really great.
  
 I think this would be a win win situation here.
  
 P.S: you talked about the Q5 but without a date specs and a price I just can't wait like that. and like most, I will end up going for the competition. If you could confirm something like the e09s with optical in I would buy a e17k right away


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: sandrojpsantos



Originally Posted by *sandrojpsantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Just want to give my two cents on the subject of the optical/toslink in.
> 
> Like it has been said, a big big part of the audiophile market is gamers. Like myself. And most of them use consoles as well. So optical e really importante. So I have been olding on buy a e17 myself for a while because I new the revision should not take long. and here it is without optical inputs.
> 
> ...





 
  
 The E09s is an amplifier and not a DAC. It's like asking to put optical input on the Schiit Magni. The E17k docks to the E09s and the E17k then acts as a DAC while the E09s acts as the amplifier.
  
 Just buy a used E17.


----------



## stronge

ausername501 said:


> The problem with every expensive DAP out there is that Rockbox does it so much better and is free. Fiio should work to get Rockbox on the Fiio DAPs.


 
 The only major issue with Rockbox is it only supports 16/44. 24/96 gets downsampled and 24/192 is mostly unsupported...


----------



## sandrojpsantos

Sure, but didn't the e09k worked as a dac with the e17? Ok, I think I understand now, I thought it differently. Too bad . Well, I might get a modi and a portable amplifier like the e12a, or even an astro mixamp to go with it. Or if I can find a e17 still new on a store perhaps I go with that.
  
 Thank you for the answer/explanation


----------



## bowei006

There has been hundreds of comments and replies from FiiO on Rockbox. 

Do we need to beat the dead horse every time a unit comes out?

Its not currently possible due to how FiiO does lisencing with their fw and SoC.


----------



## JamesFiiO

stronge said:


> The only major issue with Rockbox is it only supports 16/44. 24/96 gets downsampled and 24/192 is mostly unsupported...


 
  
 you can install a ROCKBOX in our X7


----------



## bowei006

jamesfiio said:


> you can install a ROCKBOX in our X7


 
 So you guys changed it? 
  
 What happened? Did you work out the licensing of the stuff?
  
 Anyways, good news an I guess I was mistaken with the other requests. But glad that has been fixed/worked out.


----------



## Jakkal

E17K Alpen 2 is available in Europe - http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/appareils-hifi-dac/fiio-alpen-2-e17k-dac-portable-usb-dac-amplifier-pcm5102-p-9412.html


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiiO



Originally Posted by *JamesFiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> you can install a ROCKBOX in our X7


 
  


  


Spoiler: Quote: bowie006



Originally Posted by *bowei006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> So you guys changed it?
> 
> What happened? Did you work out the licensing of the stuff?
> 
> Anyways, good news an I guess I was mistaken with the other requests. But glad that has been fixed/worked out.


 
  


  
 Is the X7 a DAP that hasn't been released yet? All I could find was that the X7 was meant to be a flagship DAP.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

Short Preview of the E17K, I hadn't seen any reviews of the device so far so I thought I would take the plunge.

 Long time lurker, about time I contributed I guess.

 https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/p526x395/10847344_383507871774241_4336354965546002003_o.jpg

 If anything, FiiO's construction and feel have become very impressive as of late, the E17k certainly has a 'premium' feel about it.

 Set up is as Follows

 PC (Source, FLAC) > E17K > LineOut E09K > HD 650

 PC (Source, FLAC) > E17K > IE 80
  
 The E17k is certainly much more neutral than its predecessor, and much more detailed. From the HD 650 as a double amp set up it is actually quite impressive, and drives the HD 650's quite competently as compared to the previous E17/E09K combo. The HD 650's are now quite a bit more detailed in comparison. 

 More of the same driving the IE 80, Although the IE 80 is very easy to drive and doesn't really need an amp, the E17 certainly does give it a more dynamic, cleaner sound. 

 I'll post a full review in a weeks time once I've had more time to listen to the E17k.

 Courtesy of Noisy Motel for selling me the E17k.


----------



## JamesFiiO

ausername501 said:


> Spoiler: Quote: JamesFiiO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 not yet, maybe June, 2015.


----------



## AUserName501

jamesfiio said:


> not yet, maybe June, 2015.


 
  
 How long till the E09s is released?


----------



## JamesFiiO

ausername501 said:


> How long till the E09s is released?


 
  
 maybe in June.


----------



## AUserName501

jamesfiio said:


> maybe in June.


 
  
 Thanks for the response. I think I'll buy a Schiit Magni 2.


----------



## bangdomarkin

> The E17k is certainly much more neutral than its predecessor, and much more detailed. From the HD 650 as a double amp set up it is actually quite impressive, and drives the HD 650's quite competently as compared to the previous E17/E09K combo. The HD 650's are now quite a bit more detailed in comparison.
> 
> 
> More of the same driving the IE 80, Although the IE 80 is very easy to drive and doesn't really need an amp, the E17 certainly does give it a more dynamic, cleaner sound.


 
  
 So, the E17K is more neutral than e17? And this bass boost, really exist? More people to tell us the experience?

 EDIT: And about acessories? What comes with? Anyone nows if supports otg on Androids? Also needs a micro to micro OTG.


----------



## howdy

James,you had this was being sent out to your distributors but i have not seen it for sale anywhere. i want to buy one.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

howdy said:


> James,you had this was being sent out to your distributors but i have not seen it for sale anywhere. i want to buy one.


 

 I purchased mine from noisy motel, They're in Australia though so I don't know how viable that is for you.


bangdomarkin said:


> So, the E17K is more neutral than e17? And this bass boost, really exist? More people to tell us the experience?
> 
> EDIT: And about acessories? What comes with? Anyone nows if supports otg on Androids? Also needs a micro to micro OTG.


 
  
 Accessories wise it came with a USB-MicroUSB cable, 3.5-3.5 Cable and a carrying case, as well as a coax cable. 
  
 The standard E17 had a discernible Mid bass boost to my ears that is noticeably absent from the E17k.


----------



## JamesFiiO

howdy said:


> James,you had this was being sent out to your distributors but i have not seen it for sale anywhere. i want to buy one.


 
  
 It will take couples days on the way and  our dealer still need couple days to put it on the online shop.


----------



## AUserName501

swordsaintssx said:


> I purchased mine from noisy motel, They're in Australia though so I don't know how viable that is for you.
> 
> Accessories wise it came with a USB-MicroUSB cable, 3.5-3.5 Cable and a carrying case, as well as a coax cable.
> 
> The standard E17 had a discernible Mid bass boost to my ears that is noticeably absent from the E17k.


 

  The frequency response graph for the E17 says otherwise. It doesn't have a mid-bass boost. What headphones were you using?


----------



## tomscy2000

I haven't tried the E1K myself, but having looked through its design/feature list, I think it's a great revision to what was already a very good product (IMHO, the E17 was FiiO's first truly good product).
  
 FiiO's analog and digital engineering have improved by leaps and bounds since the release of the E17, and the LPF and opamp/buffer design reflects a drastic improvement in the analog department.
  
 I'm most glad about FiiO finally ditching the TE7022L for the SA9027; the TE7022L was always an adequate performer for the price envelope with respect to jitter performance, but it was its confounding lack of 88.2 kS/s support that held it back the most. The SA9027 finally gives it that capability (the 32-bit support is a bit of a gimmick). When I was beta testing the E10K, I'd suggested to FiiO to switch over to the SA9027, but at that time, I guess they weren't ready to do so.
  
 The PCM5102A is a great sounding chip; it doesn't have the performance ceiling of a current output chip, but for a cost-effective Vout chip, it performs admirably.


----------



## bangdomarkin

James, is that will work with Android with OTG? FiiO will sell micro USB to micro USB OTG cables?

EDIT: Looking about, I found the FiiO L15, but do not know where I can buy it and do not know if the E17K support this function. Waiting for someone to solve this question!


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

Quote: Dreyka 





> The frequency response graph for the E17 says otherwise. It doesn't have a mid-bass boost. What headphones were you using?


 

 I put the discernible warmth down to a mid bass boost. I was using IE 80s, Heaven VI, ATH-M50 and HD 650.


----------



## AUserName501

swordsaintssx said:


> I put the discernible warmth down to a mid bass boost. I was using IE 80s, Heaven VI, ATH-M50 and HD 650.


 
  
 The output impedance of the E17 is <1ohm and the frequency response is flat from 20Hz to 20Khz. The IE80 has a large mid bass hump and the HD650 has one too. An improper seal on the M50 would also give a mid bass hump. The E17 and E17k is not adding a mid bass hump your headphones already have one.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

I took that into consideration Dreyka, it was discernible on the Heaven VIs as well which do not.

 Perhaps I'm putting it down to the wrong characteristic of the amp, but it is certainly less 'warm' and for my ears much 'cleaner'.


----------



## Jakkal

James, what is the output impedance of E17K?
 Edit: I found it 1.1


----------



## TripBitShooter

Nice PCM 5102 DAC chip in there. And good of u guys to finally ditch the TE7022 USB receiver. Its usage on the E10k always kinda limited my options.

And how does this compare to the new ibasso D-zero mk2? Some people have said the d-zero mk2 performs better than the old E17


----------



## cleg

Small unboxing video and first impressions

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rEL_bebcFc[/VIDEO]


----------



## howdy

cleg said:


> Small unboxing video and first impressions
> 
> [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rEL_bebcFc[/VIDEO]



Great review! I've been waiting for someone to get one out. Now just to wait for Amazon to sell it, I see someone on eBay has some but I want an authorized reseller.


----------



## garmac

Is this new model still draw too much power on an iPhone with the CCK?


----------



## Rayzilla

Hope to hear some comparisons with the E18 as well as the E17. My E18 is having connection problems. Need something that will work with Androidisabilities phones.


----------



## Oldandcurious

jamesfiio said:


> The MSRP kept at the same although the E17K has more features and best performance.
> = = = =
> 
> Hello James. I am looking forward to buying this once it lands at the shop I buy my growing collection of Fiio products
> ...


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: Oldandcurious



Originally Posted by *Oldandcurious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Hello James. I am looking forward to buying this once it lands at the shop I buy my growing collection of Fiio products
> 
> As it is, I am enjoying my X3+E07K and my X1+E11K, but I am curious; for no other reason that one has the output (E17K) and an ouput (X3) may I ask you (or anyone who knows), if the Coaxial out of my X3 can be connected to the Coaxial input of this new E17K?   Thanks.
> 
> p.s. - I normally use the "stacked" setup primarily to extend the battery life of the DAPs.





 
  
 The X1 doesn't have a coaxial out but the X3/X5 do. Anything that has coaxial output can work with any DAC that has coaxial input.


----------



## cleg

rayzilla said:


> Hope to hear some comparisons with the E18 as well as the E17. My E18 is having connection problems. Need something that will work with Androidisabilities phones.




E17K is more neutral then E17 and E18. For my ears, E18 have common PCM sound — energetic, with small accent on lows and little rolled off highs. E17K is more linear. 
And compared with E17 — new E17K offers more details and it sounds quicker, especially on lows.


----------



## AUserName501

cleg said:


> E17K is more neutral then E17 and E18. For my ears, E18 have common PCM sound — energetic, with small accent on lows and little rolled off highs. E17K is more linear.
> And compared with E17 — new E17K offers more details and it sounds quicker, especially on lows.


 
  
 This contradicts the frequency response graphs for the E17, E17k and E18. They are all flat 20Hz to 20Khz.


----------



## cleg

ausername501 said:


> This contradicts the frequency response graphs for the E17, E17k and E18. They are all flat 20Hz to 20Khz.




Frequency response graphs can't tell everything about sound, because they don't give information about decays, attacks, microdetails, contrast, and many other characteristics, which greatly impacts on how you hear. please note, I didn't say nothing about frequency response itself, only about my personal perception, which is subjective. 

Almost all DAPs, DACs, etc. have pretty same flat FR chart, but never the less, they sounds very different.


----------



## JamesFiiO

garmac said:


> Is this new model still draw too much power on an iPhone with the CCK?


 
  
 NOT


----------



## JamesFiiO

bangdomarkin said:


> James, is that will work with Android with OTG? FiiO will sell micro USB to micro USB OTG cables?
> 
> EDIT: Looking about, I found the FiiO L15, but do not know where I can buy it and do not know if the E17K support this function. Waiting for someone to solve this question!


 
  
  
 The new E17K can be used as extra DAC for Android Phone with OTG featuers, and iDevice with CCK. but as you all known not every Android Phone can supports USB digital audio out , and we don't want to get a lot of question about this, so we have not put this feature on our website. 
  
 but it does support.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: cleg



Originally Posted by *cleg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Frequency response graphs can't tell everything about sound, because they don't give information about decays, attacks, microdetails, contrast, and many other characteristics, which greatly impacts on how you hear. please note, I didn't say nothing about frequency response itself, only about my personal perception, which is subjective.
> 
> Almost all DAPs, DACs, etc. have pretty same flat FR chart, but never the less, they sounds very different.





 
  
 Saying the "highs roll off" is contradicted by the frequency response graphs.


----------



## sandrojpsantos

Of the already owners of this e17k, can someone try it out on a PS4 and see if it works? (since usb dacs have been working with PS4, I would really like to know in order to buy one  )
  
 Thank you in advance


----------



## bangdomarkin

jamesfiio said:


> The new E17K can be used as extra DAC for Android Phone with OTG featuers, and iDevice with CCK. but as you all known not every Android Phone can supports USB digital audio out , and we don't want to get a lot of question about this, so we have not put this feature on our website.
> 
> but it does support.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply! And the micro to micro OTG, just as it has for the E18? You sell them? How can I get it?


----------



## JamesFiiO

bangdomarkin said:


> Thanks for the reply! And the micro to micro OTG, just as it has for the E18? You sell them? How can I get it?


 
  
 Yes, it is the same but we just produced it for E18 and not for sale individual.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

James, would you by chance have any date or "common knowledge info" regarding the amount of channel imbalance with other typical amps in the $100~$2,000 range at all?  I know many of the Fiio amps (including E18) have specs of < 0.5 dB, so just wondering how that compares to other headphone amps - cheap or expensive.  I believe there are other users out there who would also like to know too.


----------



## Oldandcurious

ausername501 said:


> _The X1 doesn't have a coaxial out but the X3/X5 do. Anything that has coaxial output can work with any DAC that has coaxial input._


 
 = = = 
 Thanks. Now, my curiosity is half-way satisfied. From the day I bought my X3, I was wondering if I "need" the coax out. Once the E17K lands here for sale, then I can find out if I like how my "want" is once I get to try a coax-to-coax for this pair   I can then try out the X5, then decide if I will wait for the X3K before succumbing to the X7


----------



## hifeadme

Looks like they're on sale now at Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E17K-ALPEN-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00RPD7KP8
  
 Is this meant to also more or less replace the E18? It looks like it has better specs than the E18 all around.


----------



## sm0731

Will it sound on par with e12 in terms of amp quality? Which one would be better for IEM? (Without thinking about DAC function)


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: sm0731



Originally Posted by *sm0731* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Will it sound on par with e12 in terms of amp quality? Which one would be better for IEM? (Without thinking about DAC function)





 
  
 E17k is better for IEMs. E12 has too much power, hiss and channel imbalance when pot is very low so I wouldn't use it with IEMs ever.


----------



## TripBitShooter

There is a new E12A, if u havent heard about it. I started a threa on it a while ago, its still pretty active


----------



## AUserName501

tripbitshooter said:


> There is a new E12A, if u havent heard about it. I started a threa on it a while ago, its still pretty active


 
  
 It's just an amp not a DAC. You can't use the line out on the Z series of cards whilst have it in Headphone mode which means no virtual surround sound.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I was talking about IEM usage. U were comparing it to the E17k. The E12A was designed more for IEMs, but can still be used for bigger cans


----------



## AUserName501

tripbitshooter said:


> I was talking about IEM usage. U were comparing it to the E17k. The E12A was designed more for IEMs, but can still be used for bigger cans


 
  
 E12A is just an amp. E17k is a DAC and amp.


----------



## Thanasis

You all leave out the major question..
  
 What about the sound quality improvements of E17K over E17 ?
 What about amplifier output power comparison between the 2 units ?
  
 I don't care about the USB connection. The most important connection for me is still the optical.


----------



## slim311

thanasis said:


> What about the sound quality improvements of E17K over E17 ?




Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that E17K is more neutral than E17.




thanasis said:


> The most important connection for me is still the optical.




No optical input on E17K, only digital input is usb and coaxial.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: Thanasis



Originally Posted by *Thanasis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> You all leave out the major question..
> 
> What about the sound quality improvements of E17K over E17 ?
> What about amplifier output power comparison between the 2 units ?
> ...





 
  
 Power output on the E17k is slightly higher than E17.


----------



## Thanasis

Thank you guys for your answers above. Without optical E17K is not an option for me. I am looking elsewhere!!!


----------



## Adamek

So if I want to use e17k as AMP and DAC for smartphone supporting USB OTG (aka USB host) then I have to connect smartphone to Fiio via micro USB - micro USB? Can I use coaxial instead? I mean, finding micro-micro with USB OTG is such pain in ass (already tried it). James, please, think about selling short micro-micro cable, please please please.


----------



## Thanasis

What are you talking about man? They don't sell the cables for a reason. If you beg them it won't change anything. How can you use coaxial with a smartphone? No of course it is not possible. The only way is analogue in / out and most smartphones don't have good pre-amps...


----------



## Adamek

For some reason hardly anyone sell micro USB - micro USB cable supporting USB OTG. The only one I've found look like DIY, quite sad. How am I supposed to test e17k if they (like almost anyone else) don't give micro-micro cable?
  
 About coaxial - desperate is fine with anything


----------



## DanBa

adamek said:


> So if I want to use e17k as AMP and DAC for smartphone supporting USB OTG (aka USB host) then I have to connect smartphone to Fiio via micro USB - micro USB? Can I use coaxial instead? I mean, finding micro-micro with USB OTG is such pain in ass (already tried it). James, please, think about selling short micro-micro cable, please please please.


 
  
 A list of USB OTG cables:
http://goo.gl/4JyOe5
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6060#post_11190932


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

32/96? Will it do 24/196 tho? over usb?


----------



## slim311

scaryfatkidgt said:


> 32/96? Will it do 24/196 tho? over usb?




As I understand it, the E17K will only do 32/96 over usb, but 24/192 over coax, similar to E17 which did 24/96 usb and 24/192 coax/optical. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sm0731

Anyone compared E17k to JDS Labs C5D?
  
 They're using the same chips (SA9027 + PCM5102) for DAC part but different amp chips (E17k - OPA1622 with OPA1642+LMH6643 / C5D - OPA2227). After a lengthy research my two candidates are these two and I've been having a hard time deciding which one to get.
  
 I have Fiio X3 / HD650 / Westone 4R... Since I have Little Dot MK II, my main purpose with the DAC/AMP will be delivering better sound to 4R in a portable setup... and also be using DAC part with Little Dot to convert X3 cause X3 uses WM8740 and I believe PCM5102 sounds better (but both E17k and C5D have same DAC part so it's not a decision factor).
  
 I'll occasionally use HD650 in a portable setup, though I don't expect it to perform similar to my bigger size Little Dot.
  
  
 Any ideas on how these two perform different?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

slim311 said:


> As I understand it, the E17K will only do 32/96 over usb, but 24/192 over coax, similar to E17 which did 24/96 usb and 24/192 coax/optical. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


 

 What the difference between coax and S/PDIF/optical/toslink?


----------



## AUserName501

scaryfatkidgt said:


> What the difference between coax and S/PDIF/optical/toslink?


 
  
Read here.
  


scaryfatkidgt said:


> 32/96? Will it do 24/196 tho? over usb?


 
  
 Up to 32bit/96Khz USB decoding. Up to 24bit/196khz coaxial decoding.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

ausername501 said:


> Read here.
> 
> 
> Up to 32bit/96Khz USB decoding. Up to 24bit/196khz coaxial decoding.


 
 Ahhhh so same thing basically just my Macbook pro doesn't have an out like it does for optical.


----------



## howdy

Bought mine already, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## JBHorne

So, just to confirm...the new E17K is not compatible with the E09K base? We must wait for the E09S in June (tentative)???
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: JBHorne



Originally Posted by *JBHorne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> So, just to confirm...the new E17K is not compatible with the E09K base? We must wait for the E09S in June (tentative)???
> 
> Thanks!!!





 
  
 You'll have to wait for the E09s.


----------



## Digital7

FiiO, James? I need to ask you two questions.

Does the Alpen II E17K have the same functionality and firmware to support Android 'exactly' the same way as the E18, or is there some difference? Please explain.

Also, does the Alpen II E17K power itself, like the E18, or does the E17K rely on USB power from the Android phone? Please give me a clear unambiguous answer on both my questions, i will appreciate it. Thankyou.

I will not buy the E18 because it weighs too much and the size is too large, but if the E17K does have exactly the same OTG Android functions as the E18, then i will buy the E17K. Cheers.


----------



## JamesFiiO

digital7 said:


> FiiO, James? I need to ask you two questions.
> 
> Does the Alpen II E17K have the same functionality and firmware to support Android 'exactly' the same way as the E18, or is there some difference? Please explain.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not the same, and the E17K will still consume a little current ( <50mA ) from the smart phone.


----------



## Digital7

Thankyou James for the quick response.

To be honest with you i already bought the E17K, but i haven't taken it out of the box yet, i didn't open it yet. But now i'm gonna take it back to the store and see if i can exchange it for something else. I would have exchanged for the E18, but like i said, the E18 weighs too much and it is too big; i am looking for something that offers the same quality and functionality as the E18 but in a smaller and lighter package. I hope FiiO will keep this in mind for future products.

Also, just to let you know, i already own an E11 and an E12 Mont Blanc, but the reason i bought the E17K is because it's a DAC/AMP and i thought it contained its own power supply and i thought it had Android-specific OTG capability. Not to worry.

I hope you will indulge me a little here James because i would like to avail myself of this opportunity to give some lengthy feedback if you would care to read. One other thing i need to let you know, i auditioned the X1 and the X3 very closely with top-grade neutral headphones and uncompressed 16bit WAV files and i was disappointed with both of them, i have to say IMO i thought my Android phone performed at least on-par if not better than both of these, sorry, but i'm being honest.

So, in terms of feedback for your company, i do hope you guys will possibly develop a version 2 of these two DAPs (X1 - X3), because you would know we audio enthusiasts out here are looking for a portable music player with pro DAC/AMP performance, but so far i can't agree with the performance of the X1 and X3.

After i auditioned them 'closely' and at length, and remembered what they sound like, afterward the pro reviews agreed 'exactly' with my analysis about the sound characteristics of these two DAPs.

About the X1, i found that the treble/highs sounded undefined and slightly soft and mushy, and the bass had too much artificial hard 'thump' (the gain and EQ were set to 0), and the midrange was slightly forward, and the soundstage was somewhat narrow, that is my own opinion, but now look here at what the review from two different pros said...

Reviewer comments... "My out of the box impression of the X1 - compared to the X3 and X5 - initially was not great, and FiiO did warn me that I might not like it. Both the X3 and X1 are more colored DAP’s than the X5. The X1 sounded a bit thick, bass heavy and not as resolving as I had hoped, with a narrow center focused soundstage. It seemed the X1 was struggling a bit for air also with an attenuated treble response."

So, i found this reviewer's comments to be quite accurate.


From another Reviewer about the X1... "Sound-stage wise it is average, and it’s actually a fairly centered between your ears kind of sound. Same goes for the detail retrieval: it’s not bad, but it is nowhere near the level of higher end DAPs. It’s not as neutral or linear tuned as most high end players. I’m not saying the X1 is bass heavy, but even with the EQ off, you will always have quite the bass presence. Bass unfortunately isn’t the tightest, most detailed or fastest. On the other side we have the treble and just like with the bass, the detail level isn’t the absolute best and it isn’t that extended either. Treble is missing some air and sparkle too. The mids are fairly smooth and engaging but like before, the detail levels unfortunately aren’t the highest and I find the voices to be a little more forward sounding. The weaker element of the X1 to me is the ISL28291 AMP section."



So, yeah, i agree exactly with these reviewers comments from what i heard of the X1, and i hope FiiO will do more work to aim for a more neutral accurate sound in the future, regardless of the model or price point.

And to me, the X3 was just plain messy, the sound was very confused and muddy and disparate. Severely lacking clean tome or transparency.

So after thinking i might buy the X5, i find from multiple reliable reviews that the iBasso DX90 (similar price to the X5) easily beats the X5. The consensus from many reviews is unanimous, the iBasso DX90 is superior to the X5 in every way.

So then, please think about me as a customer James, and from my point of view, where does this leave me if i'm looking for decent amping? Obviously i will go and purchase an iBasso DX90 if i've got my head on straight, yeah?


Therefore, one simple question from me James, i hear that the X7 is in development, but obviously that will not be in my price range, i would like to ask you if FiiO is bringing out a version II of the X1 and X3?

And for what it's worth, i would hope that FiiO aim to avoid AMPs and DACs that color the sound. All music has already been mixed and mastered according to the producers taste, so we need neutral sound from the AMP/DAC, NOT WARMTH! I hope you will take this feedback to your company. We don't need warmth, we just need neutral, no AMP or DAC should ever color the sound tonality or characteristics of the source material. 

I'm still a big fan of FiiO and your products and what you guys are doing, so no offense intended to you or your company, quite the contrary, i have much respect for your company and what you guys do, but i hope you will agree there is nothing wrong with honest feedback. 

I like the actual aesthetic design and size of the X1 styling, but all we need now is a more neutral sounding AMP/DAC section. Cheers.


----------



## Thanasis

Hi guys I was wondering if it worths to buy the older E17 instead of E17K if u value the optical connection.


----------



## Digital7

I think the answer to your question is probably self-evident, depending on how much you need the optical connection; but, just keep in mind that the new E17K IMO performs better than the older E17 for Amping and DAC purposes; it is cleaner, is more detailed, and has superior stereo separation; tonally it's a great sounding transparent DAC/AMP, really good! 

I also have the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc portable Amp, and i can tell you that using the E17K just for the AMP with the line-in is really worth it, the E17K sounds even better than the E12 Mont Blanc, so i'll be selling my E12, true story!


----------



## Q Mass

I'm somewhat confused now :-/
My understanding is that although not mentioned on the web-page for the 17K, it does do USB OTG, but only with those phones/devices which support it, e.g. Xperia Z1.

And that it DOES power itself ( web page states 15 hour battery life )

So you should be able to use it as you hoped?

If someone could clarify I'd be most grateful, as this is how I'd hoped to use the 17K too.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Yes u can use it this way. The phones using the latest android versions would usually support USB OTG, but there are also a number of apps in the play store that can help u check as well.


----------



## AUserName501

Spoiler: Quote: Digital7



Originally Posted by *Digital7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  





> Thankyou James for the quick response.
> 
> To be honest with you i already bought the E17K, but i haven't taken it out of the box yet, i didn't open it yet. But now i'm gonna take it back to the store and see if i can exchange it for something else. I would have exchanged for the E18, but like i said, the E18 weighs too much and it is too big; i am looking for something that offers the same quality and functionality as the E18 but in a smaller and lighter package. I hope FiiO will keep this in mind for future products.
> 
> ...





   
My old Fiio E17 works with my smartphone even though Fiio won't confirm it will work. The reason they don't confirm it will work because it is device specific and they specifically built the E18 because it's likely to be more compatible with android devices. If you had tested the Fiio E17k with your smartphone then it may have worked or it may not have. Fiio can't tell you because they don't know because it comes down to specific devices working and others don't.


----------



## Thanasis

digital7 said:


> I think the answer to your question is probably self-evident, depending on how much you need the optical connection; but, just keep in mind that the new E17K performs better than the older E17 for Amping and DAC purposes; it is more clean, more neutral, more balanced, tonally it's a great sounding DAC/AMP, really good! ....




Thanks Digital7. Comparing the specs of the 2 devices there is no much difference between the 2 but anyway, the specs are subjective......


----------



## bangdomarkin

jamesfiio said:


> Not the same, and the E17K will still consume a little current ( <50mA ) from the smart phone.




James, a doubt, E17 and E07K also consume this current? E17K can turn off USB charging?


----------



## Thanasis

Guys I am wondering what to buy. E17s are still selling. Without optical i am afraid that noise will leak to my cans... . Any side by side comparison among E17, E17k and E18 available? Chipsets etc. Will i will benefit from the USB upgrades of the E17k ? I mostly play Mp3s and .flac


----------



## JamesFiiO

digital7 said:


> Thankyou James for the quick response.
> 
> To be honest with you i already bought the E17K, but i haven't taken it out of the box yet, i didn't open it yet. But now i'm gonna take it back to the store and see if i can exchange it for something else. I would have exchanged for the E18, but like i said, the E18 weighs too much and it is too big; i am looking for something that offers the same quality and functionality as the E18 but in a smaller and lighter package. I hope FiiO will keep this in mind for future products.
> 
> ...


 
  
 thank you very much for your comments and advices to our products, we will keep improving our products step by step ( I think most head-fi'er can confirm this ).   to be honest, you must realize that there are not any audio device can meet everyone's requirement , cause the SQ is related to subject issues. 
  
 about our new products, yes, we will keep upgrade our products , just like E7 to E07K, E17 to E17K, and we will release X3 ( II ) in March but it is too early to upgrade X1, maybe in 2016.


----------



## JamesFiiO

bangdomarkin said:


> James, a doubt, E17 and E07K also consume this current? E17K can turn off USB charging?


 
  
  
 About the compatible of smartphone and extra DAC , it depended on two thing, 
  
  
 1, the max output current of the Android Phone. mark as I1
  
 2, the consume current of extra DAC from USB port.  mark as I2
  
 If the I2 is less than I1, so there should have not problem to usd the DAC with the phone. 
  
 Depended on our research, there are some Android Phone can output 500mA current in OTG mode. which is big enough for even our x3/x5, and E17.
  
 but some Android phone can only output only 200-300mA current in OTG mode.
  
 here is the consume current of some of our products.
  
 x3/x5/e17 , about 400mA
  
 e07k/e17k, less than 100mA
  
 e18, less than 50mA.
  
 So, The E17K should have not problem to work as extra DAC for most Android phone if it supports USB digital out. 
  
  
 The reason why we have not list the USB DAC features for E17K, is there are lots of Android phone can't supports USB digital out , so it took us a lots of resource to explain why E18 can't work with some Android phone. 
  
 I hope you guys can understand not everyone know the reason and we don't want to get trouble about this issues.


----------



## JamesFiiO

bangdomarkin said:


> James, a doubt, E17 and E07K also consume this current? E17K can turn off USB charging?


 
  
 e17 consume more current than e07k and e17k. and e17k can turn off USB charging.


----------



## bangdomarkin

jamesfiio said:


> About the compatible of smartphone and extra DAC , it depended on two thing,
> 
> 
> 1, the max output current of the Android Phone. mark as I1
> ...




Many, many thanks for the clarification, I understand much better now. Since my Moto G worked with the E07K and E17 via OTG, there will be no problem with the E17K. Thanks again!


----------



## Thanasis

Anybody else listened to the E17K ? Any reviews or comparisons to E17 and E18?. Does it worth the lack of Optical in?
  
 Also I would like to ask if E17K works like plug and play USB on the PC without drivers..... Windows 7 and XP.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

howdy said:


> Bought mine already, can't wait to try it out!


 
 I see you have an X5 and a DX 90 also, which do you like best? What do you use the E17 for? I'm planning on getting the DX 90 very soon.


----------



## howdy

scaryfatkidgt said:


> I see you have an X5 and a DX 90 also, which do you like best? What do you use the E17 for? I'm planning on getting the DX 90 very soon.



They both have there pro's and con's! I would not sell either one at this point. I really like my X5 with my HE400i headphones while the DX90 shines with my VMODA M100s and my GR07be. I see you are in MN as well, what city?


----------



## Digital7

thanasis said:


> Guys I am wondering what to buy. E17s are still selling. Without optical i am afraid that noise will leak to my cans... . Any side by side comparison among E17, E17k and E18 available? Chipsets etc. Will i will benefit from the USB upgrades of the E17k ? I mostly play Mp3s and .flac






Forget the old E17, FiiO has moved on, we've all moved on, i've moved on, the world has moved on, the E17 is history. I can say to you that noise on the new E17K is not an issue without optical! Actually, there is no noise, this thing is dead silent!


 


If you don't need optical for specialized reasons and/or alternative purposes, then i say get the new E17K, you will not regret it, i've done the tests, the new E17K is much better than both the older E17 and even the E12 Mont Blanc, and from what i hear going by the reviews of the new E18, the E17K is also better than the E18.


 


If you hear what this E17K does you will not be sorry, i promise you, it's off the charts good, real good, damn good, f_cking good! It's that good!!! Are you hearing me? No joke bro, just buy it and smile with bliss. But really i hope you have the right headphones, the best amp in the world wont do any good without a pair of headphones to do it justice. Just remember to turn the gain on the E17K to 12.


 


I can tell you my setup if you want me to, the sound is so close to perfection it's ridiculous, but only because i have superbly accurate headphones.




I have not heard the E18 myself, but going by the 'pro' reviews it is a bit of a let-down. And going by what i hear from the E17K you can't go wrong, I AM NOT JOKING, I AM DEADLY SERIOUS, THIS THING IS THE BIZZ! 

And yes, to answer your question, the E17K is plug and play, i just did it now for you to confirm; plugged the USB cable into the computer, just like any USB stick, drivers loaded automatically, just like any USB stick, and bang, we're in business; insane audio quality, i'm not joking man, insane! 

Up till now, i've been using the E17K only with the line-in, sending the audio from my smartphone, thus the E17K was amping the DAC and Amp flavours from my smartphone, and yet it still sounds great, but hearing it from the computer is better again, i promise, because the computer is sending the audio out 'digitally' and the DAC on the E17K is converting it, and then amping it, and wow! The DAC on this thing is in the major league! If your budget conscious i would say forget the E18, the E17K is the real deal. I simply cannot overstate how good the E17K is. Dual role, multiple purpose, and pumping audiophile candy direct into your ears.

If that hasn't convinced you, then sorry bro, nothing more i can say.

Note, the only thing is, when i took the E17K out of the box for the very first time, it needed roughly an hour of playing to break it in, if you dig me; don't know why, but yeah, one hour just to get it churning over and settled in after the very first switch-on, then bang!


You want me to describe the performance? Just for your sake...

1: Very clean
2: Beautiful transparent midrange
3: Accurate treble all the way
4: Nice tight bass without adding or taking away from song
5: Lovely wide soundstage
6: Excellent detail and instrument separation throughout 
7: Neutral and accurate right across the audio spectrum

Feel me? 

Hope that helps.


James, if you're reading this, please answer me two questions.

1: If we switch off USB charging in the E17K, does that mean it will still function normally but wont draw power from the music player when we attempt OTG, or does the E17K always need to draw power?

2: When we use the E17K with the computer, are ASIO drivers automatically installed, or do we need to download those separately? Cheers.


----------



## howdy

So are you saying you approve! I get mine next week when ever it gets here, can't wait.


----------



## bowei006

http://www.head-fi.org/t/750264/fiio-e17k-review
  
 My review of it is out
  
 Ok lets call it a first impressions. There are a few parts where I still need to flesh out but it will be edited more once I get home from vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It has impressions to most of FiiOs current devices in it for you guys (half are done and up, other half aren't)


----------



## howdy

bowei006 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/750264/fiio-e17k-review
> 
> My review of it is out
> 
> ...



I've been waiting to here your thoughts Panda, what took so long.


----------



## bowei006

howdy said:


> I've been waiting to here your thoughts Panda, what took so long.


 
 I'm on vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And its also the reason why all the pictures in the review are from FiiO. Because I don't have the ability to take any real photos at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever though, FiiO's photographers take better pics than I could ever.
  
 I'm going to be editing it more and give some more active opinionated conclusions to the sections rather than a 'here's a problem' or 'here's a good thing'. 
  
 More comparisons to come as well


----------



## tugsthebugs

Does it work on Galaxy note 2 or other smartphone? I ordered fiio e18 couple of days before. Should I cancel my order and order ALPEN 2-E17K? Please help


----------



## tugsthebugs

jamesfiio said:


> e17 consume more current than e07k and e17k. and e17k can turn off USB charging.


 Does it work on Galaxy note 2 or other smartphone? I ordered fiio e18 couple of days before. Should I cancel my order and order ALPEN 2-E17K? Which one is better out of these two fiio e18 or Alpen 2 ek17??? I'm not that technical. Please help


----------



## tugsthebugs

howdy said:


> Bought mine already, can't wait to try it out!


 where did you buy it. Could you please send link?


----------



## bowei006

tugsthebugs said:


> Does it work on Galaxy note 2 or other smartphone? I ordered fiio e18 couple of days before. Should I cancel my order and order ALPEN 2-E17K? Please help


 
 Your phone needs to have USB OTG capabilities. The Note 2 should have OTG capabilities on the hardware and software level.
  
 The E17K2 has been confirmed to work with my Android smartphone with a USB OTG cable (bought seperately). 
  
*USB CHG has to be set to OFF on the E17K.*
  
  
 I have tested and found that even with USB CHG set to on that it will work. HOWEVER, there is noise and slight distortion when USB CHG is turned on while in conjunction with my Android device
  
 And yes, EQ on E17K will still work when you use it with an Android device. 
  
 My comparison of the E17K and E18 is in the review above


----------



## tugsthebugs

bowei006 said:


> Your phone needs to have USB OTG capabilities. The Note 2 should have OTG capabilities on the hardware and software level.
> 
> The E17K2 has been [COLOR=FF0000]confirmed[/COLOR] to work with my Android smartphone with a USB OTG cable (bought seperately).
> 
> ...


 Thank you for reply and advise. Sorry As I mentioned earlier I'm not very tech friendly. Please could you tell me which one should I buy e18 or Alpen 2 ek17??? What would be your choice if you've to pick one? I read your review but I can't decide. Your input will be helpful.


----------



## bowei006

tugsthebugs said:


> Thank you for reply and advise. Sorry As I mentioned earlier I'm not very tech friendly. Please could you tell me which one should I buy e18 or Alpen 2 ek17??? What would be your choice if you've to pick one? I read your review but I can't decide. Your input will be helpful.


 
 I personally prefer the E17K
  
 But there are lots of issues to consider my friend. The sonic comparison is in the review. While the E18 has a more neutral sound, it has a slight sonic deficency that I do not like whilst the E17K is a bit too colored.
  
 The E18 has a form factor and feature set that makes it designed for Android devices namely it being officially Android device supported unlike the unofficial support on the E17K. The flat style of the E18 with volume control buttons and analog potentiometer also make it a breeze to use when strapped to a fun.
  
 The E17K however is much more clucky when you attempt to strap it to the phone as it isn't as flat as the E18. The E17K has a side volume control, and guess what, its NOT as thick as most Android devices. Guess what this means? Volume control is much harder. When strapped to the back of an Android device with the screen facing outwards (so you can see it). You can only use your left hand to change volume when holding the 'brick'. To change it with your right hand. You need to flex your hand to change from phone holding position to a different style to get to the volume control on E17K 
  
  
  
 I prefer the E17K as a device, but its design makes it a bit...more troublesome to use with Android devices when strapped as a combo device. I dig its sound a bit more though.
  
 Do a bit of imagination of what I said and see what fits you more.


----------



## tugsthebugs

bowei006 said:


> I personally prefer the E17K
> 
> But there are lots of issues to consider my friend. The sonic comparison is in the review. While the E18 has a more neutral sound, it has a slight sonic deficency that I do not like whilst the E17K is a bit too colored.
> 
> ...


Thank you for summarizing very nicely. I think I'll stick to Fiio E18 considering followings:

-Official android supported device 
 (e17 alpen isn't confirmed fully)
-Most probably my new smartphone within two months will be android (windows a possibility)
-Usability
-I believe sound quality would not be that low or degraded compare to alpen e17
-durability (sturdiness)

Please correct me if I'm wrong somewhere. Thank you again for your help. Appreciate...


----------



## bowei006

tugsthebugs said:


> Thank you for summarizing very nicely. I think I'll stick to Fiio E18 considering followings:
> 
> -Official android supported device
> (e17 alpen isn't confirmed fully)
> ...


 
 Devices that aren't fully built for Android may have sonic deficencies due to power draw (even in low amounts).
  
 The E17K does work with Android, don't get me wrong. I'm just putting the argument down that people sometimes want to go the safe route. The e17K has sonic defecencies when it has charge on as an Android DAC. It still draws power in some ways from the host device which I believe the E18 doesn't. 
  
 Audio purists probably will sleep better at night knowing something is fully supported and wont have 'possible' defeficncies in audio during usage.
  
 The E18 has comparable build durability to the E17K. Both have their one fault. The E18 being the plastic front and back bezel on the command center up top and the E17Ks volume control mechanism being plastic. 
  
  
  
 If you are in USA...you could potentially just get both and test em out


----------



## Digital7

I must say here... without exclusively using the onboard DAC and without neutral-sounding high-grade headphones it's simply futile really to analyze the character of a DAC/Amp, so i would caution anyone to at least make sure they're streaming through the onboard DAC of the E17K before making any definite conclusions, especially because i noticed a significant difference between using my player's DAC and using the onboard DAC of the E17K. It turns out the onboard DAC is the only way to go, truly.
My honest hearing appraisal is that this is the least coloured DAC i've ever heard, the E17K is neutral, yes neutral when using the onboard DAC, FiiO definitely chose the right one, and remember it's a new generation DAC, i surmise that any color will come from the headphones, not the E17K! If you read the pro reviews (What HiFi etc) of the E18, it's not looking too good, but i can definitely say the E17K is everything an AMP/DAC should be, clean and neutral with much detail and great with transient timing and displaying the audio dynamics. I'll be keeping this thing for a very long time, far better than the E11 and the E12 for sure, and that's saying something. Sorry to repeat, but you will only hear the E17's true calibre when using the onboard DAC, the DAC on this thing is far better than any smartphone or iPod, i can say that much, the difference is noticeable; for example, the bass displays much better, nice and tight and dead-on accurate and not unsure of itself compared to the smartphone or iPod DAC.
Point to remember, the E17K drawing current through the USB does not interfere with it's performance, and just be sure to turn-off "usb charging" when using it. Cheers.


----------



## bowei006

digital7 said:


> I must say here... without exclusive use of the onboard DAC and without neutral-sounding high-grade headphones it's simply futile really to analyze the character of a DAC/Amp, so i would caution anyone to a*t least make sure they're streaming through the onboard DAC of the E17K* before making any definite conclusions, especially because i noticed a significant difference between using my player's DAC and using the onboard DAC. It turns out the onboard DAC is the only way to go, truly.
> My honest heary appraisal is that this is the least coloured DAC i've ever heard, thisE17K is neutral, yes neutral, i surmise that any color will come from the headphones.


 
 Most people that buy tech products such as a DAC have the ability to recognize they are using USB connection (and thus the DAC on the E17K).
  
 What amp did you A/B with the E17K to seperate out the E17Ks amp from the equation?


----------



## leobigfield

digital7 said:


> I must say here... without exclusively using the onboard DAC and without neutral-sounding high-grade headphones it's simply futile really to analyze the character of a DAC/Amp, so i would caution anyone to at least make sure they're streaming through the onboard DAC of the E17K before making any definite conclusions, especially because i noticed a significant difference between using my player's DAC and using the onboard DAC of the E17K. It turns out the onboard DAC is the only way to go, truly.
> My honest hearing appraisal is that this is the least coloured DAC i've ever heard, the E17K is neutral, yes neutral when using the onboard DAC, FiiO definitely chose the right one, and remember it's a new generation DAC, i surmise that any color will come from the headphones, not the E17K! If you read the pro reviews (What HiFi etc) of the E18, it's not looking too good, but i can definitely say the E17K is everything an AMP/DAC should be, clean and neutral with much detail and great with transient timing and displaying the audio dynamics. I'll be keeping this thing for a very long time, far better than the E11 and the E12 for sure, and that's saying something. Sorry to repeat, but you will only hear the E17's true calibre when using the onboard DAC, the DAC on this thing is far better than any smartphone or iPod, i can say that much, the difference is noticeable; for example, the bass displays much better, nice and tight and dead-on accurate and not unsure of itself compared to the smartphone or iPod DAC.
> Point to remember, the E17K drawing current through the USB does not interfere with it's performance, and just be sure to turn-off "usb charging" when using it. Cheers.


 
 Also, what headphones/IEMs do you use with the E17K?


----------



## HookedOnAudio

jamesfiio said:


> e17 consume more current than e07k and e17k. and e17k can turn off USB charging.


 
  
 Didn't the E17 also have a USB charge/no-charge setting?  If my memory is correct - which it may not be - I thought I had saw such a setting when my acquantaince was showing me his E17 before.


----------



## bowei006

hookedonaudio said:


> Didn't the E17 also have a USB charge/no-charge setting?  If my memory is correct - which it may not be - I thought I had saw such a setting when my acquantaince was showing me his E17 before.


 
 It did.
  
 Maybe he means that the E17K, with USB CHG turned off draws absolutely no power at all. I believe the E17, still drew regular amounts of power even with CHG off (but not as much as with CHG on which is standard for devices)
  
 Anyway, good news as I was able to use E17K as DAC on Android device immediately without issue.


----------



## Digital7

bowei006 said:


> Most people that buy tech products such as a DAC have the ability to recognize they are using USB connection (and thus the DAC on the E17K).
> 
> What amp did you A/B with the E17K to seperate out the E17Ks amp from the equation?



 


Good point, but for some reason i had the impression that some of these guys in here were possibly novices or newbies to the scene, so i was just trying to be helpful, and i thought i would emphasize this point just to be clear.

As far as the amping, i don't fully understand the exact context of your question. Nonetheless, as you would know, each Amp will perform differently and display different characteristics, right? So, i think it's a matter of just comparing the different amps and doing an A/B test between them all, but then that also involves the DAC from the source player, so there's too many variables involved to give a straight answer to your question. 

1: Playing the music straight from my Android smartphone... slightly above average and a bit disparate with treble harshness .
2: Playing the music straight from my Android smartphone and connected to the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc... slightly better, but still a bit messy.
3: Playing the music from the stereo line-out on my computer... very good, but not quite in audiophile territory.
4: Playing the music straight from my iPod nano 7th generation, phenomenal and in audiophile territory.
5: Playing the music straight from my iPod nano 7th generation (through the iPod's DAC/Amp) and into the line-in on the E17K... excellent, but just short of audiophile territory.
5: Playing the music from the computer utilizing only the E17K DAC and Amp... overly warm, and slightly lacking air and treble clarity in the top-end ! 



leobigfield asked: "Also, what headphones/IEMs do you use with the E17K?"

Yamaha MT220! Extremely accurate monitoring headphones, and every review from every pro concurs right across the board. Not one pro reviewer has a bad thing to say about them, quite the contrary, the praise for them is unanimous; quite an achievement from Yamaha, and even hardcore hold-outs are on the bandwagon now.


I have a confession to make. the review from bowei006' of the E17K was bang-on! He got it totally right, every aspect of his review was correct. Obviously he also has 'accurate' headphones. 

I got my initial impressions wrong yesterday, i had done so much listening yesterday when doing comparisons that my ears got fatigued and i lost perspective.

So now i must say, this modern day phenomena of companies choosing DACs that render warm sound is quite disappointing, and why do i say this? Because for starters, i think these DAC makers and DAP manufacturers are being assumptious, and imposing their own ideals as a compensatory measure, it may be well-intentioned, but IMO it's misguided.

It is assumptious in the sense they appear to be assuming that everyone is listening to MP3 and AAC files that have had the guts ripped out of them, and consequently sound quite sterile, cold and harsh as a result, and also they must be thinking that digital music today is seen as being cold. 
However, i must say that this is faulty thinking on the part of the DAC makers and DAP manufacturers. The warmth in these DACs is 'too much', and the extra warmth actually becomes sickening, i find it very hard to listen to music that has been embeud with artificial warmth and i really can't stand it, it is quite displeasing, i find it becomes intolerable to me, and my ears don't like it at all. 

Firstly, it alters the original source material, and therefore by default such DAC attributes deviate from the music producers actual intentions for the finished tone of the song. Many songs are delicately mixed and mastered for a very exacting result, even digital music still has its own sound signature that the producer and mastering engineer have already settled on, whether the end-result might be deemed cold or not is not the point, because the end-result is exactly the tonal and frequency balance that the producer and mastering engineer settled on, and therefore it shouldn't be changed one iota. Digital music might be more bland than 60s and 70s and 80s music, but that doesn't mean it is horrible, it is just different, but it still sounds nice. There is no need to then go and make a digital song 'artificially' warm, because it just sounds wrong, wrong, wrong.
Secondly, songs from the 60s, 70s and 80s are already warm sounding to a very nice degree, due to the harmonic artifacts of using analog gear, but also due to tape saturation, but the end-result of music from that era is marvelous, but to then embellish a naturally warm-sounding song with even more artificial warmth is just disastrous. If we see that these warm DACs are ruining so-called cold digital music, then how much more the music that is already warm? This is a disastrous state of affairs, and that's exactly my mental and emotional reaction when listening to music decoded by these warm DACs, feel me? I say again, i find it intolerable and quite sickening, truly, not as a reaction, but my ears don't like it in the least.

The warmth from the E17K i find totally unacceptable, this is a warm sounding DAC/AMP for sure, and it's terrible! I can't listen to it, i want to enjoy it, but my senses are cringing and their is a frown on my face despite the fact i want to accept it, but i can't, my ears don't like it.


So, with the well-known flaws of the FiiO E11 and E12 and now the E17K, IMO FiiO needs to go back to the drawing board and start again. Neutrality should be the order of the day, fidelity to the original source material, and accurate conversion of the signal.

Also the X1 is a disaster, and the X3 is not much better, in fact, it's worse than the X1, and the X5 has some known flaws in its overall rendering capability, so where does that leave me with FiiO, well i've come to the conclusion that i wont be buying their products again until they change their game-plan.
FiiO, if you're listening, go for DACs that are known to have a 'neutral' sound, this is the only way to go.

Is there any good news to all of this? Well yes, but not what you might expect. I've done the test right now with fresh ears, direct A/B testing, and wow, i can't believe it. I plugged in my new iPod Nano which i just bought yesterday, and either i'm on drugs or asleep and dreaming, or Apple has done the job with aplomb. The iPod Nano from the line-out directly into my headphones is nigh-on perfect!! I'm not joking guys, Apple have clearly done their home work. It's amazing how this tiny iPod Nano can drive full-sized headphones with punch and power, but it is. The difference was immediately apparent. very similar to the E17K but without the anomalies of the E17K. The treble was dead-on accurate, the air and clarity was back in the top-end, the bass was deep and punchy without the slight boominess of the E17, and the midrange clarity and transparency was remarkable. The soundstage, absolutely perfect and totally realistic, not too wide and not narrow in any way, simply accurate! And then the detail retrieval, quite scary! And the imaging, fantastic! Also, the dynamics and transient response of the music were all fast and well-timed, no lag here folks. I simply cannot fault it. 

Songs i am utterly acquainted and know better than the back of my hand are displayed absolutely dead-on accurate. And i can only put the iPod nano volume at 75%, otherwise it's too loud and hurts my ears, and yet i like loud sound, so that tells you they have plenty of drive under the covers, the iPod nano is driving my pro headphones with aplomb, the Yamaha MT220 - 37ohms. I'm astonished but ecstatic and yes i've double-checked, i'm not dreaming. Who would have thought? The iPod Nano IMO sh_ts all over my three FiiO amps, sorry, but i have the proof right here in front of me.

Is there anything else that bodes well from this new iPod Nano revelation and performance? Well yes there is...

1: Gone is all the hassle and bulk and weight and irksome inconvenience having to carry the amp/dac paired to a smartphone.
2: Excellent battery - 30 hours playback time
3: Weighs only 31gms
4: Unlike Android Smartphones it plays Apple lossless Audio Codec as well as WAV etc
5: Can accept 24bit 48khz files


Is there anything else i can say that might qualify my new findings for those who are curious, well yes i think there is... we know Apple doesn't do things in halves, we know they are perfectionists, we know their engineers are meticulous and aim for the highest standards of functionality, and we know the iPod Nano is the most ubiquitous music player on the planet AND IN ITS 7th GENERATION, so Apple is only interested in making sure these players perform. If we look at the extent to which Apple went to redesign its ear buds, here's the spiel from their website... 
"Apple designers and engineers had the goal of creating earbuds that rest and stay comfortably inside a variety of ear types — while also producing the best sound quality possible. They tested 124 different prototypes on over 600 people. The result is a breakthrough for earbud headphones. They’re called EarPods. They look unlike anything you’ve ever seen. They sound unlike any earbuds you’ve ever heard. And the audio quality is so superior, they rival high-end headphones."

Therefore, we know it is safe to assume that if Apple went to this much trouble to create their earbuds, it would be safe to assume that they put just as much expertise and time into designing/choosing the DAC and Amp section, and the results bear that out, i am happy to report that the results are spectacular!! They went for accuracy, NOT WARMTH, and i believe folks they have succeeded!

It looks like good things really do come to those who wait.

Does all this all mean that i will forsake all other DAPs, maybe not! It just means for now i can relax and enjoy, and all the frantic hunting for DAPs and DAC/AMPs etc can be well and truly put on hold, maybe even permanently; i have found what i deem 99% audiophile audio performance and great listening pleasure in a very convenient and portable fuss-free package. But, i am still interested in the iBasso DX90 if it can function as a portable DAC/AMP, and because i am a music producer the iBasso will accomodate storage and play-back of my songs produced and mastered as 24bit 96khz audio files, nice! And also the IBasso DAP has a user replaceable battery.

Sorry to all the guys for my previous hasty posts about the performance of the E17K, what can i say, i messed-up. Cheers.


----------



## tugsthebugs

bowei006 said:


> Devices that aren't fully built for Android may have sonic deficencies due to power draw (even in low amounts).
> 
> The E17K does work with Android, don't get me wrong. I'm just putting the argument down that people sometimes want to go the safe route. The e17K has sonic defecencies when it has charge on as an Android DAC. It still draws power in some ways from the host device which I believe the E18 doesn't.
> 
> ...


 Yup you're right both has pros and cons... I'm taking fiio e18 route because it works with galaxy note 2 and other android device and I don't need to worry about compatibility. 

Let's compare sound quality of e18 and alpen e17 only.... who will win the battle? 

P s. I live in Canada, it sucks sometime it's hard to get all these products. I called many authorised FIIO retailers and they don't carry it. I also requested them I can pay in advance and you can order it for me. They denied it. Finally found one seller on AMAZON.CA cost me $225, placed order week before and he hasn't shipped it yet. I'm thinking of canceling order if Alpen e17 is better than e18


----------



## tugsthebugs

digital7 said:


> bowei006 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people that buy tech products such as a DAC have the ability to recognize they are using USB connection (and thus the DAC on the E17K).
> ...


I'm newbie.. what shall I get Fiio e18 or Alpen 2 e17? I'll be using it on Samsung galaxy note 2+Bose QC3 headphone....


----------



## leobigfield

digital7 said:


> bowei006 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people that buy tech products such as a DAC have the ability to recognize they are using USB connection (and thus the DAC on the E17K).
> ...


 
  
 Never heard about the Yamaha MT220 but a quick "google" caught my attention. Thanks.
  


digital7 said:


> I must say here... without exclusively using the onboard DAC and without neutral-sounding high-grade headphones it's simply futile really to analyze the character of a DAC/Amp, so i would caution anyone to at least make sure they're streaming through the onboard DAC of the E17K before making any definite conclusions, especially because i noticed a significant difference between using my player's DAC and using the onboard DAC of the E17K. It turns out the onboard DAC is the only way to go, truly.
> My honest hearing appraisal is that this is the least coloured DAC i've ever heard, the E17K is neutral, yes neutral when using the onboard DAC, FiiO definitely chose the right one, and remember it's a new generation DAC, i surmise that any color will come from the headphones, not the E17K! If you read the pro reviews (What HiFi etc) of the E18, it's not looking too good, but i can definitely say the E17K is everything an AMP/DAC should be, clean and neutral with much detail and great with transient timing and displaying the audio dynamics. I'll be keeping this thing for a very long time, far better than the E11 and the E12 for sure, and that's saying something. Sorry to repeat, but you will only hear the E17's true calibre when using the onboard DAC, the DAC on this thing is far better than any smartphone or iPod, i can say that much, the difference is noticeable; for example, the bass displays much better, nice and tight and dead-on accurate and not unsure of itself compared to the smartphone or iPod DAC.
> Point to remember, the E17K drawing current through the USB does not interfere with it's performance, and just be sure to turn-off "usb charging" when using it. Cheers.


 
  
 I didn't understand. Did you like the e17k or not?


----------



## bowei006

tugsthebugs said:


> Yup you're right both has pros and cons... I'm taking fiio e18 route because it works with galaxy note 2 and other android device and I don't need to worry about compatibility.
> 
> Let's compare sound quality of e18 and alpen e17 only.... who will win the battle?
> 
> P s. I live in Canada, it sucks sometime it's hard to get all these products. I called many authorised FIIO retailers and they don't carry it. I also requested them I can pay in advance and you can order it for me. They denied it. Finally found one seller on AMAZON.CA cost me $225, placed order week before and he hasn't shipped it yet. I'm thinking of canceling order if Alpen e17 is better than e18


 that is way too much money for E18. There was a international group buy for it for $120 a few days ago....

I prefer the Alpenn series for the fun sound


----------



## tugsthebugs

bowei006 said:


> that is way too much money for E18. There was a international group buy for it for $120 a few days ago....
> 
> I prefer the Alpenn series for the fun sound


would it be possible if you can share link where I can get it cheaper? I'm leaning towards ALPEN 2-E17K lately. So confused. Trust me mate they overprice everything here


----------



## bowei006

tugsthebugs said:


> would it be possible if you can share link where I can get it cheaper? I'm leaning towards ALPEN 2-E17K lately. So confused. Trust me mate they overprice everything here


 
 http://www.fiio.net/en/stores
  
 http://www.headfoneshop.com/#FiiO
  
 I see them for near normal price here on headfoneshop
 http://www.headphonebar.com/categories/Headphone-Amps-%26-Desktop-Audio/
  
 And headphonebar


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

howdy said:


> They both have there pro's and con's! I would not sell either one at this point. I really like my X5 with my HE400i headphones while the DX90 shines with my VMODA M100s and my GR07be. I see you are in MN as well, what city?


 
 Really? Thats not good for my wallet haha, do you just pull the SD cards and pop them in the other player when you want to switch? Do they both recognize all the songs and artwork just fine?


----------



## bowei006

scaryfatkidgt said:


> Really? Thats not good for my wallet haha, do you just pull the SD cards and pop them in the other player when you want to switch? Do they both recognize all the songs and artwork just fine?


 
 The X5 and DX should both have an onboard way of recognizing songs through automatic categorization that is stored in onboard memory.
  
 So swapping cards shouldn't be a problem. It isn't a problem for me on the X5. This is granting that you did the 'media library' update and dont change the files


----------



## howdy

scaryfatkidgt said:


> Really? Thats not good for my wallet haha, do you just pull the SD cards and pop them in the other player when you want to switch? Do they both recognize all the songs and artwork just fine?



They all have there own 64gb cards except the X5 has 2 in there. They should work in either one. My X3 only has a 32gb which is plenty, I use the X3 I'm my truck usually.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

bowei006 said:


> The X5 and DX should both have an onboard way of recognizing songs through automatic categorization that is stored in onboard memory.
> 
> So swapping cards shouldn't be a problem. It isn't a problem for me on the X5. This is granting that you did the 'media library' update and dont change the files


 
 Will it know my iTunes info like not making songs featuring other artists into other artist categories intirely?
  


howdy said:


> They all have there own 64gb cards except the X5 has 2 in there. They should work in either one. My X3 only has a 32gb which is plenty, I use the X3 I'm my truck usually.


 
 Are the X5 and DX 90 clearly superior to the X3?


----------



## bowei006

scaryfatkidgt said:


> Will it know my iTunes info like not making songs featuring other artists into other artist categories intirely?
> 
> Are the X5 and DX 90 clearly superior to the X3?


 
  
  
 What?
  
 If you modified the id3 tags in iTunes  and set it so that a group of similar songs have the same artist or something. The X5/X1/X3 will know. 
  
 It can only base it off id3 tags. Nothing proprietary that iTunes does. 
  
 Yes. The word clearly is a bit hard to place though as this is an enthusiast forum. To us...it is a clear thing. To others, they all play audio and thus are the same thing.


----------



## tugsthebugs

bowei006 said:


> http://www.fiio.net/en/stores
> 
> http://www.headfoneshop.com/#FiiO
> 
> ...


thanks mate


----------



## Digital7

tugsthebugs said: "- E18 is officially supported Android device (E17 Alpen isn't fully confirmed)"

My response... If your are referring to the E17K (and not the old E17) then i can now tell you that the E17K and the E18 both share the same functionality for OTG purposes. For some reason FiiO has been a bit backwards in coming forwards about this if you know what i mean, but finally i got an answer from them in my email today, i asked them for a simple yes or no answer, here is what they said in their reply... "Sorry to reply so late. Yes, the E17K wont drain the smartphones battery, as it already has its own battery power inside, but i don't know whether it is compatible with your smartphone. As you know some smartphones are not compatible even with the E18 when it is used as a DAC. Nonetheless, the E17K has the same theoretical capability, therefore please confirm the E17K works with your phone before buying."

Well, i must say, this is not really about the E17K or E18 being compatible with our phone, this is about if our phone has OTG capability. So there you have it folks, the truth is that this is not about the E17 or E18 functionality, they are essentially identical, and it's not good that FiiO has not been upfront about this; up till now they've been quite evasive and ambiguous about all the relative details, it would have been very easy for FiiO to just come in here and give us a straight answer, but probably they want people to pay more for the E18. Oh well, that's business I suppose. 

This whole dilemma is really all about the version of Android you have. Any of the Google Nexus phones have native OTG capability from version 4.4.4 upward, and my Motorola Moto G2 with Android version 4.4.4 has OTG capability also - (Motorola was owned by Google when my G2 was manufactured but Lenovo bought Motorola off Google 3 months ago).

But this whole OTG thing is essentially software driven, not hardware. Just so everyone knows, the soon-to-be-released Android 5.0 Lollipop has 'native' OTG audio streaming 'built-in', with no need for a specialized third-part audio app, so that will make any Android phone OTG-compatible by default.


tugsthebugs said: "PS: I live in Canada, it sucks sometimes, it's hard to get all these products. I called many authorized FiiO retailers and they don't carry it. I also asked them if they can order for me if I pay in advance. They declined. Finally found one seller on AMAZON.CA cost me $225, placed my order a week before and he hasn't shipped it yet. I'm thinking of canceling order if Alpen e17 is better than e18."


My response... dude, if you still want to buy an E17K and are having a hard time getting it, i can sell you mine, it's still brand new, not a scratch on it, i've only used it for one hour total. I'll sell it to you for $150 Canadian. Just let me know.



tugsthebugs asked: "I'm newbie.. what shall I get, Fiio e18 or Alpen 2 e17? I'll be using it on Samsung galaxy note 2+Bose QC3 headphone...."


My response... I haven't heard the E18, but the reviews are not as good as i would have hoped for, that's why i didn't buy it. 

However, what i can tell you is that my Yamaha headphones have been giving me a false impression during all my recent listening tests (i never would have thought so), the Yamaha MT220's are not nearly as accurate as i had been led to believe, this Yamaha headphone has been skewing my listening experience with the E17K. 
I decided to take a listen through my trusty Shure SRH440 headphones, and ahhhh, a sigh of relief came to me, back in action, the Shure is much more balanced and accurate than the Yamaha MT220, so now i did my listening tests again for 2 hours here. 

Now because i have been amazed at the performance of the DAC/Amp built into the 7th generation iPod Nano, i decided to do some more listening tests here, the E17K against the iPod Nano, back-to-back over and over again on the same parts of the same songs, A/B, and A/B again, and again A/B, and on and on and on. Here's my summary...

The E17K and the iPOD Nano were giving nearly identical performance right across the audio spectrum, i'm serious! I am not lying. I used the iPod Nano on its own, direct from its line-out into the headphone. The listening tests were done at exactly the same volume level, and even under close analysis i had a hard time picking the difference, that's how close it was. I had the E17K plugged into the USB port on the computer and playing the music through the DAC/Amp section, so i was getting its true unhindered pure performance, and i was using the iPod direct into my headphone; swapping back and forth a hundred times during the same songs, they are both beautiful, the only difference was the E17K is ever so slightly warm, and i mean slightly, not quite as warm as my Yamaha MT220 headphones had led me to believe, it turns-out that the Yamaha MT220 headphone itself is warm.

Summary: The E17K is very detailed, has a nice wide soundstage, and embues a very 'mild' translucent warmth (but not to the point of annoying), and the treble range is ever so slightly recessed right at the bottom of the treble frequency-range, but not overly so. I think the slight warmth of the E17K might be clouding just a tad the natural crisp snap in the lower treble-range.

However, the E17K drives the sound with authority and excellent timing. It is a very endearing DAC/Amp and performs beautifully and coherently. If anything it could be accused of being slightly clinical, but not in a bad way. All-in-all, for those who want a touch of warmth and happen to have bright headphones, this thing is perfect, because the E17 dampens the natural bright 'snap' of the lower treble-spectrum ever so slightly, but not overly so. Otherwise, on the whole, the E17K is a very well-balanced performer overall, that's for sure. There is no obvious faults, and quite the contrary, it has a very nice transparent and detailed overall performance.



leobigfield asked: "I didn't understand. Did you like the e17k or not?"

Yes, now with my most recent tests, i have to say it is a very nice DAC/Amp, and the overall sound can be described as luxurious, well-balanced and nicely detailed.


Just so you know folks, the new MT220 headphones are not as accurate as the reviewers are stating, something dodgy going on here. Unless burn-in will fix things a bit, but i can't see it happening; currently the MT220 is not sounding like it should, i can tell you that much, and that has caused me a lot of misleading impressions when reviewing these DAC/Amps. I'm sorry for any trouble caused. Cheers.


----------



## tugsthebugs

digital7 said:


> tugsthebugs said: "- E18 is officially supported Android device (E17 Alpen isn't fully confirmed)"
> 
> My response... If your are referring to the E17K (and not the old E17) then i can now tell you that the E17K and the E18 both share the same functionality for OTG purposes. For some reason FiiO has been a bit backwards in coming forwards about this if you know what i mean, but finally i got an answer from them in my email today, i asked them for a simple yes or no answer, here is what they said in their reply... "Sorry to reply so late. Yes, the E17K wont drain the smartphones battery, as it has a battery inside, but i don't know whether it is compatible with your smartphone. As you know some smartphones are not compatible even with the E18 when it is used as a DAC. Nonetheless, the E17K has the same theoretical capability, therefore please confirm the E17K works with your phone before buying."
> 
> ...


thank you for your detailed answer. Very nicely explained. Seems like e17k scores more.. So what would be the final conclusion? fiio e18 or fiio alpen e17k is better?


----------



## Digital7

As i said in my previous post, i can't say, i haven't heard the E18, but some pro reviews are finding faults with the E18, so do some research for your own sake and read as many reviews as you can. If the pros are all saying the same thing, then that will give you a good idea. 

Also, everyone knows with Audiophiles etc that they are adamant about "burn-in", both for DACs and Headphones, so actually my E17K is so new there has not been time for "burn-in", thus maybe the highs (treble) will open-up a bit more after several more hours with it, who knows. But yeah, the E17K is a beautiful DAC/Amp from what i can hear so-far.

For anyone who needs to know if their phone has OTG capability, just go into "Settings" (as usual), then into "Storage" and then scroll to the bottom of the menu, and if it is OTG compatible there will be a category box saying "Mount USB On-The-Go storage". If you find this category at the bottom of the menu-list inside the "Storage" section of Android, then IT IS OTG COMPATIBLE, and should work with any Amp/DAC that allows OTG. 

Just a reminder, tugsthebugs, if you wanna buy the E17K and are having trouble getting it, i'll sell you mine if you want; i can easily go down and get another one here where i live. Cheers.


----------



## tugsthebugs

digital7 said:


> As i said in my previous post, i can't say, i haven't heard the E18, but some pro reviews are finding faults with the E18, so do some research for your own sake and read as many reviews as you can. If the pros are all saying the same thing, then that will give you a good idea.
> 
> Also, everyone knows with Audiophiles etc that they are adamant about "burn-in", both for DACs and Headphones, so actually my E17K is so new there has not been time for "burn-in", thus maybe the highs (treble) will open-up a bit more after several more hours with it, who knows. But yeah, the E17K is a beautiful DAC/Amp from what i can hear so-far.
> 
> ...


thanks mate you're awesome. I'll let you know. Received this message from fiio:
Hi, you want to make the E17K or E18 work as the external DAC for your phone? After our test, the E17K may not be compatible with the Galaxy Note 2 by the USB connection. So maybe you can consider the E18. Of course, it is just for reference.


----------



## howdy

Just received my FiiO E17K and I'm liking what I am hearing so far. To me, it is a very clear-analytical sound. I'm using this with my IPod classic.


----------



## Digital7

tugsthebugs, think about this, the E18 is bigger and heavier than the E17K, and the extra weight becomes a pain after a while. 

My FiiO E12 Mont Blanc is the 'same' size and 'weight' as the FiiO E18. I have found that my FiiO E12 Amp is too bulky and heavy and inconvenient to carry around, so keep that in mind; after the novelty of a portable Amp wears-off, i think you might quickly come to the same conclusion as me. I have found that the E17K is much more portable and more convenient, not too bulky or heavy.

The E18 weighs nearly the same as your Galaxy Note 2. As if the Galaxy Note 2 isn't heavy enough, and already heavier than nearly every smartphone, you now will have the equivalent of two Galaxy Note 2s to carry around in one pocket. Becomes a pain after a while, just giving you a friendly heads-up.

Also, FiiO at there site says this... "Owing to differences in smartphone firmware, newer smartphones may require installation of 3rd party music players to work with the E18 as a DAC. 

But, consider this, FiiO knows very well that the E17K will also work with the third-party app, and many Android phones will work natively with the E17K, so why is FiiO trying to steer you away from the E17K? So, even FiiO is still not giving a definite answer about this whole matter. And then they tell you... "After our test, the E17K may not be compatible with the Galaxy Note 2 by the USB connection."

Huh? "May not" Will it or wont it, FiiO??? They know it is more than likely compatible! Why are they saying these ambiguous statements? Ask yourself. Before they were telling me in my email that the E17K and E18 have the same theoretical functionality. Theoretical means what? Try getting rid of the cunning use of wording FiiO, and just say "Same functionality". Ask yourself why they wont just give you and me and all of us a simple straight answer, and why they have told me something different and others something else.

They even said in this thread that the E17K will draw power from the phone player, but then they send me an email saying it wont draw power because it has its own battery. Do you see what i mean?

Many times they have had to admit that the E17K does the same thing as the E18, but then they keep trying to subtly steer us toward the E18. 

Here's what i think is happening. FiiO has admitted that the E17K and E18 have the same functionality, but in order to sell more E18s they have simply chosen not to test the E17K with any phones so that they don't have to admit that the E17K and E18 both have equal chance of working with Android OTG. If i can track-down an OTG micro usb to micro usb cable, i'll nearly bet my life that the E17K will happily work with Android OTG functionality without issue. 

If i myself was in FiiO's position, i would give a very straight clear answer in very clear terms; why are they being so beat-about-the-bush and evasive about all this? It is actually quite clear. FiiO could have easily tested the E17K with the same phones they tested the E18 with, right? They have not come-out and simply stated that the E17K wont work with Android, they just say try it for yourself, because they know it will work. They just want to sell more E18s. A thousand E18s times $60 extra is $60,000, that's a hell of a lot of Chinese Yuan currency, 372,000 to be exact, dig me? Now times that by ten, dig me?

FiiO has not denied that the same phones they tested with the E18 will not work with the E17K. They are being deliberately shady simply to keep us confused and unsure when they know very well the E17K will work with Android OTG perfectly fine, with the same chance of success as the E18. The only thing that makes sense to me is the classic greed syndrome, they want you to spend more money on the E18 rather than just be honest with you and help you to save money. I'm sorry, but on principle i have to raise my voice about this. Have you noticed that James from FiiO is no longer chiming-in on this thread? Why, because it's better for him to get-out so that he wont have to admit it. We were starting to get more to the point and ask too many times so he got out of here. Very disappointing FiiO! And when i confirm that my E17K does work with Android OTG without any fuss, then i will have a justified grudge against FiiO. 

Where's the integrity FiiO? Where are you James, long gone i see! Money, money, f_cking MONEY! Turns-out that FiiO is just like any other rogue company, questionable ethical practices in order to make millions of dollars, very disappointing! Choosing to deliberately withhold information is questionable ethics, know what i mean?


----------



## rmullins08

digital7 said:


> /deleting rant





> Where's the integrity FiiO? Where are you James, long gone i see! Money, money, f_cking MONEY! Turns-out that FiiO is just like any other rogue company, questionable ethical practices in order to make millions of dollars, very disappointing! Choosing to deliberately withhold information is questionable ethics, know what i mean?


 
  
 Upset a bit?
  
 You act as if they are identical products and they are just charging more for the E18 because they can.
  
 They aren't marketing the E17K as a true Android dac/amp, so aren't going to take the time/money to go through tests to see if it is compatible.  Will it work with phones? Sure, it should, but don't complain if it doesn't.
  
  
 Need 32bit/DSD?  Get the E17K.
 Need Coaxial input?  Get the E17K
 Want a true potentiometer?  Get the E18
 Primary use on the road and need the larger battery?  E18


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

Can FiiO upload a guide for how to get the E17k Working with ASIO drivers for DSD playback and 32bit playback. I've been trying to get these to work and to no avail.


----------



## hifeadme

Getting mine tomorrow. I'll post my initial thoughts after some good listening with AKG cans.


----------



## bowei006

swordsaintssx said:


> Can FiiO upload a guide for how to get the E17k Working with ASIO drivers for DSD playback and 32bit playback. I've been trying to get these to work and to no avail.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/615404/downloading-and-installation-guide-for-fiio-e17-asio-driver-the-beta-version#post_8482654
  
 ASIO were really only useful for a time when computers had low resources. And thus exclusive programs used it to give the program the audio quality that it was designed to.
  


> It is highly recommended to use the default output modes instead of ASIO. Contrary to popular "audiophile" claims, there are NO benefits from using ASIO as far as music playback quality is concerned, while bugs in ASIO drivers may severely degrade the performance.


 
  
  
*WASAPI is much better than ASIO. Use WASAPI And while it can't increase playback quality, it 'ensures' it to be bit perfect and has muting. Use it instead. Instructions below.*
  
  
HOW TO CHOOSE PLAYER IN FOOBAR:  
 In Foobar, you can just check the drop down menu for Playback and then choose Output.
  
 You just change the Output Device to whatever you want.
  

  

  
HOW TO WASAPI IN FOOBAR: Download WASAPI
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_wasapi
  
 How to install the component?
 http://wiki.hydrogenaud.io/index.php?title=Foobar2000:How_to_install_a_component
 Very easy.
  
 Then restart and* s*ame steps as above. 
  
 Now in the output place...select WASAPI

  
 PUSH or EVENT?
 http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/WASAPI_Event_Style
  
 PUSH works with all devices while EVENT only with some newer ones. Use EVENT if you hear no audio problems. USE push otherwise. Data is the same for all. If you are unsure, just choose PUSH.
  
*REMEMBER: This doesn't make music better. It only ensures it.*
  
HOW TO SET SAMPLE RATE AND DEPTH  
 The E17K supports up to 96KHz/32bit
  
 To get this, its pretty simple
  
 1: Right click on your volume control and click playback devices
  
 Then
  

  
 2: set your E17K as default if it isn't already. Then click properties as outlined.
  

  
 3: Go to Supported Formats. Uncheck ALL of the encoded formats. Check the sample rates that I have checked. The E17K should be able to do 32KHz...but audio enthusiasts buying this unit probably shouldn't have that sample rate.
  

  
 4:Go to Advanced and set Default Format to what I have. It HAS to be 32bit and 96000Hz.
  
 Then check both exclusive mode boxes
  
  
 NOTE: This only works if you aren't using WASAPI or exclusive applications. If you use WASAPI. Your E17K will auto change to whatever the song is rather than have it defaulted to this.
  
  
*If this helped you. Feel free to give it an upvote (bottom right corner of this post) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## JBHorne

Considering the E17K vs E17/E09K combo, which will drive HD600's better?


----------



## bowei006

jbhorne said:


> Considering the E17K vs E17/E09K combo, which will drive HD600's better?


 
 The E09K probably
  
 do realize FiiO is working on the new E09S and will be releasing it in the future
  
 The E17K will be docking into it through the standard USB on the bottom. 
  
 The prices should be the same...should. Not guaranteed


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

@bowei006

 I friggin love you. Big thanks for that, I really appreciate it. 

 I'm stilling getting a test tone error when I try and get 32bit Audio to play though, any more ideas for trouble shooting? 
 @JBHorne

 I'm running my HD 650 through the Line Out on the E17k to the E09k. I use to (and still own due to the optical in) E17. I found there's a noticeable clarity and more neutral difference in the E17k over the E17. I'm not sure how important that trait is for the HD 600 since the HD 600 is more neutral than the 650, but it did make my 650 more resolving and more neutral.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

I also noticed when going online to hunt for the proper E17k drivers that I haven't found much success. Anyone fairing better than me?


----------



## Adamek

http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/31
 Bottom, right side.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

NVM Found the Drivers Download button, silly me didn't see them on the bottom right hand corner. Problems solved.


----------



## YedPed

Hey, I have a few questions (newbie here).
 - live in UK so ~100GBP (added price)
 - I own a pair of shure 535s and an ath-m50x
 - listen at home + uni
 - 320kbps library
 - don't really listen on the go
 - use iphone (although I don't really plan on listening it through this)
 - never used a DAC before
  
 sorry for going a bit off topic.
 is this DAC primarily plug and play? or do I need to set up that wasabi thing that bowei mentioned earlier to fully utilise uni PCs?
 is it a good choice for first buy? money really isnt that much of an issue however I don't want to overspend as im still new to this
  
 thx in advance, cheers


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

yedped said:


> Hey, I have a few questions (newbie here).
> - live in UK so ~100GBP (added price)
> - I own a pair of shure 535s and an ath-m50x
> - listen at home + uni
> ...


 


 The DAC is USB plug and play, if you are running primarily an MP3 library and you need an upgrade to the sound quality I can recommend it.

 The set up Bowei linked is only really important for those of us who have invested heavily into the DSD format


----------



## AUserName501

jbhorne said:


> Considering the E17K vs E17/E09K combo, which will drive HD600's better?


 
  
 E17k can drive the HD600 fine. The HD600 may be high impedance but it's also high sensitivity. Only requires 0.17mW to reach 90dB SPL. E17 can get the HD600 very loud.
  


Spoiler: Quote: bowei006



Originally Posted by *bowei006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> http://www.head-fi.org/t/615404/downloading-and-installation-guide-for-fiio-e17-asio-driver-the-beta-version#post_8482654
> 
> ASIO were really only useful for a time when computers had low resources. And thus exclusive programs used it to give the program the audio quality that it was designed to.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 As WASAPI bypasses the Windows mixer shouldn't it automatically select the correct bit depth and sample rate. If the music you're playing is an unsupported sample rate by the USB DAC then it won't play.


----------



## tugsthebugs

digital7 said:


> tugsthebugs, think about this, the E18 is bigger and heavier than the E17K, and the extra weight becomes a pain after a while.
> 
> My FiiO E12 Mont Blanc is the 'same' size and 'weight' as the FiiO E18. I have found that my FiiO E12 Amp is too bulky and heavy and inconvenient to carry around, so keep that in mind; after the novelty of a portable Amp wears-off, i think you might quickly come to the same conclusion as me. I have found that the E17K is much more portable and more convenient, not too bulky or heavy.
> 
> ...


hi I tasted both fiio e18 and alpen e17k on Samsung galaxy note 2... e17k doesn't work with note 2.... may be cause my phone is not rooted and using kitkat... but fiio e18 sounded very nice too...


----------



## Digital7

Here's an extract from a review of the E18 from headfonia.com on the net...

"Personally I am not that impressed with Fiio’s latest device the E18. While other reviews may focus on ergonomics or features or accessories supplied, my focus has always been about the sound. I can live with a severely limited functionality device like the Altmann Tera as it gives me the sound like nothing else can. I don’t care if the $2K audio player doesn’t come with any screen or even any internal storage as long as it sounds good. That’s the sort of a person that I just am.

I wouldn’t say that the E18 is a total disappointment. It does the job well, that is performing an external D to A conversion from an Android device. However it just doesn’t seem to excel at it. And I’m not even doing a comparison to the higher end ADL X1, Astell&Kern AK10, or CypherLabs’ Theorem. I’m simply comparing it to Fiio’s own E17 which is actually my #2 favorite device on Fiio’s USB DAC line up (my #1, the E07K, I seem to have misplaced it). Though I dig the E18’s beefier low end sound — and regular readers know that’s how I like my sound — I can’t ignore the feeling that I’m just missing a big deal of resolution and micro details. And the E17K seems to provide that easily enough. The other thing that I’m missing is the air in the sound. Though it’s quite clear that the E18’s soundstage is wider and even slightly deeper, I just want to feel a little bit of air at the top end. Overall I do admit that the E18’s sound is more enjoyable, but that may be just due to my personal preference enjoying a darker, bassier kind of sound. But really, my position is still sort of “I wish Fiio would’ve tuned the sound further"


tugsthebugs, Samsung released an Android KitKat update for Galaxy Note 2, here's the brief from the internet...


Android KitKat 4.4.2 update for Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7100 ...
samsung-updates.com/android-kitkat-4-4-2-update-for-galaxy-note-2-gt...
Starting from today, Samsung rolling out update for Galaxy Note 2 to Android 4.4.2 KitKat. First region to get it is XEF (France Open), and other regions should ...


So, tugsthebugs, I think that link was from late October 2014, have you checked your device for available updates? There is a chance that Samsung built-in OTG to this version.


bowei006 said: "ASIO were really only useful for a time when computers had low resources. And thus exclusive programs used it to give the program the audio quality that it was designed to."

This is all wrong. ASIO has nothing to do with audio quality. I produce music on computer, and ASIO is for low-latency real-time playback of audio so that we can monitor our plugins and software synths etc in real-time. Without real-time playback it would be nearly impossible to make music on a computer. There is no built-in audio driver included with any Microsoft OS that allows us to do this, only ASIO (Application Specific In/Out) can provide this. "WASAPI" cannot achieve satisfactory results, neither can "Direct-sound".
Apple has built-in the equivalent to ASIO inside every Mac computer, on-par with ASIO performance, it is called Core-Audio, so there is no need for a specific external audio-interface with ASIO drivers when making music on a Mac.

ASIO is a software 'driver' independent of computer resources like CPU or RAM; ASIO interacts with the Windows OS deep down for efficient audio streaming of DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) software devices etc. You could get basic satisfactory performance from WASAPI or Direct-Sound initially in a song project, but it wont be long before the audio streaming becomes bogged-down and demands from DAW plugins start mounting, so only ASIO can cope with this high-load situation to provide 'low-latency' realtime audio playback. High bitrate etc is dictated by the software device, not by the audio drivers. For example, i use iTunes on my Microsoft computer (i don't bother with Windows media Player) for the playback needs of my music collection, and iTunes allows me to choose different bitrates etc for how the song will be played back to the external audio device. Obviously the external audio card will have to have a 24bit DAC and be capable of accommodating 96khz or whatever to derive the benefit from the signal being sent to it from the software.



For anyone wondering about buying the E17K or the E18, i would stay away from both of them. If your looking for tight clear neutral performance, neither of these give it.


As endearing as the E17K is, it lacks natural 'air' in the top-end, and also lacks natural treble clarity and crispness in the top-end. It is also slightly too forward in the upper mids. That's the obvious faults i have found with it's performance. It is also overly warm just a tad. All these faults add-up together to exhibit a skewed overall unsatisfactory performance. I say again (not meaning to hammer the point home) in a direct A/B performance with my 7th generation iPod Nano, the built-in iPod Nano DAC and amp is giving absolute neutrality and clarity with plenty of drive.

As for the E18, i've read to many mediocre reviews about it. All the reviewers agree that it is flawed. I'm gonna check-out the FiiO X1 and X3 again just to see how these compare with the commendable balanced and clean performance of the iPod Nano. I'm tired of Amps and Dacs with sonic deficiencies, i'm tired of searching, i'm tired of wasting money, i'm now looking for a multi-function DAP that can serve many roles while offering superb neutral performance. The only one i see so-far that might achieve this is the iBasso DX90, and all the reviews are favourable, and all the reviews agree that it beats the FiiO X5. But FiiO have said they are working on version II of both the X3 and X1, so maybe i'll wait for these.


----------



## hifeadme

So, my initial thoughts with the AKG K271 (notoriously neutral) headphones and the Fiio E17K is that the sound is a little warm, the sound stage is narrow, and the treble is a bit high. I'll have to do some more testing at home. The E07K had such a narrow sound stage and it was so warm, that I had to return it. I think it was mostly the narrow sound stage that bothered me, and this seems to be similar. It doesn't feel enveloping at all.
  
 By comparison, if I just use the amp, and go straight from my 2014 MacBook Pro, the sound stage widens significantly and the treble is back where it should be. Overall, it sounds more balanced, in that neither the bass, mids, or highs seem to overpower each other, but still seems a bit warm.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

digital7 said:


> Here's an extract from a review of the E18 from headfonia.com on the net...
> 
> "Personally I am not that impressed with Fiio’s latest device the E18. While other reviews may focus on ergonomics or features or accessories supplied, my focus has always been about the sound. I can live with a severely limited functionality device like the Altmann Tera as it gives me the sound like nothing else can. I don’t care if the $2K audio player doesn’t come with any screen or even any internal storage as long as it sounds good. That’s the sort of a person that I just am.
> 
> ...


 


 Digital 7 what head phones did you use to test the E17k?


----------



## Digital7

Yamaha MT220 and Shure SRH440. 

The Shure is not highly detailed but it is tonally balanced. Doing an A/B with the Yamaha MT220 and Shure 440 allows me to get good perspective on what's happening with the E17K.


----------



## mdiogofs

Hello. Does the E17K works from Android USB OTG from Spotify? Tks


----------



## leobigfield

digital7 said:


> "..."
> bowei006 said: "ASIO were really only useful for a time when computers had low resources. And thus exclusive programs used it to give the program the audio quality that it was designed to."
> 
> This is all wrong. ASIO has nothing to do with audio quality. I produce music on computer, and ASIO is for low-latency real-time playback of audio so that we can monitor our plugins and software synths etc in real-time. Without real-time playback it would be nearly impossible to make music on a computer. There is no built-in audio driver included with any Microsoft OS that allows us to do this, only ASIO (Application Specific In/Out) can provide this. "WASAPI" cannot achieve satisfactory results, neither can "Direct-sound".
> ...


 
  
 Well ASIO has something to do with audio quality when using computers. When you run a program on ASIO mode the selected output cannot receive data(sound) from any other program so the DAC/Soundcard will receive exactly the audio as the program using ASIO send. The problem with audio without ASIO on windows is that when you use Direct Sound every sound produced by any program must pass through windows processing for mixing the various audio sources into only one stream to be sent to the DAC/Soundcard and windows processing is not the best. So you won't have your music bit-perfect (exactly the same as your source) anymore.


----------



## bowei006

mdiogofs said:


> Hello. Does the E17K works from Android USB OTG from Spotify? Tks


 
 Should be yes.


----------



## mdiogofs

bowei006 said:


> Should be yes.




Ok. Because some DACs from USB OTG only work with UAPP and not with system audio.


----------



## bowei006

mdiogofs said:


> Ok. Because some DACs from USB OTG only work with UAPP and not with system audio.


 
 I understand.
  
 I was able to get plug and play from the E17K
  
 I mearley plugged it in with CHG OFF and got it to play anything system audio could play without doing any settings changes. 
  
 The first time I plugged it in, it didn't work. But a disconnect and replug did.
  
 Youtube and built in music player apps all produced audio through E17K


----------



## mdiogofs

Good news, thanks!


----------



## Thanasis

Does E17k have its own Asio drivers or u have to use the general ASIO4ALL drivers?


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

thanasis said:


> Does E17k have its own Asio drivers or u have to use the general ASIO4ALL drivers?


 
 If you go to the FiiO website and go to the support page for the E17k, in the bottom right hand corner are the ASIO drivers and drivers for the E17k.


----------



## Thanasis

Thank u sword. Very kind!


----------



## vlax

Hey, guys!
 What do you think will sound better: e17k or x3k as usb dac?
 And how can i listen dsd on linux?


----------



## bowei006

vlax said:


> Hey, guys!
> What do you think will sound better: e17k or x3k as usb dac?
> And how can i listen dsd on linux?


 
 Good question, haven't tested it out yet. I will in the future
  
 And as for Linux. You tell me. The thing with running Linux is that you have to be prepared to not get any support, AND be prepared to either do it yourself or find ways to learn how to get quasi support for things.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Bowei006 what are ur impressions of the E17k? Any comparison to the new iBasso D-Zero MK2?


----------



## bowei006

tripbitshooter said:


> Bowei006 what are ur impressions of the E17k? Any comparison to the new iBasso D-Zero MK2?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/750264/fiio-e17k-review
  
 Snap Crackle Pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nope. I don't have any iBassos or used any of them.


----------



## JBHorne

ausername501 said:


> E17k can drive the HD600 fine. The HD600 may be high impedance but it's also high sensitivity. Only requires 0.17mW to reach 90dB SPL. E17 can get the HD600 very loud.


 
  
 I just received my E17K. Compared to my E17/E09K, the E17K is week for driving the HD600's. VERY poor bass response even with the gain set at 12. Similar to the E17, which is why I ended up with an E09K. With my HD598s (very easy to drive and I only use the E17 without the E09K dock), I prefer the sound of the E17K, but not enough to keep both the E17/E09K combo and the E17K. Until the E09S comes out, I'm going to stick with my original setup and return the E17K.

 I'm disappointed that the E09S wasn't released simultaneously. Oh well...

 PS >> For what it's worth, I also do not like the microUSB port on the E17K. There are no microUSB-A to microUSB-B OTG cables on the market yet. Even so, the cable would be unidirectional -- don't connect it backwards! Why not stick with a miniUSB jack per the USB OTG spec???

 PSS >> Testing with my GS5, I had to use a micro-to-USB-A (female) adapter and use the stock USB cable that came with the E17K. Even with that, every time I changed tracks I had to unplug and replug in the USB cable for audio to work. Tested on two difference GS5's, same issue. I do not have this issue with my E17. I could diagnose the issue with FIIO support, but it's going back regardless.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

@JBHorne
  
 You can try my set up, E17K -> 3.5mm -> Stereo Adapter -> Lineout -> E09K


----------



## TomM

tripbitshooter said:


> Bowei006 what are ur impressions of the E17k? Any comparison to the new iBasso D-Zero MK2?


 
  
 As I am about to buy a mobile USB DAC / Headphone Amp, I' am also interested in a  comparison of these.


----------



## Digital7

Let me chime-in here. Just remember, if you're looking for a neutral sound, the iBasso contains a Wolfson DAC that is known to produce a warm sound, thus changing the original sonic character of the music. 

I have the E17K, and it also has a 'warm' sound and pronounced upper mids, including mildly recessed flat treble and slightly heavy bass. All these things add-up to a skewed inaccurate sound overall, but you may desire this, i don't know, but it certainly isn't a neutral DAC/Amp, unless you want it for all its sonic anomalies.

I will be selling mine because of this peculiar overall sonic character. It is a lush and beautiful sound overall, but it is less than accurate. I would call the E17K a 'character' DAC/Amp.


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

I will Chime in very quickly about a feature that hasn't been discussed much, The EQ. Which is fantastic for my HD 650s atleast. Less so for my IEMs and the ATH-M50


----------



## bowei006

swordsaintssx said:


> I will Chime in very quickly about a feature that hasn't been discussed much, The EQ. Which is fantastic for my HD 650s atleast. Less so for my IEMs and the ATH-M50


 
 What settings of EQ do you use on the HD 650s?


----------



## SwordSaintSSX

bowei006 said:


> What settings of EQ do you use on the HD 650s?


 
 I have my treble set to 4 and Bass set to 2, I found it really opens them up.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Digital7 said:
			
		

> .Let me chime-in here. Just remember, if you're looking for a neutral sound, the iBasso contains a Wolfson DAC that is known to produce a warm sound, thus changing the original sonic character of the music.
> 
> I have the E17K, and it also has a 'warm' sound and pronounced upper mids, including mildly recessed flat treble and slightly heavy bass. All these things add-up to a skewed inaccurate sound overall, but you may desire this, i don't know, but it certainly isn't a neutral DAC/Amp, unless you want it for all its sonic anomalies.
> 
> I will be selling mine because of this peculiar overall sonic character. It is a lush and beautiful sound overall, but it is less than accurate. I would call the E17K a 'character' DAC/Amp.


U have probably forgotten about iBasso's implementation of the WM8740 chip in the DX50. It was nothing short of miraculous


----------



## natra084

hi guys what is optical so important for some people every computer has USB


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> hi guys what is optical so important for some people every computer has USB


 
 Other source devices have optical output people want to use it for
  
 The majority of sources with Optical Toslink also feature Digital Coaxial but some dont.


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> Other source devices have optical output people want to use it for
> 
> The majority of sources with Optical Toslink also feature Digital Coaxial but some dont.



I have always had problems with the optical input lots of distortion.


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> *I have* always had problems with the optical input lots of distortion.


 
 Then that is most likely a problem on the side of your source output, a cable you are using, or the device you are inputting that signal into.
  
 Optical Toslink requires much more care than digital coaxial or 3.5mm analog auxiliary. 
  
 You can not bend the cables, and you need to keep the lens relatively clean and to never touch it with your finger. 
  
  
  
 You need to either switch whatever you are outputting a optical signal with, and or get a new toslink cable, and or get another device that inputs optical signals into as any of those could be the problem.


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> Then that is most likely a problem on the side of your source output, a cable you are using, or the device you are inputting that signal into.
> 
> Optical Toslink requires much more care than digital coaxial or 3.5mm analog auxiliary.
> 
> ...



so much hassle why just not use coaxial


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> so much hassle why just not use coaxial


 
 There's not any hassle. 
  
 A part of your system is giving trouble and so I was just helping you diagnose it. 
  
 The difference between them is just a cable, not the whole set of instruments I was talking about
  
  
 Coaxial has cons that make supreme audiophiles with time, money, and care choosing optical. The main con of coaxial being interference.
  
 There are so many factors to play into coaxial or optical or USB. And for the most part they all will sound the same.
  
 It's just that depending on your own lifestyle and uses. One will be better than the other.
  
  
 Coaxial being good for people with dedicated speaker rooms. And optical for those with A LOT of electrical equipment, wires, computers, etc in the room near it. 
  
 Noting that it is possible to isolate coaxial very well. And that optical does indeed require another conversion chip whose quality will again play into what you hear.
  
  
*Conclusion*: Use what you want. There is hassle with every format. It is not a simple idea of JUST use X Y or Z. Use what fits your lifestyle. There is no need to try to change anothers and complain about a format when it works for many people out there.


----------



## avitron142

Lol, I don't get the people who are astonished that the E17K may be more neutral than the E18.... the E18 was quite "un"neutral to my ears... if the E18 is "neutral" I would hate to listen to the original E17.
  
 Dunno, the faulty Udac 2 sounded much better soundstage-wise and was a third of the price. Now to find something in the sub-$150 range that's more transparent than the E12....
  
 Honestly, I'm finding time after time that Fiio just keeps on making "warm" products that are inaccurate to the sound (E12 may be the only exception). Sorry to be negative, I'm just upset that Fiio can't make a neutral dac/amp already - it's been way to long.
  
 If I wanted "warm" and bassy I would've went with Beats, not the E18 lmao


----------



## howdy

avitron142 said:


> Lol, I don't get the people who are astonished that the E17K may be more neutral than the E18.... the E18 was quite "un"neutral to my ears... if the E18 is "neutral" I would hate to listen to the original E17.
> 
> Dunno, the faulty Udac 2 sounded much better soundstage-wise and was a third of the price. Now to find something in the sub-$150 range that's more transparent than the E12....
> 
> ...



Well that's the" FiiO house sound" and that's what FiiO customers want. I'm not knocking what you said, I actually bought the E17k and im not very happy with the overall sound and it is up for sale. I have the X5/E12 rig and it is by far my favorite rig right now so I to like FiiO a lot but they can't always make something for everyone.


----------



## bowei006

For non critical listening I like stacking a X5 with an E17K. Never should you buy these two with the intent on just stacking them. But if you have them. Its fun to listen to.

I can't stand the more active and clean sound that the E18 and X5 feature. Its don't OK but features some sonic flaws by themselves. The E12 addition to the X5 does make it quite good though. 

But for moments when I want to sit, relax and have some passive music. The e17K makes its mark.

I wouldn't call the new Alpen 2 neutral. It is fun thouhh


----------



## Dany1

Using only as the Dac part of E17k and amp of cayin c5 ...anyone who own these can tell how does this combo sound ?


----------



## Shawn71

Subbed.....


----------



## natra084

There is some mixed feelings about this E17K. Quick question line In If I use the line in will the dac and amplifier work or will only amp work.


----------



## Shawn71

natra084 said:


> There is some mixed feelings about this E17K. Quick question line In If I use the line in will the dac and amplifier work or will only amp work.




It functions as an USB DAC.....but I doubt thru Line In (analog).


----------



## Digital7

natra084 said:


> There is some mixed feelings about this E17K. Quick question line In If I use the line in will the dac and amplifier work or will only amp work.






There is a line-in and line-out on the E17K. If you use the line-in the DAC will not have any part in processing the signal. Only when you use the USB cable the DAC plays it's part.


 


Friendly caution. The E17K is not very good IMO. I own it and use it for now. The Amp has enough power, yes, and the E17K does serve its intended function properly, yes, but the DAC is lacking in some respects, it makes the sound too warm, and it also lacks 'air' and absolute treble clarity in the top-end. It is not an entirely accurate DAC. Actually, both the E17K and FiiO X3 are put to shame by Apple's humble iPod Nano, that is the truth my friend. I've done the side-by-side tests. The FiiO X3 is woeful, it's terrible!


 


Actually, it's quite funny how FiiO seem incapable of providing a 'neutral' DAC/Amp combo whether the E17K or the E18 or the FiiO DAPs. I also own the FiiO E11 and E12 Amp.


This is all very concerning. I will never buy a FiiO product again until they prove competent. The X1 and X3 and X5 all have quirkiness in their sonic character ranging from mild to shocking, and yet Apple can put an absolute dead-accurate DAC in the humble iPod, so you tell me.


There are many American companies manufacturing 'neutral' sounding DACs, so i have to ask why the heck FiiO seem incapable of availing themselves of these clean American DACs. True story!


----------



## natra084

digital7 said:


> There is a line-in and line-out on the E17K. If you use the line-in the DAC will not have any part in processing the signal. Only when you use the USB cable the DAC plays it's part.
> 
> Friendly caution. The E17K is not very good IMO. I own it and use it for now. The Amp has enough power, yes, and the E17K does serve its intended function properly, but the DAC is low-grade, it makes the sound too warm, and also it lacks 'air and treble clarity in the top-end. It is not an accurate DAC. Actually, both the E17K and FiiO X3 are put to shame by Apple's humble iPod Nano, that is the truth my friend. I've done the side-by-side tests. The FiiO X3 is woeful, it's terrible!
> 
> ...



okay do you want to sell your E17k because I want to review this unit I put it up on my YouTube channel and FiiO won't sent me a review unit.


----------



## natra084

digital7 said:


> I will sell it, but i hope you're not expecting me to sell it for next to nothing.
> 
> $129 Australian plus shipping and i'll send it on its way.
> 
> By the way, the FiiO E12 Amp is the only one i have from FiiO that is Neutral in its sound signature, just for the record.



how much is the shipping to Sweden.


----------



## howdy

I have one for sale as well. I'm in the USA! 130 shipped plus I have an X3 for sale.


----------



## Digital7

natra084 said:


> how much is the shipping to Sweden.



 


$12

howdy's offer equals $162 Australian, mine is $142 Australian, shipped. just sayin.

And for your peace of mind, there is not a scratch on it, and i have never banged it or dropped or whatever, it's as good as new, i promise.


----------



## howdy

Yeah, I would rather ship to someone in USA. So take his!


----------



## natra084

signal to noise ratio shouldn't be as high as possible or low possible.I'm looking at 2 amps on has 90dB the other has 100dB which one is better.


----------



## Digital7

Higher is better. The E17K has 113dB!


----------



## natra084

digital7 said:


> Higher is better. The E17K has 113dB!



The coaxial in does that use the dac


----------



## natra084

Does anybody know if the coaxial in uses the dac?


----------



## Digital7

Of course, the coaxial in is 'digital', that's what's gonna utilize the DAC, digital signal will hit the DAC.


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> Does anybody know if the coaxial in uses the dac?


 
 The coaxial is offically called Digital Coxial which is a component of SPDI/F
  
 So yes. 
  
  
  
 Do note that the E17K does produce some noise on some IEMs I tested. Not indicative of its SNR but rather its impedance support


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> The coaxial is offically called Digital Coxial which is a component of SPDI/F
> 
> So yes.
> 
> ...



if your turn up the volume at max and no music on do you hear some noise


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> if your turn up the volume at max and no music on do you hear some noise


 
 It really differs man. It depends on what headphones you use.


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> It really differs man. It depends on what headphones you use.



That is not good I'm going to be making a YouTube video about this because fiio is not the only company that has this problem.


----------



## natra084

This company fiio how serious are they have promised me review unit but they're keeping going back and forth back and forth there are not at all serious company.if they don't want to give me a review unit just say so.


----------



## howdy

natra084 said:


> This company fiio how serious are they have promised me review unit but they're keeping going back and forth back and forth there are not at all serious company.if they don't want to give me a review unit just say so.



I have received a few of there review/tour units, if James or Joe said they are going to send you a unit than they will.


----------



## natra084

howdy said:


> I have received a few of there review/tour units, if James or Joe said they are going to send you a unit than they will.



I'm talking to a guy his name is Sunny


----------



## howdy

natra084 said:


> I'm talking to a guy his name is Sunny



I have not heard of anyone name sonny that works for FiiO!


----------



## natra084

howdy said:


> I have not heard of anyone name sonny that works for FiiO!



that is his name


----------



## ClieOS

Last I checked, Sunny is a she.


----------



## natra084

clieos said:


> Last I checked, Sunny is a she.



I don't know


----------



## howdy

clieos said:


> Last I checked, Sunny is a she.



So, does "Sunny" work for FiiO?


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> So, does "Sunny" work for FiiO?


 

  Obviously yes.


----------



## howdy

clieos said:


> Obviously yes.



If it was obvious i would not ask! And I've never heard of this person, obviously!


----------



## bowei006

natra084 said:


> That is not good I'm going to be making a YouTube video about this because fiio is not the only company that has this problem.


 
 I'm going to have to recommend you do some serious reading on audio before you go make any videos. 
  
 You're having trouble understanding even the basics of operation in units, what formats are, and identifying a common issue as something specific and needs mass awareness about. 
  
 Nothing against you mate. But just to help pivot you in the right direciton.


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> I'm going to have to recommend you do some serious reading on audio before you go make any videos.
> 
> You're having trouble understanding even the basics of operation in units, what formats are, and identifying a common issue as something specific and needs mass awareness about.
> 
> Nothing against you mate. But just to help pivot you in the right direciton.



I understand what you're saying and I agree with you but I am coming from stereo world not for a head fi world some things are just not acceptable but more on thet on my video


----------



## Dany1

Would you say the Dac of E17k is better than hifimediy sabre dac ?


----------



## Digital7

I would say avoid the E17K. It's way too warm, and it lacks 'air in the top end and has slightly 'veiled' treble.

I have it here, i've done the tests.


----------



## Dany1

Any other better option at around the same price range if not E17k ?


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> If it was obvious i would not ask! And I've never heard of this person, obviously!


 
  
 Well, if she isn't working for FiiO, I think I would have pointed that out, instead of just referring to the gender misunderstanding. FiiO is company with 200+ employee now, so having not heard one of them doesn't really mean much. For the record, she has been with FiiO for quite a few years now, and as far as I know, she is currently handling most of the PR work. Anyway, case closed and lets move on.


----------



## Digital7

dany1 said:


> Any other better option at around the same price range if not E17k ?


 
 The JDS Labs C5D is hands-down the best DAC/Amp at the price, and pretty much betas anything at any price, true story. $249.
  
 You'll find many reviews and users that agree with me. You can't go wrong. But if you want a DAP, the iBasso DX90 simply can't be beat.


----------



## zolom

Well, do consider the emerging *Headstage Arrow 5x *series as well http://www.headphonia.com/Arrow-5G:::1023.html?XTCsid=32a53a0501c2a705a9ce0136f6866368
 I own the 5P (DAC/AMP), which hosts  superb bass/treble boost capabilities with great sound stage, forward vocals with a lengthy battery life.


----------



## Pheinte

Headstage Arrow 5x doesn't seem to be in the price range of Fiio E17K.
 What other good DAC/AMP in the price range of E17K do you recommend?
  
 I'm looking forward to use it with BeyerDynamic DT-770 80ohm and laptop.
  
  
 Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> 1, We will rename our products line up in the future, and the DAC/AMP will be called as Q series. and the ALPEN II (E17K) will be renamed as Q3 ( My wife drives an Audi Q3,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When will E17K be renamed to Q3?
  
 And still, is there any chance it may have some minor design updates, like fixing some scrollwheel looseness maybe? (based on a review in head-fi)


----------



## howdy

pheinte said:


> When will E17K be renamed to Q3?
> 
> And still, is there any chance it may have some minor design updates, like fixing some scrollwheel looseness maybe? (based on a review in head-fi)



The wheel on mine seems fine its not loose at all. I wish the knurl was more rough so that it grips better, am in all the wheel seems good to me. I'm using this with my x3 utilizing the coaxial input.


----------



## TripBitShooter

I think i will go for the new iBasso D-Zero MK2. recent reviews show it to be more capable than this E17k.


----------



## JamesFiiO

pheinte said:


> When will E17K be renamed to Q3?
> 
> And still, is there any chance it may have some minor design updates, like fixing some scrollwheel looseness maybe? (based on a review in head-fi)


 
  
 maybe when we update it in next year or maybe early.


----------



## Al ex

James, is there any detailed manual available for download for the Alpen 2?


----------



## bowei006

al ex said:


> James, is there any detailed manual available for download for the Alpen 2?


 
 Yes
  
 Please utilize the manufacturers website for manuals, specs, pictures etc. You'll find it much more helpful than waiting for the company head to respond. 
  
 http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/31
  
 Just click User Manual and it will download in a zip format. Extract it and then view in browser or with whatever application you so wish.


----------



## Dany1

It appears that at this point the only reason i still want to buy the E17k is because of the looks that i find aesthetically pleasing and also that i want something that's portable and within this price range.At this range fiio E17k seems to be the only option left.
  
 I get it that it's not neutral and it's warm.But is it like not enjoyable ? According to bowei006's review,E17k's is better than the e11k.Now i'm just confused is it the dac that's not good and makes everything warm or it has something to do with it's amp side ? 
  
 This is the first time i would be buying a amp/dac so idk if it really matters that if it's warm or not.As long as it's enjoyable and not soundstage congested i'm okay with it.


----------



## Digital7

dany1 said:


> It appears that at this point the only reason i still want to buy the E17k is because of the looks that i find aesthetically pleasing and also that i want something that's portable and within this price range.At this range fiio E17k seems to be the only option left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Well then it will be enjoyable for you by what you just asked, but the warmth makes me sick and causes the the treble to be ever so slightly veiled, not obvious but still. Other than that it sounds gorgeous, that's what i said to myself the other day on final testing before putting it back in the box and on the shelf, i thought to myself that this sound is gorgeous audiophile world-class, but the slightly veiled treble right at the top-end and the warmth afflicted my perfectionist streak and i became disgruntled. You can buy mine for a discount if you still insist to buy it, just PM me. There's not a scratch on it and the box is not torn at all, i can send you email photo to show if you want.

Other than that, if i was you i would buy the iBasso D-Zero MKII, going by the reviews it is better than E17K. The D-Zero MkII also has native Android OTG support and included rare micro USB OTG cable and all at same price as E17K.


----------



## howdy

dany1 said:


> It appears that at this point the only reason i still want to buy the E17k is because of the looks that i find aesthetically pleasing and also that i want something that's portable and within this price range.At this range fiio E17k seems to be the only option left.
> 
> I get it that it's not neutral and it's warm.But is it like not enjoyable ? According to bowei006's review,E17k's is better than the e11k.Now i'm just confused is it the dac that's not good and makes everything warm or it has something to do with it's amp side ?
> 
> This is the first time i would be buying a amp/dac so idk if it really matters that if it's warm or not.As long as it's enjoyable and not soundstage congested i'm okay with it.



It really depends on the source and headphones you are using! I think this amp sounds good with my X3 and VMODA M100s, it can be a fitiging after a bit. These are my impressions.


----------



## Dany1

> Well then it will be enjoyable for you by what you just asked, but the warmth makes me sick and causes the the treble to be ever so slightly veiled, not obvious but still. Other than that it sounds gorgeous, that's what i said to myself the other day on final testing before putting it back in the box and on the shelf, i thought to myself that this sound is gorgeous audiophile world-class, but the slightly veiled treble right at the top-end and the warmth afflicted my perfectionist streak and i became disgruntled. You can buy mine for a discount if you still insist to buy it, just PM me. There's not a scratch on it and the box is not torn at all, i can send you email photo to show if you want.
> 
> Other than that, if i was you i would buy the iBasso D-Zero MKII, going by the reviews it is better than E17K. The D-Zero MkII also has native Android OTG support and included rare micro USB OTG cable and all at same price as E17K.


 
  
 Yeah i think it should be fine for me.The D-Zero MkII seems pretty interesting too....btw sorry,but i can get E17k brand new for $125 with free shipping and all.So i'll pass on your offer.But Thanks though !
  
  


howdy said:


> It really depends on the source and headphones you are using! I think this amp sounds good with my X3 and VMODA M100s, it can be a fitiging after a bit. These are my impressions.


 
  
 I own 3 iem's atm ....Xiaomi pistons 2.0,TTPOD T1-e and Havi B3 pro-I and might possibly buy zero audio duoza sometime in near future  ...idk if you or anyone have tried these iem's with the E17k can tell or can give a guess if these would be a good pairing with the E17k.


----------



## ClieOS

My impression is, E17k, purely as amp, isn't nearly as excessively warm or un-neutral as I read about. The problem is that it has a fairly average soundstage, resulted in mediocre separation and overall, a smaller than average image. That reduces the perceiving spacial detail that you can get from the music and therefore get interpreted as warm by some. But personally I think it doesn't have as much to do with 'warmth' as a frequency response or texture, but more to do with a sub-par soundstage and how the sonic energy getting too focus. 'Thick' perhaps is better word than warm. It is kind of the same problem faced by the original E12. You will need a good spacious sounding headphone to complement / counter the E17k, then everything will fall into the right place. On that regard, E11k is better than E17k as an amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Will also point out the above impression is when E17k is used as amp only. When used with PC as USB DAC, I don't actually find the soundstage to be any smaller than average. It is in fact quite good. That being said, if the source has a particularly wide soundstage, if might also compensate for E17k as a amp as well.


----------



## howdy

Good point. I never thought of this amp being warm I like warm its a fun sound and non fatiguing. This amp can only be tolerated for short periods of time for me.


----------



## 4000ft

garmac said:


> Is this new model still draw too much power on an iPhone with the CCK?




Works with the iPhone 6 and the Lightning to USB camera adapter, with usb charging switched off. Just plugged it in and sound was diverted to the amp no fuss.


----------



## Digital7

clieos said:


> My impression is, E17k, purely as amp, isn't nearly as excessively warm or un-neutral as I read about. The problem is that it has a fairly average soundstage, resulted in mediocre separation and overall, a smaller than average image. That reduces the perceiving spacial detail that you can get from the music and therefore get interpreted as warm by some. But personally I think it doesn't have as much to do with 'warmth' as a frequency response or texture, but more to do with a sub-par soundstage and how the sonic energy getting too focus. 'Thick' perhaps is better word than warm. It is kind of the same problem faced by the original E12. You will need a good spacious sounding headphone to complement / counter the E17k, then everything will fall into the right place. On that regard, E11k is better than E17k as an amp.



 


I've done some new tests here for one hour under close listening scrutiny with Yamaha MT220, a reasonably accurate headphone...

As an Amp only, the E17K is superb! The soundstaging is excellent, so you might need to get some better headphones as to why you gave a bad rap to the soundstaging, you are mistaken about this; the imaging and sound stage through the E17K Amp simply wraps around my ears 180 degrees with beautiful separation of sounds, great detail, depth and delineation and accurate punchy bass and super-clean sound right across the audio spectrum; the E17K is fantastic as an amp, but only at the maximum 12db gain setting; at the 6db setting it lacks speed and punch and dynamics. But on 12db it is nearly flawless. It is definitely neutral and high resolution, no doubt about it.

Immediately after the Amp test the DAC test is a different story; the DAC on this is very average bordering on terrible! Cheap and nasty with hollow overall sound and inadequate bass, while also lacking overall dynamic drive. As a DAC the E17K is a failure! If FiiO paired the E17K Amp with a higher performing DAC, then this could compete with iBasso D-Zero MKII, but the E17K cannot currently compete with this low-grade DAC inside. It is quite sad performance.


----------



## ClieOS

Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.


----------



## Digital7

clieos said:


> Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.



 


Seriously man, you need new headphones, trust me. 

My advice. Try the Yamaha Pro 500, the most detailed and balanced and clean and accurate headphone on the planet. Better than any headphone at 'any' price, truly. 
The only thing with this headphone is 'slightly' powerful bass. When you have such an accurate headphone capable of resolving extremely high detail and all the amazing depth of the music with accurate treble and super-clean midrange, then you can judge an Amp or DAC properly. That's why we disagree, you need new headphones. I have the E17K right here, i just did the tests, the soundstage from the Amp section is superb.


----------



## skateguy

I just purchased the E17 Alpen and then saw that the E17k Alpen 2 was released. Did I make a mistake by buying the older e17 Alpen? Also does it function as a DAC even when not using the usb input? Will it use the WM8740 when using toslink in to aux out? I plan on using with my pc, but I will be using the optical out on the pc.


----------



## H20Fidelity

digital7 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.
> ...




I've owned Yamaha PRO 500, they're about as unbalanced as you can get, with a warm bass heavy signature. The mids lean towards being quite thick and to an extent veiled and dark and lack detail. Not sure if trolling...


----------



## rmullins08

digital7 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/11725/clieos
  
 Have you seen his inventory?  I think he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## natra084

in my opinion what I think fiio should do is this should make that amp that has DTS headphone X because it seem to be a lot of gamers that are buying these portable amps I think fiio is going to kill it in sales if they would make such a device.and I think not only gamers would buy such a device but the mainstream as well.


----------



## Q Mass

natra084 said:


> in my opinion what I think fiio should do is this should make that amp that has DTS headphone X because it seem to be a lot of gamers that are buying these portable amps I think fiio is going to kill it in sales if they would make such a device.and I think not only gamers would buy such a device but the mainstream as well.


 

 I like games,
 I like surround sound with my games,
 but I can't personally see any use for a portable amp/dac that does this.
  
 Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that I'd be against FiiO or anyone else making such a device, they do provide for all sorts of differing needs/tastes after all.
 But I wouldn't have any interest myself.


----------



## natra084

q mass said:


> I like games,
> I like surround sound with my games,
> but I can't personally see any use for a portable amp/dac that does this.
> 
> ...


 
 The reason that you would want such a device is so you can use It with your headphones.


----------



## bowei006

digital7 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.
> ...


 
  
 The best part is that you are saying this to ClieOS
  


natra084 said:


> in my opinion what I think fiio should do is this should make that amp that has DTS headphone X because it seem to be a lot of gamers that are buying these portable amps I think fiio is going to kill it in sales if they would make such a device.and I think not only gamers would buy such a device but the mainstream as well.


 
  
 It would require a market analysis and study on their customers buying habits and if it is viable in the first place. 
  
 FiiO comes from a stereo world with their engineers and CEO. The current market for these sound processors are very bloated and dominated by large companies. Many sound technologies have been in development by these big corporations for over two decades with patents and already names for their chips.
  
 I think it would be hard for FiiO to compete.


----------



## AxelCloris

digital7 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.
> ...


 
  
 Going to leave this link here for you. Feel free to visit when you have time.
 http://www.inearmatters.net/


----------



## ClieOS

digital7 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > Agree to disagree then. If you like it, all the better for you, but I hold on to my opinion.
> ...


 
  
 Those who know me tends to advise just the opposite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not going to stop me though...


----------



## howdy

This E17k is beginng to grow on me! It sounds pretty darn good with the X3 via coaxial to my M100s. IMO!!!


----------



## mRo86

Hi, I just joined the forum only to try to save this topic and remove possible bad influence (since we all know that sound is mostly sum of what we hear and what we think of something). I was looking to buy E17K and wanted to see reviews, I don't know weather the device is good or bad, but I saw that the topic was taken over by Digital7 and just wanted to point out.
  
 A guy who first told that he has the greatest headphones for reviewing and than retracted it, then he told that E17K was brilliant, and than not, and than yet again it was a problem with headphones so E17K is same as glorified iPod NANO and now yup, it's definitely not brilliant, it's the crappiest piece of hardware ever. His pick is the J. labs C5D which sounds better but he does not own it more than one week. He listened to the E17K extensively to compare the sounds, but then sells the same device as having tops 1 hour of listening. I had to go over his all posts and read them and on other topics it's the same. So please, whoever is reading this, don't take his advices so seriously. I mean, seriously man try to make some conclusion and post it as being your own subjective and final thought.


----------



## sydofne

Anyone can confirm that this DAC works via usb otg with Nokia N8?


----------



## mRo86

Since E17K is not having LO-BYPASS and not having proprietary docking plug but only USB. Can anyone confirm that the E09S will really function with E17K in the same way as E17/E09K combination?


----------



## bowei006

mro86 said:


> Since E17K is not having LO-BYPASS and not having proprietary docking plug but only USB. Can anyone confirm that the E09S will really function with E17K in the same way as E17/E09K combination?


 
 This is on FiiO's official website

  
 It will dock into the next E0xx in a similar fashion it seems. 
  
 Not sure how it will do the amp stuff with the pre amp and EQ but hey, I think they got it down just fine


----------



## natra084

bowei006 said:


> I'm going to have to recommend you do some serious reading on audio before you go make any videos.
> 
> You're having trouble understanding even the basics of operation in units, what formats are, and identifying a common issue as something specific and needs mass awareness about.
> 
> Nothing against you mate. But just to help pivot you in the right direciton.


 
 Here is my review on external dac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBLOtZYV6A8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## teejmiller

garmac said:


> Is this new model still draw too much power on an iPhone with the CCK?


 
 I'd also like to know the answer to this. Does the E17K work with just the CCK or does it still give the "insufficient power" message by the iPhone. I know the E07K works directly connected, hoping the same for this!


----------



## bowei006

teejmiller said:


> I'd also like to know the answer to this. Does the E17K work with just the CCK or does it still give the "insufficient power" message by the iPhone. I know the E07K works directly connected, hoping the same for this!


 
 It worked on Android
  
 So it should be possible that it should.


----------



## 4000ft

teejmiller said:


> I'd also like to know the answer to this. Does the E17K work with just the CCK or does it still give the "insufficient power" message by the iPhone. I know the E07K works directly connected, hoping the same for this!




Works with USB charging turned off


----------



## jadehawk

In case anyone is interested. I have not being able to get the FIIO E17K working with Galaxy S4 running 4.4.4  ..
 The Original E17 works without a problem..
  
 I tried multiple cables just that so far no luck getting E17K working.. Last cable purchased was this one (http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg?variant=211796287). I have given up  I'll stick to my E17 for now when I want to use my Galaxy S4 phone as the source..
  
 Anyone has being able to get the Galaxy S4 working with the E17K?
  
  
 P.S.
 Also installed Android App ( USB Audio Player Pro.apk ) Trial version but it still does not work..


----------



## bowei006

Many of us here have gotten it to work plug and play with Android devices without any problems. 
  
 Did you turn of USB chg in E17K?


----------



## jadehawk

Yes I have tried with USB charging "ON" and "OFF"  simply no luck in my case with the Galaxy S4 
  
 Where did you purchase your cable from?


----------



## bowei006

jadehawk said:


> Yes I have tried with USB charging "ON" and "OFF"  simply no luck in my case with the Galaxy S4
> 
> Where did you purchase your cable from?


 
 Ebay
  
 and one came with the E18 I believe


----------



## jadehawk

bowei006 said:


> Ebay
> 
> and one came with the E18 I believe


 
 Thank you.. I got some from ebay but no help..  I'll see if I can find the one packed with the E18 and buy that one next..


----------



## DanBa

jadehawk said:


> In case anyone is interested. I have not being able to get the FIIO E17K working with Galaxy S4 running 4.4.4  ..
> The Original E17 works without a problem..
> 
> I tried multiple cables just that so far no luck getting E17K working.. Last cable purchased was this one (http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg?variant=211796287). I have given up  I'll stick to my E17 for now when I want to use my Galaxy S4 phone as the source..
> ...


 
  
 Let's suppose the FiiO E17K is compatible with the native USB audio of the Galaxy S4.
 music file >> stock music player (or YouTube) running on Galaxy S4 >> USB OTG adapter cable + regular USB cable provided by FiiO >> FiiO E17K USB DAC/amp >> headphones
  
 Each component should be separately tested.
 Go to next test only if the ongoing test is successful.
  
 . Test the FiiO E17K with a PC or a Mac:
 PC >> regular USB cable >> FiiO E17K >> headphones
  
  . Test the Android device with a USB OTG adapter cable and a simpler USB peripheral like a USB mouse or a USB keyboard:
 Galaxy S4 >> USB OTG adapter cable >> USB mouse
  
 . Test the complete setup:
 music file >> stock music player (or YouTube) running on Galaxy S4 >> USB OTG adapter + regular USB cable >> FiiO E17K USB DAC/amp >> headphones
  
  
 If the last test is not successful, the current native USB audio of the Galaxy S4 is apparently not compatible with the FiiO E17K.
 Then test the FiiO E17K with one of the following three music player apps which include its own USB audio user-space driver (i.e. USB DAC driver):
 . USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP): "Important: connect your device BEFORE starting the app, otherwise it will not get detected!"
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
 . HibyMusic: free
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hiby.music
 . Onkyo HF Player
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onkyo.jp.musicplayer
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onkyo.jp.hfplayer_unlocker
  
  


  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6285#post_11306308
_A list of USB OTG cables:
 http://goo.gl/4JyOe5_
_A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samung Galaxy S4:
 stock Samsung Galaxy S4 > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (ID pin grounded) >> USB DAC >> amp >>headphones
 http://goo.gl/dIwrqp_
  
  
 Android USB Audio is in the first step of development.
 The FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp for example was not compatible with the first version of USB audio of the Samsung Galaxy S3. The E17 can now work with the S3.
  
 It is not easy for the latest entrants (Samsung, Sony, HTC, LG, ..., 3rd party USB audio developers like UAPP developer or Onkyo, and now Google with Android 5.0 Lollipop) in the existing USB DAC jungle because the USB specification allows some variability.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/4080#post_10270550
  
 The latest entrants have to adapt their USB audio implementation to (most) existing USB DACs.
 They have to be compatible with different interpretations of the USB specification.
  
 Once the native Google USB audio becomes mature, it will very likely become a reference USB audio implementation in the USB DAC industry used  for testing by the developers of new USB DACs, i.e. these USB DAC developers will have to adopt the Google interpretation of the USB specification, because a "professional" USB DAC maker should not ignore Android, the biggest computing device market share.
  
 The XMOS Multi-Function Audio Design Reference is used by many USB DAC makers to speed up the development of their USB DAC compatible with PC, Mac and Android; and the XMOS developers test it against PC, Mac and some key Android devices.


----------



## jadehawk

danba said:


> Let's suppose the FiiO E17K is compatible with the native USB audio of the Galaxy S4.
> music file >> stock music player (or YouTube) running on Galaxy S4 >> USB OTG adapter cable + regular USB cable provided by FiiO >> FiiO E17K USB DAC/amp >> headphones
> 
> Each component should be separately tested.
> ...


 
 Thank you for the detail reply, I will test all the parts one by one.. I ordered another OTG adapter so that I can use the original usb cable that came with the E17K.
 I did purchase 2 cables from HakShop but both cables do not work. The E17K does work with some android phones but so far no confirmation about it working on the Galaxy S4.


----------



## BigJoe

I came across this site and forum while looking for info about the E17K. I am wondering if it will be a suitable option for me. I have a pair of Sennheiser G4ME Zero headphones (150ohm) that don't perform too well with my on-board motherboard sound, and I have read how much an amp can help. The E17K seems to tick all the boxes, and the fact it's portable is a bonus. It's at the upper end of my budget, but if something less can offer the same performance then great, or if spending a little more will get me something THAT much better, then I will consider it. I am very new to the 'amp' world. I have been looking at getting a decent pair of headphones for music listening also, so it seems this would be useful for that also, as running anything off my motherboard clearly isn't going to give me very good results! I did look at getting a new sound card, but it seems I'd need to spend quite a bit more than the cost of the E17K to get something really good. I would appreciate any advice, thank you.


----------



## Kyaku

Im super new to the community so please dont crap on me if i say anything stupid. I currently have an iPod classic 5th gen 30gb, Fiio X1, AKG K7XX and Shure se425 and Monster TCP. I was looking to get a Fiio e17k to pair with the X1. Would this be a redundant thing to do? Should i be pairing it with the iPod instead? or should even get a portable dac and just get an Amplifier instead? I guess which set up is best for me to go with or which set up shouldnt i go with? I have about $200 to spend for the portable dac/amp or amp. Thanks, if im in the wrong section please point me to the right one, i really made an effort to search here and google for a definitive answer, but seems like everyone is already "pro" so the subject doesnt really come up. Also if its more meant to be with an android i have a Galaxy note 3. Pretty much which option will give me most optimized sound performance and quality?


----------



## DanBa

kyaku said:


> Also if its more meant to be with an android i have a Galaxy note 3. Pretty much which option will give me most optimized sound performance and quality?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6285#post_11306308
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6195#post_11264146
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6300
_Android USB audio
 FAQ:
 http://goo.gl/A4dCnP
 A list of USB OTG cables:
 http://goo.gl/4JyOe5_
_A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy Note3:
 stock Samsung Galaxy Note3 > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (ID pin grounded) >> USB DAC >> amp >> headphones
 http://goo.gl/7Bvkhz_


----------



## Dany1

kyaku said:


> Im super new to the community so please dont crap on me if i say anything stupid. I currently have an iPod classic 5th gen 30gb, Fiio X1, AKG K7XX and Shure se425 and Monster TCP. I was looking to get a Fiio e17k to pair with the X1. Would this be a redundant thing to do? Should i be pairing it with the iPod instead? or should even get a portable dac and just get an Amplifier instead? I guess which set up is best for me to go with or which set up shouldnt i go with? I have about $200 to spend for the portable dac/amp or amp. Thanks, if im in the wrong section please point me to the right one, i really made an effort to search here and google for a definitive answer, but seems like everyone is already "pro" so the subject doesnt really come up. Also if its more meant to be with an android i have a Galaxy note 3. Pretty much which option will give me most optimized sound performance and quality?


 
 Well if you're using a  iPod classic,FiiO X1 or any dap.They already have an internal dac.You really don't need a E17k unless you want to use it with your pc as a dac.The fiio E17k does work as a dac for android phones with otg cable.However i'm not sure about compatibility with which phones.But it should work with the Galaxy note 3 imo....If you mainly are going to use your daps or even your phone to play music.I recommend you get a separate amp.It will perform much better than FiiO 17k amp/dac combo......My recommendation is either the FiiO e12a or Cayin C5.Both are fantastic amps and are in the price range of $160-170.You can't go wrong with either of them.
  
 One more thing,if you insist to use a external dac for your android phone.I say you should get the Hifimediy sabre android dac.It costs $30.Hook that up with your android phone along with the separate amp.It will surely give you a much better performance than E17k.Also this combo falls right under your mentioned budget.
  
 You can check more about the amps on their specific threads: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/737615/new-fiio-e12a-for-iems   
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house
  
 Review of Hifimediy sabre android dac: 
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2758213
  
 Hope this helps,Cheers !


----------



## Digital7

kyaku said:


> Im super new to the community so please dont crap on me if i say anything stupid. I currently have an iPod classic 5th gen 30gb, Fiio X1, AKG K7XX and Shure se425 and Monster TCP. I was looking to get a Fiio e17k to pair with the X1. Would this be a redundant thing to do? Should i be pairing it with the iPod instead? or should even get a portable dac and just get an Amplifier instead? I guess which set up is best for me to go with or which set up shouldnt i go with? I have about $200 to spend for the portable dac/amp or amp. Thanks, if im in the wrong section please point me to the right one, i really made an effort to search here and google for a definitive answer, but seems like everyone is already "pro" so the subject doesnt really come up. Also if its more meant to be with an android i have a Galaxy note 3. Pretty much which option will give me most optimized sound performance and quality?



 



The E17K does not help the X1 because the X1 already performs mightily so there's nothing the E17K can do for it. However, the E17K does perform great as a DAC/Amp in its own right and sounds slightly better than the X1 overall. Also, the treble area in the X1 is a bit too mushy and the stereo imaging lacks a bit, otherwise the X1 is very good for its price range, but really the mushy treble essentially makes it a disaster. 

The DAC in the iPod Nano performs better than the X1, however, the iPod Nano has pathetic battery time and it doesn't have much power to really drive the headphone for maximum performance. Yes the iPod Nano can give adequate volume when turned up to full but that's it, nothing more to give; though it has a great neutral DAC, there's not enough torque to really get the headphone humming and get the most out of the headphone in an audiophile sense if you know what i mean.


----------



## RaintoSky

I am so curious how it compares to the jdslabs c5d, accordingly it is better than all fiio previous product for iem


----------



## Kwangsun

Hi,
  
 So I own the E17/E9 combo and have been on the fence about buying the E17K for some time now. I want it. No doubt. But i wonder if it's worth buying when I already have the E17. Could anyone here compare the two?
  
 In my opinion the E17 is:
  
 Warm/Dark, but lush sounding
 Wide and expansive soundstage
 Good detail and clarity
 Bit bassy
  
 The kind of sound I am looking for is:
 Liquid mids and sparkling highs
 tight and controlled bass and low end, accurate bass not emphasized. 
 Wide soundstage with excellent imaging and resolution
 detail and clarity
  
 think the E17K fits the bill?


----------



## bbieringer

Does the E17k work with android phones or do you need to get the E18 to use with say an HTC One M7?


----------



## RaintoSky

e17k review is up on headfonia
 http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-a-good-all-round-starter/
 basically saying, same dac as e10k, but e10k has better sounding amp section for him, quote "The E10K has more body and delivers a warmer, more bodied sound with great musicality."


----------



## Ultrainferno

if you just quote one sentence people might get the wrong idea, I suggest to read the full story


----------



## natra084

Hi if I only use the dac section on the E17K can I use the trouble bass and mids function.


----------



## natra084

is there anybody that knows the answer to my question


----------



## ClieOS

natra084 said:


> Hi if I only use the dac section on the E17K can I use the trouble bass and mids function.


 
  
 No, if you are using the line-out, the you won't get any of the EQ, or the balance setting. They only apply to the headphone-out.


----------



## Wiz33

Just got the E17K. Went to Fiio's site just to see if there's anything new under the support page and notice that there's a driver package available for download. In the zip file is 3 folders. Foobar2000 & pluggins, DSD ASIO Driver, E17K ASIO Driver. I read through the manual and there's no mention of these driver. Can someone tell me what they are for? In fact the Manual on the site is only a single page that just cover the basic function. Is there a more detail manual or user guide available?
  
 found the E17 installation guide in the Fiio section but it's quite out of date and there don't seem to be one for the E17K. Is it basically the same and is there an order you need to follow to install the drive?


----------



## ClieOS

wiz33 said:


> Just got the E17K. Went to Fiio's site just to see if there's anything new under the support page and notice that there's a driver package available for download. In the zip file is 3 folders. Foobar2000 & pluggins, DSD ASIO Driver, E17K ASIO Driver. I read through the manual and there's no mention of these driver. Can someone tell me what they are for? In fact the Manual on the site is only a single page that just cover the basic function. Is there a more detail manual or user guide available?
> 
> found the E17 installation guide in the Fiio section but it's quite out of date and there don't seem to be one for the E17K. Is it basically the same and is there an order you need to follow to install the drive?


 
  
 E17 and E17K use different hardware, therefore the E17 installation guide is not suitable for E17K.
  
 In any case, that driver is only useful if you want to setup foobar to play DSD on E17k. If you have no interest in DSD playback in foobar, you don't need to install them. Windows should already install the common driver for you when you plug in your E17k and you don't need any extra driver for normal audio playback.


----------



## Wiz33

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Skullbox

Hi guys, am newbe in this Amp/Dac world. Little help to clear my mind!

I have heard from many Headfier that for *HeadAmp* paired with X1( eventualy X3II) and using my W4r, that FiiO E12A is a big winner in this dept! Am now more likely attracted toward a *USB/Dac/Amp*. 

Which are the winner in that game (FiiO brand only) Am looking to purchace the best for my rig. I dont want to big, I dont want to small either. "It will not be using with a Smartphone either!"

Thanks!


----------



## saiko7

I am getting
 E17 for 103 USD
 E17K for 141 USD
 Also E07K for 88USD
  
 I think E17 at this price is great but it's pretty old model now and for me it has few issues like you have carry a not so common USB Mini cable to connect it to PC... on the other had E17K is new hardware (I like the design much more) but it might need some to iron out all the hardware issue and software bugs etc as it's launch just now.
  
 So I am confused...
  
 Which is better to buy?
 Is E17K substancially better in terms of sound quality?
  
 If I buy the older model E17 is there any implication in terms of future compatibility etc?
  
 Could anyone help me to decide?


----------



## natra084

Hi how do I get this fiio to work with my phone sony experia z3c


----------



## Sam21

I have a quick Question Guys, the Bass and Treble EQ affect the signal after Digital-to-Analog conversion or before conversion ?
  
 the EQ is Analog or digital ?


----------



## ClieOS

sam21 said:


> I have a quick Question Guys, the Bass and Treble EQ affect the signal after Digital-to-Analog conversion or before conversion ?
> 
> the EQ is Analog or digital ?


 
  
 EQ is analog, controlled via a dedicated chip after the DAC stage.


----------



## natra084

My review fiio e17k https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVrBulXTK-k


----------



## cs098

saiko7 said:


> I am getting
> E17 for 103 USD
> E17K for 141 USD
> Also E07K for 88USD
> ...


 
  
 I had the e07k, and jsut got the e17k. The e17k is far better, though not as warm sounding. Better extension and imaging, just as exciting, bigger soundstage and more transparent.


----------



## marios_mar

Does the DAC contain a DSD DAC chip? Is it true DSD decoding or does it convert to PCM? Can the DSD files be played with the DAC with Mac OS?


----------



## ClieOS

marios_mar said:


> Does the DAC contain a DSD DAC chip? Is it true DSD decoding or does it convert to PCM? Can the DSD files be played with the DAC with Mac OS?


 
  
 No, the DAC chip itself doesn't have native DSD decoding, but the USB receiver chip supports DSD-to-PCM conversion via its driver. Dunno about Mac though.


----------



## marios_mar

hmm, this doesn't sound very good.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Many DACs are PCM convergent, like the E17k, where they just convert DSD to another format, so if u want to hear your DSD files without conversion u should look elsewhere.


----------



## afoongwl

Would the battery wear out if I leave the e17k permanently plugged into a powered USB hub? I am thinking of using it as a desktop dac/amp for my pc.


----------



## marios_mar

is the DAC part of the E17k same as X3 2? Would they sound identical if used with an external amp (as DACs)?
  
 Same question also about X3 first gen and E17.


----------



## ClieOS

marios_mar said:


> is the DAC part of the E17k same as X3 2? Would they sound identical if used with an external amp (as DACs)?
> 
> Same question also about X3 first gen and E17.


 
  
 No, E17K DAC section uses the same chip as X1 (which uses a different amp section), but the amp section uses the same chips as X3 II (which uses a different DAC chip). As far as sound signature goes, they are more or less have the same FiiO house sound that is neutral but on the warmish side. I haven't tried them as DAC only to feed to external amp - but with X1 / X3 II as a standalone DAP and E17K is connected to PC, I'll say E17K is more or less on par with X1 while X3 II sounds noticeably (but not vastly) more refined.


----------



## Buckster

any ideas on this one please
  
 attaching my E17K to a pair of JBL LSR305 active monitors
  
 E17K Optical to PC - USB cable attached to bottom - fine - but I get interference (not the problem of the E17K)
  
 E17K Optical to PC with E17K charged, and USB charge set to off - no interference as I've lost the electrical connection to PC - BUT - very very hollow sound - sound comes out but vocals are missing etc
  
 just touching the USB cable to connector on E17K (without fully putting in) - sound instantly goes back to how it should be
  
 any ideas ?


----------



## svalentine

Hello I'm looking to get a portable DAC/AMP for my MacBookPro and desktop computer. I just received my Shure SE535s and I would like to give them that extra punch, since these computers have crappy onboard audio. Right now I'm torn between the E17k and the E18. I would like the device that adds a little bit more punch to the bass. I was wondering which device would you guys recommend? Thanks!


----------



## hEddy

The thread seems to be quite dead for a while. Copy-pasting some initial impressions I posted on the Yamaha MT220 thread below. Original post here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/658673/yamaha-hph-mt220-thread-merged/1455#post_11791546
  
*Yamaha HPH MT 220 and the FiiO E17K paired up*
  
*Quick First Impression*:
 (It may change over time, especially with how dramatically the MT 220s are changing with burn-in)


*Via Laptop with i7, 1 TB Hybrid HDD (SSD Cache), 8Gb RAM, Realtek HD audio card*
  
 - Plugged in the E17K as DAC. First thought: Yes, the sound is better, but is this significant?
 - Heard directly via Laptop's sound-card. Oh! Gosh! This sounds thinner. Let me get back to the E17K
 - Via E17K again within 5-7 seconds! : Oh wow! Gosh! Amazing! This is a whole lot better. Clearly worth using a DAC-Amp!

Thoughts about sound based on the few minutes heard:


 * Though with Gain settings on 0 too, it worked acceptably well. Most of the below is based on a gain setting of +6

 * The sound is surely a lot better on the whole. Probably a wee bit worse in some aspects as well.
  
 * I'd been sort of cribbing about the midrange not being up there, that it was not sounding full enough. With this, it really reaches where I wanted it to be. The midrange (lower midrange to upper midrange) is surely better. Fuller, like it should be. Lush.
  
 * The bass/upper-bass which seemed to be disturbing the midrange and overshadowing it is not happening any more (remember, these are only first impressions)
  
 * The texture of the mids too improved. Significantly.
  
 * The transitions in the mids too sound better.
  
 * What can possibly be considered worse is that the treble (upper?) is it being a bit less resolved. Just a little bit. Many may not even really notice it too much.
  
 * In some cases it may even be considered a plus, as the music may feel less harsh (on tracks so recorded, or if the source/HP are such). Some may even consider this to be more more musical and welcome. I, personally would have preferred this to be more neutral. This may anyway feel sorted out with further burn-in of the HP, however the amp does appear to have some colour in this part of the sound.
  
 * Changed the gain setting to +12 for a very short while. The midrange seemed to improve a tiny bit. A very very slight and unsure feeling of over-driven sound. The higher frequencies seemed to loose a bit in nuance (decay?) As of now, I think I'll be using it on a +6 gain setting.
  
 * After listening to this, going back to the Laptop's sound seems unacceptable. Without the DAC-Amp, the sound is a LOT thinner and feels lacking. Did not feel so half as much before hearing via this setup.
  
  
  
*Above Laptop comparison directly and using the E17K only as an amp (HP out of Laptop connected to IN of E17K)*
  
 * At first the supplied cable produced some distortion, as if there was a loose connection. Made sure that the connector was properly pushed in - it was. Changed cable. Tried with both cables (a fairly good one I already had and the supplied one)
  
 * The sound was WEIRD. It was strange. Almost like some MP3 player and headphones picked up from the roadside. Okay, that may be a bit of an exaggeration, but you may get the idea - the sound was not a little worse, it was a LOT worse than directly from the Laptop. A bit strange, as the same amp is being used when being used as a DAC as well.
  
 * The sound stage was gone. Totally. The sound was muddy. Total lack of precision in imaging and otherwise as well.
  
 * A wild guess - it sounded as if the left and right channel timing was not matched perfectly, as if there was an extremely small delay on one side, thereby totally messing up the sound and imaging.
  
 * At times, it sounded less bad; surely worse, but not AS bad. Not spent enough time to track where the issue may be from.
  
 * I wonder if there could be some issue with some kind of matching between the Realtek HD output and this Amp. More so after the experience with the Samsung Note 2 below.
  
  
*Via Samsung Note 2* (International Version on Android 4.4.2)
  
 * Tried to connect it via the supplied USB cable being routed to the phone via the OTG cable I have (it works well for sound and Mass Storage). Did not work right away. Phone hanged etc. Will come to this in later posts sometime. For now - it did not work out of the box.
  
 * Then used the E17K only as an amp. Used both cables. No change in sound between cables.
  
 * The sound was normal and not like how it was while using it as an amp with the Laptop.
  
 * Louder for sure ( +6 Gain setting used). Quite balanced.
  
 * Have not heard the MT220 much directly via the Note 2 to have a sure enough image in mind about what it sounds like.
  
 * With the E17K, the higher frequencies were subdued. Almost like the graph on the right side going down quickly. The real high parts pretty much missing. This made the sound lose any sense of an airy feeling. I think the texture in the other frequencies was by and larger still retained.
  
  
*In a nutshell:*
  
 Big improvement in mids in all ways when used as a DAC-Amp. Questionable use as an Amp only (only an initial impression).
 Worth the improvement over the stock soundcard of the Laptop, with the MT220? If mids mean anything to you the answer is a thumping YES!
  
 Thank you folks for helping me decide on this.
  
 PS: This didn't really end up being a "quick impression" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 ==== *Help!* Anyone got it working on the Samsung Note 2 as a DAC? ====


----------



## Light - Man

Just came across this review, might be helpful.
  
  
 http://soundnews.ro/2015/01/19/fiio-e17k-alpen-ii-review-english-version/


----------



## samu

Bro this is my first time using Foobar, I can say it is sound different compared to my PotPlayer. 
  
 I try using the WASAPI but as written on my FiiO E17k, instead of 96k 24bits, it is going down to 48k 16bits.
  
 And by the way, that system sound option...I just got 16bits only at 96k, no other bigger option. Any thoughts why?


----------



## samu

afoongwl said:


> Would the battery wear out if I leave the e17k permanently plugged into a powered USB hub? I am thinking of using it as a desktop dac/amp for my pc.


 
 I think any battery have its own life cycle. No matter what it will degrade by useage. Anyway, you can turn off the usb charging so I think that one less concern regarding battery for you


----------



## samu

buckster said:


> any ideas on this one please
> 
> attaching my E17K to a pair of JBL LSR305 active monitors
> 
> ...


 
 cable or connector problem perhaps. the optical(?) I thought it support only aux & coaxial


----------



## afoongwl

samu said:


> I think any battery have its own life cycle. No matter what it will degrade by useage. Anyway, you can turn off the usb charging so I think that one less concern regarding battery for you


 
  
 That is worse when you disable usb charging, it drains the battery on the E17k thus clocking up charge cycles. The ideal scenario would be to not charge/discharge the battery on the device which seems to be impossible based on the setting.


----------



## samu

afoongwl said:


> That is worse when you disable usb charging, it drains the battery on the E17k thus clocking up charge cycles. The ideal scenario would be to not charge/discharge the battery on the device which seems to be impossible based on the setting.




Well so just plug it in charging, if you believe so would increase the lifespan. Any other way perhaps FiiO can replace the battery once it dead (maybe)


----------



## Thx1326

New X5 owner here.
  
 Is there any reason to use an Alpen E17 with the X5?  Or would it be a downgrade to the sound?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

thx1326 said:


> New X5 owner here.
> 
> Is there any reason to use an Alpen E17 with the X5?  Or would it be a downgrade to the sound?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Hi, in my opinion, it may be already OK to use the X5 to drive the headphones whose impedance is low. And if the impedance of your headphones are high, the E12 may be more suitable. Just for reference.


----------



## DBry

Hello. I'm having trouble setting my Fiio E17k to use 96k/24bit through USB. It's plays fine with Foobar using 16Bit. I've tried it in every USB port. I'm using an Acer 7540G latop with Windows 7 x64 Home Premium (installed clean last week).
  
 In Properties>Advanced Tab I only have 16 Bit options for Default Format.
  
 Can someone help me?
 Thanks
  
  
 Quote: 





samu said:


> Bro this is my first time using Foobar, I can say it is sound different compared to my PotPlayer.
> 
> I try using the WASAPI but as written on my FiiO E17k, instead of 96k 24bits, it is going down to 48k 16bits.
> 
> And by the way, *that system sound option...I just got 16bits only at 96k, no other bigger option.* Any thoughts why?


 
 I've got the same problem. Did you find out what was wrong?
  
  
 -EDIT-
 When I click test it shows 96k 24Bit on the Fiio, even though 16 Bit is selected. Choosing 24 Bit (using WASAPI) in Foobar gives me this error though.
  
Unrecoverable playback error: Unsupported stream format: 44100 Hz / 24-bit / 2 channels


----------



## marios_mar

The E17 said it supported up to 300ohm headphones. The E17K Alpen 2 only up to 150ohm. Are those just specs on a sheet, or did the E17 actually have sufficient power to handle 300ohm headphones and the E17K cant?


----------



## samu

marios_mar said:


> The E17 said it supported up to 300ohm headphones. The E17K Alpen 2 only up to 150ohm. Are those just specs on a sheet, or did the E17 actually have sufficient power to handle 300ohm headphones and the E17K cant?




Never have heavy cans but since it is written, i don't think it is recommended


----------



## samu

dbry said:


> I've got the same problem. Did you find out what was wrong?
> 
> Unfortunately not yet, did you? LoL
> 
> ...


----------



## DBry

samu said:


> Unfortunately not yet, did you? LoL


 
 Nope. Are you on Windows 7 64 bit too? There's a thread on the Fiio forum with our problem. I bumped it. Hopefully they reply with a solution.
  
 -Edit-
 I was wrong with this below.


> When I click test it shows 96k 24Bit on the Fiio, even though 16 Bit is selected.


 
 From here, it says the E17k will display 96k/24Bit whether it's 16Bit or 24Bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I might have to install linux or windows 10 to see if I have the same problem.


----------



## ryangco11

Hi, do i need to turn on/off usb charging when battery low/full everytime if i use the e17k as desktop DAC/Amp? Is it bad for the battery to leave the usb charging on all the time?


----------



## thejewk

I'm really tempted to get one of these. 

I currently have to run my headphones out of some powered speakers headphone out which is not good at all, and is my only option for vinyl. My cd player's headphone out sounds a lot better than the speakers', but is incredibly loud and with little adjustment.

Add in the fact that my laptop has mediocre on-board sound, and it seems this would improve things in almost every area. 

I could run off the phono preamp for vinyl, the coaxial out on the cd player or the USB of the computer and get improvements to my home listening in one purchase. 

I recently got some Blue Mo-fis to amp up my portable sources, but I could also have some fun experimenting between the amp in those running from my ipod and Xperia z3 compact, and also using the dac and amp with my phone, the amp with the line out of the ipod etc, and see how it all changes the sound. 

Am I missing anything here, or does this sound feasible?


----------



## BohanYe

was asking if my local store (headphonebar at Vancouver) was going to have a sale on the e17k (to replace my e07k as portable dac/amp), he recommended me to wait as the new q3 will replace the e17k very early next year. any truth to this? ifso, is there any info on the q3?


----------



## Ab10

If any one let me know how to play/decode DSD files with E17k. Already Download the provided resources from E17k official support page - The Package comes with PDF files with picture where those picture are in chinese language also the instruction written in English but inadequate and heavily relies on those image.
  
 Due to my any knowledge about chinese - can't able to use the instruction.
  
 Please experts - let me know or point out some English only Guides - How to play DSD files using E17k.


----------



## ClieOS

ab10 said:


> If any one let me know how to play/decode DSD files with E17k. Already Download the provided resources from E17k official support page - The Package comes with PDF files with picture where those picture are in chinese language also the instruction written in English but inadequate and heavily relies on those image.
> 
> Due to my any knowledge about chinese - can't able to use the instruction.
> 
> Please experts - let me know or point out some English only Guides - How to play DSD files using E17k.


 
  
 It is just software decoding anyway - just find a software music player that can do DSD-to-PCM conversion (i.e. foobar or Jriver) and it is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## samu

clieos said:


> It is just software decoding anyway - just find a software music player that can do DSD-to-PCM conversion (i.e. foobar or Jriver) and it is pretty much the same thing.


 
 foobar can decode dsd? I tried to play dsd with foobar but it wasn't working


----------



## ClieOS

samu said:


> foobar can decode dsd? I tried to play dsd with foobar but it wasn't working


 
  
 Yes, it can, just need to install this add-on yourself: https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_input_dsdiff


----------



## kentt

I'm confused about something.  I just upgraded from the old fiio e7 to the e17k.  On the e7, changing the volume on my computer (ubuntu 14.04) had no effect on the volume.  Using the e17k, it does.  The e17k is plugged in via usb to my computer.
  
 I'm confused because I though that DAC worked irrespective of the system volume.
  
 edit: changed e9 to e7.


----------



## ClieOS

kentt said:


> I'm confused about something.  I just upgraded from the old fiio e9 to the e17k.  On the e9, changing the volume on my computer (ubuntu 14.04) had no effect on the volume.  Using the e17k, it does.  The e17k is plugged in via usb to my computer.
> 
> I'm confused because I though that DAC worked irrespective of the system volume.


 
  
 FiiO E9 is a pure amp, the USB port on the back only serves as a pass-through if you dock a compatible USB DAC on top of E9 and it doesn't in any way interacts with E9 directly - therefore whatever system volume you set doesn't affect E9. E17K on the other hand is not a pure amp, but a USB DAC+amp, therefore it is possible to control volume on it.


----------



## kentt

clieos said:


> FiiO E9 is a pure amp, the USB port on the back only serves as a pass-through if you dock a compatible USB DAC on top of E9 and it doesn't in any way interacts with E9 directly - therefore whatever system volume you set doesn't affect E9. E17K on the other hand is not a pure amp, but a USB DAC+amp, therefore it is possible to control volume on it.


 
 Oh, thanks for answering, but I messed up my question.  I meant e7 not e9.


----------



## ClieOS

kentt said:


> Oh, thanks for answering, but I messed up my question.  I meant e7 not e9.


 
  
 Then the answer is a bit simpler - because digital volume control is disabled on the E7 in hardware, as FiiO wants user to use hardware volume control which offers better resolution. But due to popular demand, they allows for digital volume control on the model afterward.


----------



## samu

I got some problem here with the device recently. I am using E17K as USB DAC for my laptop and recently I got a rattling sounds (low volume rattling) but it is gone when I touch the device, comes and go. Also that sometimes it deliver a electric shock from the metal body and often heating. Any idea about this?


----------



## Ab10

Question to Experts and Long Time User,
  
 If I Keep USB Charge ON all the time during DAC usage via PC - Is it harmful for Battery ?
  
 To my understanding isn't the battery charging function completely stooped when it reached to 100% - So it is safe ? Right ?
  
 My PC DAC usage 90% Time and OTG Mobile DAC 10% Time.


----------



## samu

ab10 said:


> Question to Experts and Long Time User,
> 
> If I Keep USB Charge ON all the time during DAC usage via PC - Is it harmful for Battery ?
> 
> ...



My advice.... Stop worrying about battery life. Sooner or later it gonna die anyway and before it happen you might longing to buy E24k


----------



## Ab10

Well - What is E24k ? Is it a new amp/dac from Fiio ?


----------



## wuicho

Will you guys think this AMP/DAC will drive good enough my HE400i, i'm using a Mac as a main Source. I read this headphones are hard to drive at low impedance and are very current hunger. My other option is to get the E12 that is more powerfull or maybe the Objective 2 and ditch the  DAC from now.


----------



## Ab10

wuicho said:


> Will you guys think this AMP/DAC will drive good enough my HE400i, i'm using a Mac as a main Source. I read this headphones are hard to drive at low impedance and are very current hunger. My other option is to get the E12 that is more powerfull or maybe the Objective 2 and ditch the  DAC from now.


 
  
 35 ohm can be handle quite easily by this AMP/DAC - No Problem.


----------



## Brooko

E17K review posted  - http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15014


----------



## tuna47

HELP

Can they be used with an iPhone or iPad with lightning port


----------



## Ab10

tuna47 said:


> HELP
> 
> Can they be used with an iPhone or iPad with lightning port


 
  
 Yes.....
  
 I have iPad 4 (64GB) Wi-Fi version and I use *Apple 'Lightning To USB Camera Adapter*' cable Model no :- *MD821ZM/A* to connect the E17k as USB OTG DAC.
  
 I Don't own any other iDevice at the moment so can't comment on those, but I read after iOS 9 implementation all iOS device compatible with this cable....so theoretically this cable work with iPhone/iPod too - But check before order or wait someone can confirm.


----------



## samu

tuna47 said:


> HELP
> 
> Can they be used with an iPhone or iPad with lightning port


 
 Through Ligtning Port? I'm not sure with that (since I don't use Iphone).
 You need to check with @JamesFiiO for that. Normally if you can find specific cable from FiiO which convert usb mini to lightning, I think it might work. 
 Even if it doesn't work, you can always use it as an amp.


----------



## tuna47

Thanks guys


----------



## mrlobaloba

How does it match with Sennheiser HD-598 SE, I have heard in an old thread that the previous version (E17) didn't sound good enough with the HD-598.


----------



## niakapa

I got this dac/amp and am using it with Sennheiser 558's. I don't hear any difference using it on either my Macbook Pro (2015) or my Mac Pro (2014), with Audirvana playing uncompressed aiff files. (Well-recorded classical music.) 
  
 I realize that the 558s are considered easy to drive, so this is a comment more about the dac quality compared to top of line Apple products.
  
 My normal stereo is somewhat audiophile (Audio-gd electronics, open baffle speakers), and have many years of audiophile tweaking experience.
  
 Just posting this for others who may be considering this Fiio unit.


----------



## villur

So I thought I was ordering the alpen 1 for my DT990 Pros(250ohm) and what i actially received was the alpen 2(the website has alpen1 pictures, alpen1 specs and nowhere do they write alpen2).
 Anyway, since the alpen2s seem to go only up to 150 ohm opposed to the alpen1 300ohms what do you guys think i should do, send it back immediately and look for something else or stick with the alpen2? Im kinda scared to even turn them on, maybe they wont accept it back.


----------



## Brooko

villur said:


> So I thought I was ordering the alpen 1 for my DT990 Pros(250ohm) and what i actially received was the alpen 2(the website has alpen1 pictures, alpen1 specs and nowhere do they write alpen2).
> Anyway, since the alpen2s seem to go only up to 150 ohm opposed to the alpen1 300ohms what do you guys think i should do, send it back immediately and look for something else or stick with the alpen2? Im kinda scared to even turn them on, maybe they wont accept it back.


 
  
 FiiO always understates their specs.  It'll put enough power into a 300 ohm Senn HD600 to power it adequately (I like the combo anyway), and there are 3 gain settings.  What I'd suggest is simply to try it (carefully) and see if it powers adequately.  If it doesn't, send it back.  I never got the chance to hear the original E17, but love my E17K.


----------



## villur

brooko said:


> FiiO always understates their specs.  It'll put enough power into a 300 ohm Senn HD600 to power it adequately (I like the combo anyway), and there are 3 gain settings.  What I'd suggest is simply to try it (carefully) and see if it powers adequately.  If it doesn't, send it back.  I never got the chance to hear the original E17, but love my E17K.


 
 Hmm,
  
 I'll test it tomorrow when im home from uni. I don't really have anything to compare it against. My tv speakers are hooked to a HK3770 and it has a headphone jack, but since its primary function is driving big loudspeakers im not sure how much headphones would benefit from it. (sorry if even considering that has made any of you facepalm, im kind of a beginner audiophile, the DT990 pros are my first entry-levelish headphones)


----------



## Brooko

The important measure is not what anyone else thinks, but how they sound to you 
  
 So try it and see.  if you are getting enough power, you're going to love what you can do with the tone controls


----------



## villur

brooko said:


> The important measure is not what anyone else thinks, but how they sound to you
> 
> So try it and see.  if you are getting enough power, you're going to love what you can do with the tone controls



Such a tough spot to be in. So how would I know if im getting enough power, and that there is still hidden potential that would be fixed with just giving more power. Lets say I find what I hear a good/decent upgrade, then knowing that they MAY sound EVEN BETTER with just more power would bug the hell out of me. 

Also, I read from another thread on this forum that the DT990s are notoriously hard to drive making me worry even more.

I also just realized that my posts "tone" might come off as whiny or angry, sorry about that.


----------



## Brooko

No - you're fine mate.  I can understand the anguish of those sorts of decisions. What I'd do - if you have a full sized stereo receiver around - is try the DT990 with that, and then compare it with the FiiO (realising the receiver will have a lot more power and may sound tonally a lot warmer).  If the FiiO still sounds good and you're happy with it - keep it.  If it doesn't return it.
  
 Again the measure of the machine ultimately is if you enjoy it


----------



## samu

villur said:


> So I thought I was ordering the alpen 1 for my DT990 Pros(250ohm) and what i actially received was the alpen 2(the website has alpen1 pictures, alpen1 specs and nowhere do they write alpen2).
> Anyway, since the alpen2s seem to go only up to 150 ohm opposed to the alpen1 300ohms what do you guys think i should do, send it back immediately and look for something else or stick with the alpen2? Im kinda scared to even turn them on, maybe they wont accept it back.




I think FiiO psoting the same specs both E17 and E17K. Except different features.


----------



## Tranquility

I've got a question.
  
 Got a pair of Oppo PM-3's for a while now and wanted that little extra, (cause my phone and PC couldn't) so I bought the E17k. Liking them so far, but I noticed you can put them on +10 bass, not that I am a basshead, but how bad is it for your cans if you listen to it? Could this mess up these headphones, because it can really make them vibrate.
  
 Sorry if this is a weird question, or already asked, just want to know this.


----------



## Brooko

That's probably a question that only the manufacturer could answer. I guess it would depend on how much they are physically vibrating, and what volume you have the set at. Why would you want to have them like that though? I'd find it strange for you to enjoy that especially also saying you are not a basshead


----------



## Tranquility

It's not that I like it, at all. Just something I want to know.


----------



## mahajanrahul

Hiii.....i was using fiio e17k for 3 months without any problem but for last two three days i am hearing mild crackling sound randomly while listening to music. I tried all my headphones to check and they all produce this sound. When i unplug the e17k and use laptop jack, i face no issues. Also the crackling noise is gone when i use my dac/amp in Aux configuration. I installed drivers again but it did'nt make any difference. Did anyone face this problem? any solution to this problem? Thanks....


----------



## Ab10

mahajanrahul said:


> Hiii.....i was using fiio e17k for 3 months without any problem but for last two three days i am hearing mild crackling sound randomly while listening to music. I tried all my headphones to check and they all produce this sound. When i unplug the e17k and use laptop jack, i face no issues. Also the crackling noise is gone when i use my dac/amp in Aux configuration. I installed drivers again but it did'nt make any difference. Did anyone face this problem? any solution to this problem? Thanks....


 
  
 By reading your post I believe you are using Windows - If possible Try with a different PC and it better if the spare PC also run in other OS like Ubuntu or MAC (latest version of this OS fully compatible with E17k and don't need any driver installation) .
  
 If the Clicking Sound is there them you need to contact Fiio for claiming Warranty.


----------



## mahajanrahul

ab10 said:


> By reading your post I believe you are using Windows - If possible Try with a different PC and it better if the spare PC also run in other OS like Ubuntu or MAC (latest version of this OS fully compatible with E17k and don't need any driver installation) .
> 
> If the Clicking Sound is there them you need to contact Fiio for claiming Warranty.


 
 thanks for the response...i will definitely try that, but i am now thinking this might be occurring due to new drivers i installed...this whole issue started after installing Asio drivers for running dsd files....i tried to change the settings in windows from 16 bit to 24 bit but win 7 was not showing 24 bit option, so i installed asio drivers.....


----------



## vadergr

Anyone who paired it with planars ? (especially fostex t50rp mk3) 
 Is there sufficient drive or is it lacking ?
  
 Also , the EQ works well ?


----------



## Bourbon

Anyone know where to find the replacement Coaxial input adapter cable for this one


----------



## vipervick

The USB, is it mini or micro? My cord is broken.


----------



## Brooko

vipervick said:


> The USB, is it mini or micro? My cord is broken.


 
  
 Micro USB


----------



## vipervick

brooko said:


> Micro USB


 
 You sure? I've never seen another cord like this.


----------



## vipervick

Ah, thanks Google. It's mini.


----------



## Brooko

No - it's micro.  I can get you photos when I get home.
  
 If you need a photo now (its not very clear) - but check my review - 2nd photo of the accessories - you can just see the cable termination. Definitely micro.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15014


----------



## vipervick

brooko said:


> No - it's micro.  I can get you photos when I get home.
> 
> If you need a photo now (its not very clear) - but check my review - 2nd photo of the accessories - you can just see the cable termination. Definitely micro.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15014


 
 Shoot, I have Alpen 1. Different connector. Mine looks like the picture I posted. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mainrollman

Has anyone on this thread used E17K to power the Sony MDR-Z7? And if so, what was your impressions?


----------



## Niyologist

I'm enjoying my E17K quite a bit. It really transformed the sound of my M50x.


----------



## Mainrollman

niyologist said:


> I'm enjoying my E17K quite a bit. It really transformed the sound of my M50x.


 

 My wife got me the E17k for Father's Day and I'm really enjoying it also. It's really brought the treble more forward on my rather dark Sony Z7's. But not to the point where they are fatiguing. The non-fatiguing signature is one of the things about the Z7 that is so appealing, and I think the Z7 and E17K are a good match for each other. The Dac in the E17K is really nice and blows away the ones in my iDevice's and Dell laptop.


----------



## yamatosoul

Hello, I'm having problems with my E17k, and hope you can help me.  I know Android is not officially supported, but based on info on this forum and other sources, I bought the E17k for my Android 5.1 smartphone.  Then, I installed the "USB Audio Player Pro" and connected the the two with micro usb to micro usb OTG cable.  But I am getting sound from the E17k ONLY for songs stored on the phone itself and not streaming music (i.e. Pandora).  Could my cable not be compatible?  Should I use a different cable?  Or whatever.....any input will be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## brazz75

mainrollman said:


> My wife got me the E17k for Father's Day and I'm really enjoying it also. It's really brought the treble more forward on my rather dark Sony Z7's. But not to the point where they are fatiguing. The non-fatiguing signature is one of the things about the Z7 that is so appealing, and I think the Z7 and E17K are a good match for each other. The Dac in the E17K is really nice and blows away the ones in my iDevice's and Dell laptop.



Hi I'm liking the e17k too on mobile devices but I'm hoping you can help me because you mentioned you use it with you Dell which I am trying to do too. My laptop recognises the E17k and in the sound devices menu the sound bar is going up and down with the sound but nothing ever comes out if the headphones. I've changed all cables and headphones. Is this a driver or windowsomething 10 problem. I hope you can help.


----------



## Niyologist

brazz75 said:


> Hi I'm liking the e17k too on mobile devices but I'm hoping you can help me because you mentioned you use it with you Dell which I am trying to do too. My laptop recognises the E17k and in the sound devices menu the sound bar is going up and down with the sound but nothing ever comes out if the headphones. I've changed all cables and headphones. Is this a driver or windowsomething 10 problem. I hope you can help.




Did you set it on USB Mode? Also, did you make sure that the computer recognizes the Fiio E17K?


----------



## brazz75

Yes it's on usb mode and my laptop recognises the E17k by its proper name. It's getting a bit frustrating now. Do I need different drivers for it.


----------



## Niyologist

brazz75 said:


> Yes it's on usb mode and my laptop recognises the E17k by its proper name. It's getting a bit frustrating now. Do I need different drivers for it.




Did you try updating the drivers?


----------



## brazz75

I have but when I do it says the best drivers are being used but it says they are Microsoft drivers. I downloaded the divers file from fiio but not sure they are being used. There is a e17k ASIO driver file. Am I'm supposed to install the things inside this file like the windows installer


----------



## brazz75

niyologist said:


> Did you try updating the drivers?


----------



## Brooko

Sorry - have to ask because it can be a common mistake.  You are plugging your headphones into the E17K right?


----------



## Ancipital

brooko said:


> Sorry - have to ask because it can be a common mistake.  You are plugging your headphones into the E17K right?


 
  
 ..and plugging it into the headphone out, equally?


----------



## brazz75

Lol yes I guess you have to ask. Yes I have my headphones plugged into the the headphone jack of the E17k and then it's in the USB of the laptop too. It works with just aux but not with usb even though the laptop recognises it.


----------



## brazz75

ancipital said:


> ..and plugging it into the headphone out, equally?



I don't plug the E17k into the headphones out of the laptop. I just tried thinking that might be it but it isn't because then it works in aux setting and not usb


----------



## Brooko

I think you may need to contact FiiO or their representative in your area.


----------



## Ab10

brazz75 - before sending it to the Fiio - please try with different machine running different OS, To make sure the problem in the unit not in the OS.
  
 Very strange problem it seems - E17k work with anything in USB DAC mode - I tried with Windows 10 (64bit Home and Pro), Ubuntu 14.04 LTS , Mac OS El Capitan , iPad with Camera Connection Kit, Android with OTG - anything.


----------



## brazz75

ab10 said:


> brazz75
> - before sending it to the Fiio - please try with different machine running different OS, To make sure the problem in the unit not in the OS.
> 
> Very strange problem it seems - E17k work with anything in USB DAC mode - I tried with Windows 10 (64bit Home and Pro), Ubuntu 14.04 LTS , Mac OS El Capitan , iPad with Camera Connection Kit, Android with OTG - anything.



I've tried it on Android with otg too and still nothing. I'll send it back and get something like a oppo maybe. It's more expensive but I'm sure it will work. It's a shame because this e17k is good using aux.


----------



## Mainrollman

Sorry for the long delay. Go into the sound setting for Windows and make sure you have "SPDIF Interface" selected as the default  sound setting. Its a great sounding little amp and really brought my Sony Z7's to life.


----------



## brazz75

mainrollman said:


> Sorry for the long delay. Go into the sound setting for Windows and make sure you have "SPDIF Interface" selected as the default  sound setting. Its a great sounding little amp and really brought my Sony Z7's to life.



I've done everything that people a have suggested so I'm returning this one and ordering another because I would like this amp really because it does a great job when using just aux.


----------



## faursergiu

how is E17K compare with HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC? (http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/Sabre-9018-DAC)
i mean beside obvious differences (case, volume yes/no).
they both have a DAC & Amp inside. which one is better / has a better output sound? the price is almost the same.
thank you


----------



## Brooko

You're essentially talking about two very different products.  The beauty of the E17K is:
  

good linear DAC
can also be used as portable amp - and has own volume control
has tone controls
  
 I'd suggest you have a look at reviews (*here is mine*), and then decide what your use will be. The features each device has are probably more important.


----------



## faursergiu

Hi Brooko.
  
 e17k has everywhere great reviews. but yours is very detailed.
 i want to use one of them for headphones AND as an input for a active subwoofer (now i just this configuration: laptop - usb output - fiio e10 - pioneer SW150).
e10 it is a good desktop dac&amp. and e17k seems to be even greater. but also HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC has a really good performance (both sabre chips from ESS that are inside HiFime have in reviews hifi performance).
thank you for your help.
  
best regards,
sergiu


----------



## Brooko

faursergiu said:


> Hi Brooko.
> 
> e17k has everywhere great reviews. but yours is very detailed.
> i want to use one of them for headphones AND as an input for a active subwoofer (now i just this configuration: laptop - usb output - fiio e10 - pioneer SW150).
> ...


 
  
 Hi Sergiu - again the beauty of the E17K is its versatility.  I haven't heard the Hifimediy - so I can't really tell you either way. But looking at its specs, it has the same output resolution (max 24/96) and given the comparative lack of features, personally I'd stick with the E17K simply for the feature set (and both units should be audibly transparent).
  
 Hopefully you can find someone who has heard both.


----------



## faursergiu

from this point of view, you're absolutely right. the only issue that i have is that the ESS chips are really good. how good? no idea. but it seems that they are in the top end mobile phones (LG V10)
 at the end i guess i will stay with E17K because of versatility.
 thank you,
 sergiu


----------



## HokieKev

What are the options for a similar product from Fiio that includes an optical input. I use optical out from MacBook Pro and an old device I have called "squeezebox". Not sure if I am a true audiophile, but I love the sound from my MacBook Pro or Squeezebox run through the old E17 into my Sennheiser Pro 280 headphones. I know people spend a lot more on setups - but I really like he optical out. Sad to see FIIO drop that.


----------



## Mainrollman

hokiekev said:


> What are the options for a similar product from Fiio that includes an optical input. I use optical out from MacBook Pro and an old device I have called "squeezebox". Not sure if I am a true audiophile, but I love the sound from my MacBook Pro or Squeezebox run through the old E17 into my Sennheiser Pro 280 headphones. I know people spend a lot more on setups - but I really like he optical out. Sad to see FIIO drop that.




If you like good sound, then your an audiophile. And whatever equipment you use to enjoy the music is all that's important.


----------



## vampire666

Hi there.
when connected to a pc as a DAC does it also stay recharged or it will somehow discharge?


And what cable should I buy to try and make it work with and Android phone (simple Cubot P12). Microusb to microusb OTG cable? Can't find it even on ebay.


----------



## FiiO

vampire666 said:


> Hi there.
> when connected to a pc as a DAC does it also stay recharged or it will somehow discharge?
> 
> 
> And what cable should I buy to try and make it work with and Android phone (simple Cubot P12). Microusb to microusb OTG cable? Can't find it even on ebay.


 
 Hi, vampire666
  
 1. When you connect the E17K to the computer as a DAC, you can switch the USB CHG from the menu in E17K to on/off to control the charging status.
  
 2.The E17K was designed chiefly as a USB DAC for computers;  it has not been purposely designed for use with smartphones and we make no claim that it would work.  For USB decoding from smartphones, you may try turning off USB charging on the E17K and then connecting it to your smartphone with a USB OTG cable, but we cannot guarantee that it would work.


----------



## vampire666

Wow, I feel lucky, a reply from FiiO team!
 Thanks for the kind answer.
  
 About point one: if I would like to keep the E17k always as a DAC for my computer I could set it so that I won't have to recharge it since it will be powered directly from the usb port right?


----------



## FiiO

vampire666 said:


> Wow, I feel lucky, a reply from FiiO team!
> Thanks for the kind answer.
> 
> About point one: if I would like to keep the E17k always as a DAC for my computer I could set it so that I won't have to recharge it since it will be powered directly from the usb port right?


 
 Hi, vampire666
  
 If you turn off the CHG when E17K working as DAC for the PC, the most power is provided by the USB port and a small part of the power is provided by the battery. The USB port won't charge the battery at that time.


----------



## Dyptorden

Hi, I see that Fiio E17K Alpen 2 has a Frequency Response of 20 to 20,000 Hz. If I buy it for Seinnheiser HD 569 that has a 10- 28,000 Hz, how exactly will be the frequency gap influence the sound?​  
Thank you,​


----------



## FiiO

dyptorden said:


> Hi, I see that Fiio E17K Alpen 2 has a Frequency Response of 20 to 20,000 Hz. If I buy it for Seinnheiser HD 569 that has a 10- 28,000 Hz, how exactly will be the frequency gap influence the sound?​
> Thank you,​


 
 Hi, Dyptorden
 Theoretically, the frequency response of E17K+ the headphone you indicated will be 20~20,000Hz. It is suggested to go to the store to try by yourself first to make sure whether the sound is you want.


----------



## Dyptorden

Thank you for the quick answer, but still, I have no chance to try them in a store (neither the phones nor the EK) and although the "sound" is very subjective from person to person, I will take into consideration user's reviews.
 My question came mainly from my lack of knowledge in this area. So from a technical point of view, I am wondering if the difference of frequency will cut part of the frequency that the phones would normally deliver.


----------



## Brooko

dyptorden said:


> Hi, I see that Fiio E17K Alpen 2 has a Frequency Response of 20 to 20,000 Hz. If I buy it for Seinnheiser HD 569 that has a 10- 28,000 Hz, how exactly will be the frequency gap influence the sound?​
> Thank you,​


 
  
 Generally accepted human audible range is from 20 Hz to 20 kHz.  FiiO always understates their specs - you can bet that the E17K would be able to produce higher frequencies under a scope - but there really is no point.
  
 Depending on average age, human audibility of the frequency range will vary.  i'm close to 50, have tinnitus, and my audible frequency range is from about 22 Hz to around 14-15 kHz.
  
 I'm betting that unless you're super human, your audibility will top out under 20 kHz.  So the extra that is discussed in the specs really means nothing as far as audibility goes.  EG - I have the HD800S on my head at the moment.  They have a published frequency range of 4 Hz - 51 kHz.  Even from the E17K + K5, they sound pretty darn good


----------



## Dyptorden

Thank you very much for your answer Brooko


----------



## orskar

Those who have gotten their E17k to work on android smartphones via usb, are there any notable hiccups/quirks you've noticed? (presuming supporting apps installed)
  
  
  
 Also, how is the shielding (radio/etc interference) with the E17K? I saw in some reviews that this was an issue with the old E17 but I haven't seen anyone mentioned it in the E17k, so I figure it's not an issue in the updated models. I know my E12 doesn't pick up anything when plugged into my smartphone, for example.


----------



## johnnymnemonic

I have an E17k taking off from uk on its way to me in the next days 
Want to hook it up to my samsung note 3 (stock with a slight root) 
Never tried another rom but if there is a user here with some prepping advice in the sense of
Apps or even roms to slap on there before the E17k is here, please let me know.
Also, when in and up and running i will post my hardware, method and all up in here.


----------



## orskar

johnnymnemonic said:


> I have an E17k taking off from uk on its way to me in the next days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 from my research in it:
  
 It may plug + play fine into most apps as of current android version (6.0 - marshmallow), just need the right cable. Annoyingly, it worked fine on older android versions a few years ago but updates/new phones messed it up. With marshmallow and recent updates it seems like they added a high resolution audio function and added back in whatever was missing for simple plug and play usb DAC detection (or similar stuff like cameras or microphones over usb). Android does this sort of thing a lot, removing something they think is unimportant, annoying a bunch of users then later putting it back in. I remember when they made it so only stock apps could edit/delete files on your own sd card (but internal drive was okay) so basically killed all the mp3 tag editing apps instantly. They later quietly put that editing back in...
  
 From past experience, I'd advise looking out for a usb cable that has some solid/strong connectors, I had a lot of bad times with cheap short cables from ebay that stopped working because the connector wasn't very durable. That was a while ago when decent dac cables were scarce though, it looks like proper cable makers have stepped in with some decent stuff now.
  
 If it doesn't plug & play then you can either:
  
 - Buy the app "USB Audio Player Pro" which seems to work with no issues and will play 24 bit files properly (connects fully to the e17k, bypassing internal dac and such completely) unfortunately have to play everything through that app, which is apparently a bit mediocre with UI and library and all the other nice player features the big normal players have.
  
 - Try "Hibymusic" an alternative to USB audio player pro that is free, but I'm not sure if it will properly output 24bit files or output them into 16bit. Reviews on it suggest it is a lot nicer UI and library/playlist/etc features.
  
  
 - Try another player. I've always used "Poweramp" for a long time due to preferring the layout and such but the current full release doesn't work with DACs. However, they have an Alpha build (3.0) that has been in development since early this year and should release properly soon. It has hi res support and works with DACs apparently. Only reported issue is that it doesn't completely ignore the internal DAC and communicate fully with the E17k/other external DAC like "USB Audio Player Pro", which just means that it if you play 24 bit files, the device seems to output them as 16 bit (poweramp alpha can do 24bit okay but you have to play through the device's DAC using the analog output). Also doesn't let you play with DAC settings, like controlling volume, from the device, like USB Player Pro does apparently (since it goes straight to the DAC), the devs have said it's a limitation that they aren't going to touch (their focus is on hi res working with the device standard output and internal DAC, external DAC support is just a nice side bonus). Personally, I'm fine with 16 bit and don't need to control settings from the android device, so I'll be sticking with it when I get a portable DAC/amp soon, providing it works properly. Also, Poweramp has a fee but there is a trial version you can try out.


----------



## showme99

orskar said:


> Those who have gotten their E17k to work on android smartphones via usb, are there any notable hiccups/quirks you've noticed? (presuming supporting apps installed)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how is the shielding (radio/etc interference) with the E17K? I saw in some reviews that this was an issue with the old E17 but I haven't seen anyone mentioned it in the E17k, so I figure it's not an issue in the updated models. I know my E12 doesn't pick up anything when plugged into my smartphone, for example.


 

 I've gotten the E17k to work with my HTC One cellphone by using a Micro USB OTG cable.  Just remember to put the E17k into USB input mode, and go into the menus to turn off USB charging (otherwise the E17k will try to charge itself off of your cellphone's battery, rapidly draining it in the process).  Also, the E17k must be powered on before my phone will recognize it.
  
 I have occasionally noticed some static/interference while using the E17k with my cellphone.  When this occurs, it is extremely loud and annoying, and it completely overpowers whatever I am listening to.  Thankfully, this problem does not happen very often.  I'm not sure exactly what causes it.  Some folks say that it happens when your phone accesses the cellular network, so putting your phone in "Airplane Mode" should solve the problem.  That's fine if all your music is stored on your phone.  However, if you use streaming services like Tidal or Spotify, your phone's "Airplane Mode" will prevent you from accessing their servers.


----------



## orskar

showme99 said:


> I've gotten the E17k to work with my HTC One cellphone by using a Micro USB OTG cable.  Just remember to put the E17k into USB input mode, and go into the menus to turn off USB charging (otherwise the E17k will try to charge itself off of your cellphone's battery, rapidly draining it in the process).  Also, the E17k must be powered on before my phone will recognize it.
> 
> I have occasionally noticed some static/interference while using the E17k with my cellphone.  When this occurs, it is extremely loud and annoying, and it completely overpowers whatever I am listening to.  Thankfully, this problem does not happen very often.  I'm not sure exactly what causes it.  Some folks say that it happens when your phone accesses the cellular network, so putting your phone in "Airplane Mode" should solve the problem.  That's fine if all your music is stored on your phone.  However, if you use streaming services like Tidal or Spotify, your phone's "Airplane Mode" will prevent you from accessing their servers.


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 I've had it such interference back when I first started using fiio stuff when I was just starting on iems, using e3 and e5 way back when. Later when I got an E7, there was rarely interference from my phone since it was kind of "shielded" it seemed. It's more of an issue these days just because so many apps sync in the background which are generally allowed because data plans are pretty generous now.
  
 Aside from turning all signals off/using airplane mode, I know you can normally "fix" it by angling the amp against the phone. The aerial goes in a rectangle around the sides I've heard so having your portable amp aligned straight with it/parallel would pick up interference the most. I remember just having to angle my E7 so it wasn't parallel/in line with the phone and any interference would die down to nearly nothing.
  
 kind of a shame that the e17k isn't somehow sturdier shielded but I can live with the interference. I'm going to try and find out if the E18 is more resistant to picking up phone signals, since I would happily pay a little more to forget about interference with amps and phones.


----------



## showme99

orskar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've had it such interference back when I first started using fiio stuff when I was just starting on iems, using e3 and e5 way back when. Later when I got an E7, there was rarely interference from my phone since it was kind of "shielded" it seemed. It's more of an issue these days just because so many apps sync in the background which are generally allowed because data plans are pretty generous now.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry to rain on your parade, but...
  
 I also have the E18, and it too suffers from sporadic static noise.


----------



## orskar

showme99 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but...
> 
> I also have the E18, and it too suffers from sporadic static noise.


 
 oh 
  
 but also  since that means no reason for me to go with the E18 now, which is just as well since it seems it's not being sold anywhere new now (at least in UK)


----------



## johnnymnemonic

Thanks orscar, a lot of good informaton.
I will line up these apps so i can get to it right after ripping the packaging off.
I hope to have it in 3 days from now,
Got two micro to usb female over here, tested one with a usb stick and it works,
No highs end cables yet. Cant wait.


----------



## mashuto

This was my first dac/amp I have ever purchased and I am definitely liking that it seems to clean things up nicely on all my iems.
  
 I have it working with my android phone using usb audio player pro and its pretty nice, though having a little trouble just getting it to play with other apps.
  
 I did have a question though that I have searched around a bit for but just havent found the answer yet. Since I have been using it with my phone, I keep usb charging off. Since it seems to need USB charging on to charge at all, even when usb is plugged into an outlet, I am slightly concerned about what might happen if I accidentally drain the battery all the way down. If I need to turn the unit on to enable usb chargine and the battery is dead, what happens?


----------



## orskar

mashuto said:


> This was my first dac/amp I have ever purchased and I am definitely liking that it seems to clean things up nicely on all my iems.
> 
> I have it working with my android phone using usb audio player pro and its pretty nice, though having a little trouble just getting it to play with other apps.
> 
> I did have a question though that I have searched around a bit for but just havent found the answer yet. Since I have been using it with my phone, I keep usb charging off. Since it seems to need USB charging on to charge at all, even when usb is plugged into an outlet, I am slightly concerned about what might happen if I accidentally drain the battery all the way down. If I need to turn the unit on to enable usb chargine and the battery is dead, what happens?


 

 I don't have an E17k but I had an E7 with the same issue/option. It would happen often if I ran the battery down while out and had to wait until getting home to charge.
  
 All I had to do was plug it in and hit the reset switch (typical small hole that can be pressed with pin/needle) and then it would default to usb charging mode. I'm sure you can do the same with the E17k.
  
 Unfortunately that means any settings you left it on (eq, volume, etc) are gone so I would always be careful about not depleting it the charge completely and would try to remember to put it in usb charging mode if I wasn't going to be using it for a while.


----------



## FiiO

mashuto said:


> This was my first dac/amp I have ever purchased and I am definitely liking that it seems to clean things up nicely on all my iems.
> 
> I have it working with my android phone using usb audio player pro and its pretty nice, though having a little trouble just getting it to play with other apps.
> 
> I did have a question though that I have searched around a bit for but just havent found the answer yet. Since I have been using it with my phone, I keep usb charging off. Since it seems to need USB charging on to charge at all, even when usb is plugged into an outlet, I am slightly concerned about what might happen if I accidentally drain the battery all the way down. If I need to turn the unit on to enable usb chargine and the battery is dead, what happens?


 
 Hi, mashuto
 The USB CHG will switch to on automatically when the battery is dead. So please don't worry.


----------



## Dyptorden

Can anyone tell me if "Fiio E17k Alpen 2"'s battery can be replaced?
  
 Thank you,


----------



## FiiO

dyptorden said:


> Can anyone tell me if "Fiio E17k Alpen 2"'s battery can be replaced?
> 
> Thank you,


 
 Hi, Dyptorden
 The battery of the E17K is not removeable one. But you can dissassemble the E17K to change the battery if you are capable to do.


----------



## johnnymnemonic

Just an update,
The E17k alphen 2 got here today,
Listening now on a sennheiser HD600 hooked up to the E17k, playing from a Note 3 (stock android 5.0)
Got usb audio player, it is feeding the kinks now at 24 bit 88200hz using a usb3 OTG cable (Cheap ebay one)
Plug and play. Device detected no problem, even with stock player.
My 43 year old ears say how sweet does this sound. 
Volume at 42 no gain and plenty left. Loud enough for me and room to spare.
Smily face


----------



## nangs

Would you guys recommend this amp for a portable setup with a Oneplus 3 and Xiaomi piston 3?


----------



## apaar123

what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


----------



## FiiO

apaar123 said:


> what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


 
 Hi, apaar123
 The recommended headphone impedance of the E17K is 16~150 Ω.


----------



## FiiO USA

FiiO Black Friday Sale is coming! Don't miss the bargain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/826817/2016-black-friday-sale-from-fiio


----------



## heartdragon200

Hi @FiiO, @FiiO USA

Could you help me setup  E17K DAC for Foobar2000 to use DSD music source? I can play *.FLAC, *.AIF type but the *.DSF file cannot play through the ASIO driver. 
If the output mode set to PCM the file can play but I'm not sure it's DSD mode. I just want set Output mode is DSD only.

Please check this image for more detail.








Thanks


----------



## FiiO

heartdragon200 said:


> Hi @FiiO, @FiiO USA
> 
> Could you help me setup  E17K DAC for Foobar2000 to use DSD music source? I can play *.FLAC, *.AIF type but the *.DSF file cannot play through the ASIO driver.
> If the output mode set to PCM the file can play but I'm not sure it's DSD mode. I just want set Output mode is DSD only.
> ...


 
 Dear heartdragon200,
  
 The E17K support the software decoding for DSD only. So you may select PCM instead of DSD.
  
 Best regards


----------



## heartdragon200

fiio said:


> Dear heartdragon200,
> 
> The E17K support the software decoding for DSD only. So you may select PCM instead of DSD.
> 
> Best regards


 
  
 Thank for your support. @FiiO
  
 So can you suggest for me the best setting on foobar2000 with E17K ?
  
 I don't know how to setting the foobar2000 to play music on the best....


----------



## FiiO

heartdragon200 said:


> Thank for your support. @FiiO
> 
> So can you suggest for me the best setting on foobar2000 with E17K ?
> 
> I don't know how to setting the foobar2000 to play music on the best....


 
 Dear heartdragon200,
  
 The best setting may depend on the sound quality you prefer. Maybe you can try different setting and choose the one you prefer best. And you may find more information about E17K from: http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/31
  
 Best regards


----------



## Xcaliber

Hey all. I'm treble sensitive and I'm considering the E17K to help with the highs on the Fidelio X2. On the software EQ I'm using, I need to start rolling off at 8K. How is the EQ in this Fiio? I prefer a portable device since I'd like to use the cans on multiple devices. The Shure SHA900 has a 4band parametric EQ but it's $$$$.


----------



## Brooko

xcaliber said:


> Hey all. I'm treble sensitive and I'm considering the E17K to help with the highs on the Fidelio X2. On the software EQ I'm using, I need to start rolling off at 8K. How is the EQ in this Fiio? I prefer a portable device since I'd like to use the cans on multiple devices. The Shure SHA900 has a 4band parametric EQ but it's $$$$.


 
  
 Check this review - graphs the EQ curves of the treble and bass controls : http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15014


----------



## SirRealist

I'm wondering if anyone can give me some advice on how to get this to work with the PS4. It doesn't seem to be recognized through USB, so I'm seeing if there's another way.
  
 I'm guessing this might work, but it seems awfully clunky and with all those cables/adapters, might not even be better sound: PS4 -> optical cable -> optical to coax converter -> coax cable -> coax to 3.5mm converter -> E17K coax input
  
 I don't really know what I'm doing here. I've ordered an optical cable and an optical to 3.5mm converter, but I'm guessing that without the optical to coax converter, this won't work when plugged into the 3/5mm coax input. Maybe I could do optical with 3.5mm converter to the line in/out port on the E17K? I'm hoping someone with just general knowledge of how this stuff works might be able to chime in. Many people have gotten USB DACs to work with the PS4 by just plugging it in, or going into the settings but I haven't been able to get it to work or even be recognized yet, and I haven't found any instances of this online.


----------



## crispswish

Does Fiio E17K work as a desktop DAC/AMP without any problems connected through USB after its battery dies (no longer able to charge)? Or does it just go brick?


----------



## FiiO

Deleted！


----------



## Sorgiulio

Hi everybody, does the eq work at the DAC or amp level? I'm treble sensitive and have a mild hearing loss in one ear so I need to be able to tweak the sound a bit. Do the eq and right/left balance work when used as a DAC only connected to an external amp? Also, did anyone use it with Fidelio X2? Would be good to know if they pair nicely. Many thanks.


----------



## Brooko

sorgiulio said:


> Hi everybody, does the eq work at the DAC or amp level? I'm treble sensitive and have a mild hearing loss in one ear so I need to be able to tweak the sound a bit. Do the eq and right/left balance work when used as a DAC only connected to an external amp? Also, did anyone use it with Fidelio X2? Would be good to know if they pair nicely. Many thanks.


 
  
 It would if you use the headphone-out of the E17K and not the line-out.  Line-out uses a fixed voltage clean signal - no post processing.  The head-phone out allows use of balance and tone controls. And yes, I won the E17K and just tested it a couple of minutes ago to make sure.


----------



## FiiO

sorgiulio said:


> Hi everybody, does the eq work at the DAC or amp level? I'm treble sensitive and have a mild hearing loss in one ear so I need to be able to tweak the sound a bit. Do the eq and right/left balance work when used as a DAC only connected to an external amp? Also, did anyone use it with Fidelio X2? Would be good to know if they pair nicely. Many thanks.


 
 Dear Sorgiulio,
  
 The E17K doesn't have EQ adjustment. If you mean the treble/bass/gain, it is not available in lineout port but the headphone port is ok.
  
 Best regards


----------



## crispswish

fiio said:


> Dear crispawish,
> 
> You may need to take out the battery from the E17K if it dies. And it can work as the DAC for the computer in this time.
> 
> Best regards




Thank you, FiiO Rep. 

However, in one post you mentioned that if one _"turn off the CHG when E17K working as DAC for the PC, the most power is provided by the USB port and a small part of the power is provided by the battery. The USB port won't charge the battery at that time."

From you It statement, it seems that it still needs a little power from battery. So if I take out the battery, then how is the e17k going to turn on? 

Or does it bypass the battery part and use full USB power? 

Does it still work as a DAC for PC without the battery when I turn on the CHG or must it be off? 

Does the e17k still work as a desktop amp if I don't remove the dead battery as you suggested?

Thank you _


----------



## Sorgiulio

brooko said:


> It would if you use the headphone-out of the E17K and not the line-out.  Line-out uses a fixed voltage clean signal - no post processing.  The head-phone out allows use of balance and tone controls. And yes, I won the E17K and just tested it a couple of minutes ago to make sure.


 
 Thanks for your reply Brooko.
 I wanted to use the e17k as a portable amp and when at home as a DAC only, connected to my little dot 1+ and still being able to use balance and tone controls. So I guess this won't work because as far as I understand the headphone out connected to the LD will be double amplification.


----------



## Brooko

sorgiulio said:


> Thanks for your reply Brooko.
> I wanted to use the e17k as a portable amp and when at home as a DAC only, connected to my little dot 1+ and still being able to use balance and tone controls. So I guess this won't work because as far as I understand the headphone out connected to the LD will be double amplification.




It will definitely work. If your source is good (low noise floor), then there should be no issue with double amping. Let's face it, the LD will introduce more distortion / noise-floor than the double amplification would.


----------



## FiiO

crispswish said:


> Thank you, FiiO Rep.
> 
> However, in one post you mentioned that if one _"turn off the CHG when E17K working as DAC for the PC, the most power is provided by the USB port and a small part of the power is provided by the battery. The USB port won't charge the battery at that time."
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dear crispswish,
  
 Sorry for making mistake because I remembered wrongly before. Yes, a small part of the power must be provided by the battery. So it won't work as a DAC for PC without the battery.
  
 Sorry again making mistake.
  
 Best regards


----------



## crispswish

fiio said:


> Dear crispswish,
> 
> Sorry for making mistake because I remembered wrongly before. Yes, a small part of the power must be provided by the battery. So it won't work as a DAC for PC without the battery.
> 
> ...


 

 Dear FiiO Rep,

 I would just like to confirm your statement. So the E17K will be totally not usable until the dead battery is replaced with a new one?


----------



## Sorgiulio

brooko said:


> It will definitely work. If your source is good (low noise floor), then there should be no issue with double amping. Let's face it, the LD will introduce more distortion / noise-floor than the double amplification would.


 
 That's great news for me! ...I think...
 As you probably noticed already, I'm a newbie in the process of learning. So my question at this point would be: If the LD input is supposed to be at line level, will inputting from the headphone out not damage the amp? Shall I perhaps set the volume from the E17K quite low?
 Also, what do you mean exactly when you say that the LD will introduce more distortion than double amping?
 Thanks in advance Brooko, you're really helping me out here.


----------



## Brooko

You can't damage the LD. the E17K doesn't output enough power to damage it. And tube introduce harmonic distortion by design. It's even order harmonics, so it can be pleasant to listen to - but ultimately it is still noisier than simply using the headphone out from the FiiO


----------



## FiiO

crispswish said:


> Dear FiiO Rep,
> 
> I would just like to confirm your statement. So the E17K will be totally not usable until the dead battery is replaced with a new one?


 
 Dear crispswish,
  
 Yes, it will be not usable.
  
 Best regards


----------



## crispswish

fiio said:


> Dear crispswish,
> 
> Yes, it will be not usable.
> 
> Best regards




Thank you


----------



## floki

Hello, first time poster here!

Recently bought a DAC e17k to use specifically for competitive FPS games and when I plug in my razer headset microphone into my computer I get a very annoying buzzing sound that's nonstop. Not exactly sure where to proceed


----------



## Subhakar

Anyone used "E17K Alpen-2" as a DAC with "OnePlus One"? Works without issues?


----------



## FiiO

subhakar said:


> Anyone used "E17K Alpen-2" as a DAC with "OnePlus One"? Works without issues?


 
 Dear Subhakar,
 The E17K was designed chiefly as a USB DAC for computers;  it has not been purposely designed for use with smartphones and we make no claim that it would work.  For USB decoding from smartphones, you may try turning off USB charging on the E17K and then connecting it to your smartphone with a USB OTG cable, but we cannot guarantee that it would work.
 Best regards


----------



## crispswish

subhakar said:


> Anyone used "E17K Alpen-2" as a DAC with "OnePlus One"? Works without issues?




I don't have an OPO, but my e17k does work as a dac on my Nexus 6 without any issues. Plug and play. My android version is 6.0.1


----------



## superuser1

I'm using OnePlus 3t with E17K and works really well. Sometimes I get a hold notification on the screen. Could someone please throw some light on what that is? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

superuser1 said:


> I'm using OnePlus 3t with E17K and works really well. Sometimes I get a hold notification on the screen. Could someone please throw some light on what that is? Thanks


 
 Dear superuser1,
  
 Did you hold the Hold button / INPUT selection button before? Hold the button the lock / unlock the other buttons;  press briefly to change input between USB, coaxial S/PDIF and AUX.Hold button / INPUT selection button: Hold the button the lock / unlock the other buttons;  press briefly to change input between USB, coaxial S/PDIF and AUX.
  
 Best regards


----------



## superuser1

fiio said:


> superuser1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using OnePlus 3t with E17K and works really well. Sometimes I get a hold notification on the screen. Could someone please throw some light on what that is? Thanks
> ...


 
  
 You mean to say to prevent accidental switching of inputs?


----------



## thelonious58

brooko said:


> It would if you use the headphone-out of the E17K and not the line-out.  Line-out uses a fixed voltage clean signal - no post processing.  The head-phone out allows use of balance and tone controls. And yes, I won the E17K and just tested it a couple of minutes ago to make sure.



That's a real pity! I was just about to buy an E17K when I read this. I had wrongly assumed that the tone controls were usable on line out. The tone controls were a major plus in my decision. I don't really want to listen via the headphones out from my iPod classic,as the sound from it seems vastly inferior to line out with LOD L9. Good job that I saw this post!


----------



## Brooko

I think you've misunderstood me. You are going line-out from your iPod to the line-in on the E17K and then headphone out on the E17K. So the tone controls work. 

They wouldn't if you were using E17K as DAC and line-out from it to another amp.

For what you want - it's perfect.


----------



## thelonious58

brooko said:


> I think you've misunderstood me. You are going line-out from your iPod to the line-in on the E17K and then headphone out on the E17K. So the tone controls work.
> 
> They wouldn't if you were using E17K as DAC and line-out from it to another amp.
> 
> For what you want - it's perfect.



Thanks for clearing that up, Brooko. It looks like I will be clicking on one of these pretty soon. Thanks again, and have a great weekend!


----------



## SteroidEars

Can the FLC8S pair with fiio e17k?


----------



## Brooko

Pairs quite well - especially if you prefer a more natural rise in the upper mid-range (use no front filter), but don't like the treble which results from not using a front filter.  You can then knock it down to a better level with the E17K tone controls.


----------



## SteroidEars

Thank you for replying. What about fiio q1?


----------



## Brooko

Again - it definitely "works".  I prefer the E17K because of the tone controls - but the Q1 is a good little amplifier with an equally good DAC.


----------



## SteroidEars

Will fiio e17k have a hissing sound on flc 8s? I have seen people claiming hiss is present for low impedance iem.


----------



## Brooko

I haven't noticed any hiss - but I find generally that I can't hear hiss because of my tinnitus.  Perhaps ask in the FLC8S thread and see if anyone else has tried the combo?


----------



## beemerm635

Hi everyone, just wondering if I can connect the E17K to an iPhone 6 as a DAC just using the L9 lightning cable from Fiio? or do I go through the apple camera kit??


----------



## FiiO

beemerm635 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if I can connect the E17K to an iPhone 6 as a DAC just using the L9 lightning cable from Fiio? or do I go through the apple camera kit??


 
 Dear beemerm635,
  
The E17K was designed chiefly as a USB DAC for computers;  it has not been purposely designed for use with smartphones and we make no claim that it would work.  For USB decoding from smartphones, you may try turning off USB charging on and then connecting it to your iPhone 6 with a genuine Apple Lightning->USB adapter (Camera Connection Kit) (CCK). The L9 is for the iPod so it is not compatible with the iPhone 6.
  
Best regards


----------



## Reboot

Hi guys! 

 Very soon I will have my Fiio e17k Alpen 2 connected to my Fiio K5. I will use this kit as an exclusive DAC from my PC (windows 10). The e17k will be connected to the K5 through the main dock. (Micro usb)
  
  I know there is a playback limitation on e17k using the micro usb connection: 96 kHz / 32 bit.
  
 My question is: what happens when I try to play a song with 192 hkz / 24 bit? Will not work? Will it play normally, but with a downgrade in sample rate? Any risk to damage the device try playback a song with 192 hkz sample rate?
  
 Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## FiiO

reboot said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Very soon I will have my Fiio e17k Alpen 2 connected to my Fiio K5. I will use this kit as an exclusive DAC from my PC (windows 10). The e17k will be connected to the K5 through the main dock. (Micro usb)
> 
> ...


 
 Dear Reboot,
  
 If you are choosing the ASIO as output, the player would not be able to play your song with 192kHz/24bit. But if you choose DS as output, the sampling rate is depending on the settings in sound device.
  
 Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion

Hi, I'm a little clumsy with the connections... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have the 17k and musical fidelity v90 hpa  

  
  
 my idea is to have the fiio as dac and MF as amp ... can be done?
 What are the correct connections? 
  
 regards


----------



## superuser1

sito lupion said:


> Hi, I'm a little clumsy with the connections...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would think that LO to the amp would be the best solution. Lo to dual RCA cable is your best best i think. What would you use as source and how would you connect it?


----------



## Sito Lupion

superuser1 said:


> I would think that LO to the amp would be the best solution. Lo to dual RCA cable is your best best i think. What would you use as source and how would you connect it?


 
  
 hi superuser1, I use the pc as a source, now I have the Fiio connected by usb, I like the sound more than with the MF


----------



## Sito Lupion

Well, it seems that I have achieved, now I use the fiio as a dac and the MF as an amplifier.
 The only bad thing now I can not control the bass and treble in the fiio ... this is so or am I doing something wrong?
 I have connected the fiio to the line out in the MF


----------



## Ab10

sito lupion said:


> Well, it seems that I have achieved, now I use the fiio as a dac and the MF as an amplifier.
> The only bad thing now I can not control the bass and treble in the fiio ... this is so or am I doing something wrong?
> I have connected the fiio to the line out in the MF


 
  
 No...That is Right.
  
 Bass & Treble settings only available for E17k's when the internal amp is in use...That is Headphone Out.


----------



## Sito Lupion

ab10 said:


> No...That is Right.
> 
> Bass & Treble settings only available for E17k's when the internal amp is in use...That is Headphone Out.


 
  Thanks Ab10


----------



## Reboot

Hi, guys
  
  I got a Fiio E17k to use with my Fiio K5 (seems to be a perfect combo)
  
  But  when I try play a 44.1k file, the E17k display shows 48k.  Is it normal?  All the other sample rates the display shows the correct information. 
  
  I use the tutorial made by Bowei006: http://www.head-fi.org/t/747491/fiio-e17k-alpen-2/165
  
  My ring :Fiio E17k as DAC, Fiio K5 as phone amp, with Windows 10, Foobar with WASAPI plugin.
  
  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sorgiulio

sito lupion said:


> Well, it seems that I have achieved, now I use the fiio as a dac and the MF as an amplifier.
> The only bad thing now I can not control the bass and treble in the fiio ... this is so or am I doing something wrong?
> I have connected the fiio to the line out in the MF


 

 You could set the e17k amp on low gain and connect it to your headphone amp via the e17k headphone out instead of line out. You'll now be able to use tone control and balance from your fiio and double amplification will not be an issue as the e17k amp on low gain is not particularly powerful. Try, you won't notice audible differences between headphone out and line out.


----------



## Sito Lupion

sorgiulio said:


> You could set the e17k amp on low gain and connect it to your headphone amp via the e17k headphone out instead of line out. You'll now be able to use tone control and balance from your fiio and double amplification will not be an issue as the e17k amp on low gain is not particularly powerful. Try, you won't notice audible differences between headphone out and line out.


 
  
 Hi Sorgiulio, I have tried it and the volume of the music is very low, even with the MF 100%


----------



## Sorgiulio

sito lupion said:


> Hi Sorgiulio, I have tried it and the volume of the music is very low, even with the MF 100%


 

 Then try to increase the gain on your e17k until you're happy. I have my e17k set on 6db gain and 40 volume max, and connected to a little dot 1+ (set on low gain) via headphone out. I never have to turn the little dot volume beyond 12/1 o'clock. It works a treat, but I guess it will also depend on how efficient your headphones are.


----------



## Sito Lupion

sorgiulio said:


> Then try to increase the gain on your e17k until you're happy. I have my e17k set on 6db gain and 40 volume max, and connected to a little dot 1+ (set on low gain) via headphone out. I never have to turn the little dot volume beyond 12/1 o'clock. It works a treat, but I guess it will also depend on how efficient your headphones are.


 
 Yes, much better now, the volume at fiio is 40 and medium gain
  
 I'm testing with a Meze 99 Classics that are very easy to drive
  
 At first listen you are right, I do not notice the difference in sound when plugging it from headphones in fiio...


----------



## FiiO

reboot said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> I got a Fiio E17k to use with my Fiio K5 (seems to be a perfect combo)
> 
> ...


 
Dear Reboot,
  
 The sample rate / bit depth display of the E17K is for approximate reference, and will differ depending on the playback device / settings used.  The following test data using a Windows 7 computer are shown for reference:
  

 Input method

 Actual sample rate / bit depth

 As displayed on the E17K

 Coaxial

 Under 32kHz (any bit depth)

 32kHz / 16bit

 Coaxial / USB

 44.1 / 48kHz (any bit depth)

 48kHz / 16bit

 Coaxial / USB

 88.2 / 96kHz (any bit depth)

 96kHz / 24bit

 Coaxial

 192kHz (any bit depth)

 192kHz / 24bit

 USB

 (DSD)

 96kHz / 24bit

 Aux (line in)

 N/A

 48kHz / 16bit

 USB disconnected

 N/A

 32kHz / 16bit


  
The above assumes that kernel streaming / ASIO / WASAPI output is chosen on the player software on the computer.  
 
Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion (Apr 27, 2017)

I connected a cheap cd player to the coaxial, but the screen does not appear 24/96 ... only 16/48  
PC to usb and Nexus 6 if it appears 24/96


----------



## FiiO

Sito Lupion said:


> I connected a cheap cd player to the coaxial, but the screen does not appear 24/96 ... only 16/48
> PC to usb and Nexus 6 if it appears 24/96



Dear Sito Lupion,
Maybe your CD player down sampling the song before sending the signal to E17K?

Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion

FiiO said:


> Dear Sito Lupion,
> Maybe your CD player down sampling the song before sending the signal to E17K?
> 
> Best regards


Hi, 
I'm not an expert and I do not know what that means  
How can I avoid it and have 24/96?

Thanks


----------



## FiiO

Sito Lupion said:


> Hi,
> I'm not an expert and I do not know what that means
> How can I avoid it and have 24/96?
> 
> Thanks



Dear Sito Lupion,

So what's your CD player? Does it have lineout output as well? If yes, you can try to use this to see whether the issue stays?

Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion

FiiO said:


> Dear Sito Lupion,
> 
> So what's your CD player? Does it have lineout output as well? If yes, you can try to use this to see whether the issue stays?
> 
> Best regards


Hi, the player is a LG DP542H and has line out, I connected it and same result 48/16.
Yes, I know it's cheap, but it's supposed to be connected by coaxial to Fiio, the signal would be 24/96 

regards


----------



## DarkReaper

Has anyone tried this with a LG G6? I cannot get the USB OTG to work with my phone for some reason. I tried two different cables but both failed. I can't tell if I have terrible luck or if there's an incompatibility here.


----------



## Reboot (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi!

I'm having a problem using Fiio E17k as DAC to listen songs online at TIDAL using the Windows app version.

The streaming site Tidal (tidal.com) is now offering the option to stream music in "MASTER" format (96 kHz / 24 bit).

 However, the Tidal Windows application (I am not using the browser version) is failing to communicate properly with the E17k and the information I searched for, the problem is probably the E17k driver. 

Can anyone make this test for confirm the error? Please install the Tidal application for Windows (tidal.com/us/download) and set up for the sound to be streaming directly to the DAC (in this case, the E17k).
It is also necessary to configure the Tidal application to have exclusive access to the audio device. (Check the option on Tidal app "Use Excluse Mode").

 With this setting made, try playing some song in the Tidal windows application in "MASTER" format (Jay-Z albums or the new Stone Sour album, for example).  At the moment the song in "Master" format is executed, Tidal displays the following error message: "TIDAL requires you to set your system sound settings in Control Panel to 16bit, 44100Hz (CD Quality) in order to play Tracks correctly "- this, even though my Windows is set to 16 / 44.1.  I also have the Fiio X7 and did the test using it as a DAC instead of the E17k. The Fiio X7 worked fine when running songs in the 'Master' format in the Windows Tidal application. The problem seems to be only in the E17k.

 Is this a e17k driver error or a Tidal app Windows problem?


----------



## ranheadfi

Saw someone got both e17k support with OP3T. Can you please elaborate how did you work it? Here trying with otg adapter (which supports 32gb pen drive flawlessly) and usb cable with another end can't make to pop up Neutron or UAPP players. Please help me to fix it. Got usb chg off nd it worked well with my moto g3 but won't work with OP3T.


----------



## ranheadfi (Aug 3, 2017)

ranheadfi said:


> Saw someone got both e17k support with OP3T. Can you please elaborate how did you work it? Here trying with otg adapter (which supports 32gb pen drive flawlessly) and usb cable with another end can't make to pop up Neutron or UAPP players. Please help me to fix it. Got usb chg off nd it worked well with my moto g3 but won't work with OP3T.


Ok my bad got it working finally after rebooting the phone. Peace ✌️
But unfortunately there's no sound output through headphone though


----------



## Sarcasmo (Oct 17, 2017)

beemerm635 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if I can connect the E17K to an iPhone 6 as a DAC just using the L9 lightning cable from Fiio? or do I go through the apple camera kit??



I'm using it with the L19 cable. Like the reply from FiiO said, just turn off the charge using usb option on the FiiO, otherwise it drains the phone battery pretty quickly.
Seems to work very nicely.


----------



## maheeinfy

E17k discontinued?


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> E17k discontinued?


Dear friend,

No, the E17K hasn't stopped production yet.

Best regards


----------



## J-Fly

Sarcasmo said:


> I'm using it with the L19 cable. Like the reply from FiiO said, just turn off the charge using usb option on the FiiO, otherwise it drains the phone battery pretty quickly.
> Seems to work very nicely.


What exactly does that mean? Select USB input? I tried that and get no sound.


----------



## Sito Lupion

J-Fly said:


> What exactly does that mean? Select USB input? I tried that and get no sound.



in the Fiio menu, go to the usb charge option and turn it off


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just purchased one of these. Great! What a deal!


----------



## FiiO

Redcarmoose said:


> Just purchased one of these. Great! What a deal!


Glad to hear about that.

Best regards


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 27, 2018)

FiiO said:


> Glad to hear about that.
> 
> Best regards




It’s a great match with the Noble Encore IEM. Brooko's review is amazing!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier.20540/


----------



## Mad Max

FiiO said:


> Glad to hear about that.
> 
> Best regards


E17k is indeed a smashing good deal at its price point, though can I make a small request?
Could be possible to be redesigned to eliminate the DAC section's crosstalk?


----------



## Brooko

Mad Max said:


> E17k is indeed a smashing good deal at its price point, though can I make a small request?
> Could be possible to be redesigned to eliminate the DAC section's crosstalk?



As far as I can see, the crosstalk is measured at >75dB, which from what I understand is a pretty fair measurement for a portable DAC/amp.  Its also likely to be inaudible if AB/ing between 75dB and 90 dB (which is considered excellent).  I thought *this* was particularly illuminating.

I haven't noticed any issues with crosstalk myself.  Can you advise your set-up, and where it is becoming apparent (eg track etc), so I can try and replicate?


----------



## Mad Max

I no longer have an E17k these days.
I could just record it with a USB recording interface if I had it in hand, it is no subtle thing, pretty noticeable versus pretty much anything else I've tried as far as USB portable DACs.


----------



## Brooko

Wonder if yours had issues - mine definitely doesn't, and the specs suggest it should be outside the audible range as well.


----------



## J-Fly

The Alpen 2 is a beast. I hope they continue making this model. I don't like any of the newer FiiO amps.


----------



## bowei006

Yep, still a great combo unit to this day


----------



## Astonish

Can these drive 650s proper?


----------



## FiiO

Astonish said:


> Can these drive 650s proper?


You could have a try in the local store if your seller still have this in stock.

The A5 or Q5 may be suitable as well.

Best regards


----------



## Brooko

Astonish said:


> Can these drive 650s proper?



Good website resource : http://www.digizoid.com/headphones-power.html

Input parameters = for HD650:
300 ohms
102 db SPL/V

E17K output specs are:
7.8 Vp-p = 2.76 Vrms
115 mA max power output
200mW into 32 ohm which considering hardware should equate to about 24 mW into 300 ohms

According to calculator - to fully supply power required by the HD650 (up to 115dB) you need 4.5 Vrms + voltage,  15 mA of current and about 67mW of power output.

You'll get the HD650 loud enough, but it'll be voltage starved, and no it won't objectively deliver best performance.

Subjectively though - my HD600 (similar specs) sounds pretty good out of the E17K, and the tone controls help with any loss of bass.  Saying that I prefer to use something with more voltage output (A5 or Q5)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Astonish

Brooko said:


> Good website resource : http://www.digizoid.com/headphones-power.html
> 
> Input parameters = for HD650:
> 300 ohms
> ...



Very much so, thank you!


----------



## kutulu32 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have the e17(first model ) and fiio e12 and a5. When i need a dac i use the e17 e12 combo (have the proper adaptors. Shall i see an improvement replacing the e17 with e17k and combine it with a5? I use sennheiser hd600 is there a good synergy?(the adapter that connects e17 with an amp is the same as with e17k?
I have also the lg hi fi plus dac. How does fiio e17k compare to it? (If someone owns them both)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 16, 2021)

My gosh. 

It’s been so long that I have been using the Alpen 2 E17k....so after all this time (years and years)  I guess I should write a little about it? 

I purchased it hoping to use it out and about as a DAC/amp with my IPod Touch. I ended just using it at home with a MacBook Air with Colibri FLAC. And while I have Walkmans, the FiiO ends as an alternative and enjoyable change. I simply can’t believe how much I like the tone? 

If you get very revealing IEMs it will show a laid-back quality that while being very clear.....is also the farthest from digital sounding. All the features work as planned out. It decodes 24bit and shows “locked” as described. Just one of the best values for anyone if they were searching for this style of sound. To me it’s a classic, not because of it’s neutrality but because the sound character it gives. 

Total 10/10


----------



## imeem (Mar 30, 2022)

I got the E17 and E17k in my hands. using the headphone out, the E17K has a tiny tiny bit more white noise vs. my E17 which didn't have anything. the E17k to me sounded more neutral/balance and faster (like less V shape?), like the bass, midbass, and highs didn't last as long if that make sense. I also feel it has a better soundstage/less congested vs the E17, and putting both on Vol 20 for example, the E17k sound a tiny bit quieter.

using line out on both for speakers, the difference is less notable but still there. the E17 does sound quieter.

the E17k VS BTR5 2021 (not using bluetooth),  its very hard to notice the difference if any depending on the song, but when you do, the e17k has less punchy/dynamic bass. for rock songs, the e17k has less separation between the guitars and drums for example.


----------

